# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2016



## WiiSky70 (1 Jan 2016 às 00:10)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## WiiSky70 (1 Jan 2016 às 00:10)

Feliz ano novo !


----------



## jonas (1 Jan 2016 às 08:42)

Feliz ano aos membros do forum!


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2016 às 09:31)

Bom dia, bom ano!

Início de 2016 bastante ventoso pelo Porto. Rajada de 52 km/h pelas 8h00. Alguma chuva fraca sensivelmente à mesma hora que acumulou 0,25 mm.
O céu tem-se apresentado carregado com algumas abertas; em breve o panorama deve mudar:





Estão 13,8ºC neste momento.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2016 às 09:52)

Já vai chovendo por aqui.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2016 às 09:57)

Chuvada! Já faz fumo nos telhados!


----------



## ecobcg (1 Jan 2016 às 10:02)

Bom 1.º dia de 2016!

Aqui no Porto chove bem!


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2016 às 10:21)

Bom dia e Bom Ano!

Que bela maneira de começar o ano com chuva por vezes forte e puxada a  vento


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2016 às 10:35)

3 mm em 30 minutos. Nada mau para começar o ano.  O grosso da precipitação está, no entanto, a passar mais a sul.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2016 às 10:46)

Volta a chover com alguma intensidade. 
Panorama atual na Europa com o "gancho depressionário" bem visível entre a Irlanda e o noroeste da PI:


----------



## smpereira (1 Jan 2016 às 10:58)

Bom dia e bom ano a todos! 
Manhã de muita chuva,  por vezes com grande intensidade,  até faz "fumo " nos telhados acompanhado por vento com rajadas fortes,  verdadeiro dia de temporal. 
É impressionante como as Chove


----------



## smpereira (1 Jan 2016 às 11:03)

Que chuvada impressionante  Vento fortissimo


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2016 às 11:21)

*10.2 mm* por aqui, continua a chover certinho


----------



## smpereira (1 Jan 2016 às 11:22)

O grosso da precipitação está a passar por aqui, é impressionante como não para de chover forte


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2016 às 11:45)

Chuvada agora, até faz "fumo"


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 11:52)

Está animado pelo litoral norte:


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2016 às 12:15)

Chove, chove, chove... forte neste momento!


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Jan 2016 às 12:27)

Boas, 
O ano começa com uma bela frente a deixar acumulados significativos, neste momento chove bem , sigo com *12,2mm* 

Estão *12,5ºC* , *95% *de Humidade. e vento de Sudoeste a* 40km/h.  *Em Francelos a rajadas máxima chegou aos* 88,2km/h*

Satélite e radar perto das 12h


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2016 às 12:32)

Começa a clarear por aqui. Já não chove. Deve estar feito por hoje. 8,4 mm acumulados.


----------



## qwerl (1 Jan 2016 às 12:42)

Boas

O ano começou em grande! Muita, muita chuva durante esta manhã. Entre as 10/11h choveu muito forte, quase torrencialmente, e o resultado foi muita águae lama nas estradas e muitas tampas que saltaram
Imagem de radar(acumulados) nessa altura:






Infelizmente nenhuma estação perto de mim registou a chuva que caiu por cá. A estação mais próxima leva 7mm, mas não levou com a parte mais intensa da linha. Esta estação http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IGRIJ2#history está mais ou menos a 5km de mim também levou com a linha e regista 32,5mm acumulados. Não sei se os dados estão corretos mas é bem possível que sim, porque a água foi tanta...


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 13:12)

A intensidade aumentou ao avançar para o interior:


----------



## jonas (1 Jan 2016 às 13:13)

Estou em viseu e chove muito!
edit: parou


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2016 às 13:17)

A frente já passou deixando *14.6 mm* acumulados por aqui, foi uma frente algo intensa mas com pouca extensão e  rápida a passar.

Sigo com 12.9ºc vento fraco a moderado de Oeste.

Agora venha domingo e segunda-feira


----------



## meteoamador (1 Jan 2016 às 13:48)

Boas

Por aqui tudo calmo e o sol vai querendo espreitar. 
A estação de Merelim leva 7,5mm acumulados.

Tatual 12.4ºC


----------



## guimeixen (1 Jan 2016 às 13:53)

Já passou a frente e agora o sol vai espreitando por entre as nuvens.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 13:54)

Devem estar a ocorrer dilúvios pelas serras:


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 15:25)

Acumulados até às 14:00. Atingem os 30 mm (total só de hoje).






A frente deixou o litoral norte às 14h


----------



## james (1 Jan 2016 às 16:53)

Boa tarde e bom ano também,

Chove novamente por aqui, tarde de aguaceiros, depois do dilúvio do início da manhã. 

Esta frente teve menos expressão no Alto Minho, atingiu mais o Baixo Minho e Douro Litoral. 

Para os próximos 10 dias, os modelos continuam a dar acumulados muito significativos e todo o Litoral Norte, na ordem dos 200-300 mm.  Vamos acompanhando.


----------



## james (1 Jan 2016 às 17:23)

Cai um forte aguaceiro por aqui!


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2016 às 17:43)

Aguaceiro intenso por aqui, o acumulado subiu para os *15.4 mm *


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Jan 2016 às 17:51)

A chuva voltou , acumulados *13,4mm* 

Com o aguaceiro , veio também o vento moderado de *WNW* e um valente queda de temperatura ,atuais *10ºC*


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2016 às 18:00)

Por aqui também; foi um "soluço"  de 5 minutos que rendeu 0,3 mm...

Há pouco estive junto ao mar em Leça e que vendaval que estava! Pena que não levei o anemómetro.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jan 2016 às 19:49)

Boa noite e um excelente 2016. 

Por Paços de Ferreira tivemos chuvisco antes das 00h e chuva fraca logo após o início do novo ano.
Mas foi de manhã que efectivamente choveu bem, sem grande intensidade.
Pelas 12h o acumulado era de 12,7 mm.
Entre as 14 e as 17 h não se registou precipitação.
Tivemos aguaceiros entre as 12 e as 14h e depois das 17 h, o que ainda vai sucedendo...
O *acumulado* do novo ano está agora em* 22,1 mm.*
O vento soprou moderado com rajadas.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2016 às 20:05)

Cá ficam os meus primeiros registos de 2016, ao pôr do sol, em Leça, para não variar muito... 




Stormy Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 01-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 01-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 01-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 01-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 01-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 01-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 01-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 01-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 01-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 01-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## criz0r (1 Jan 2016 às 21:42)

Boa noite, 1º dia do ano marcado pela chuva e vento forte desta manhã, tem estado em regime de aguaceiros fortes desde essa altura e ainda há coisa de 20m voltou a chover com alguma intensidade. Segue de momento com céu muito nublado e vento fraco aqui pelo centro do Porto.


----------



## qwerl (1 Jan 2016 às 21:47)

Boas

Por aqui o ano começou com muita chuva como já tinha relatado, algumas inundações à beira da praia devido à muita água acumulada e alguns ribeiros que galgaram as margens, mas sem nada de muito significativo, infelizmente não tive oportunidade de tirar fotos. 
Ao longo da tarde caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos e por agora o céu está nublado com algumas abertas e vento fraco. A calma antes da próxima tempestade...


----------



## guimeixen (1 Jan 2016 às 22:09)

Aguaceiro torrencial!!! Grande carga de água!


----------



## efcm (1 Jan 2016 às 23:09)

Aqui por Vale de Cambra o dia foi marcado por muita chuva, e bem forte no período da manhã, a tarde choveu fraco e houve algumas abertas.


Agora esta a chover com  intensidade à  +- 30 minutos.

O carro marca 8 graus.

Deixo umas fotos do rio caima por volta das 17h


----------



## qwerl (1 Jan 2016 às 23:20)

Bela chuvada que está a cair agora Estava a ver que não vinha nenhuma ter comigo hoje à noite


----------



## WiiSky70 (1 Jan 2016 às 23:29)

Chove bastante no Porto


----------



## JoaoCodeco (2 Jan 2016 às 00:33)

Chuva moderada/forte!


----------



## ampa62 (2 Jan 2016 às 01:13)

Boa noite e um Excelente 2016 para todos. Finalmente coloquei a minha estação meteorológica no Wunderground. Ainda estou em fase de acertos quanto ao termometro pois está numa zona abrigada (talvez de mais...). O resto do equipamento está todo espalhado em função do sinal e do espaço disponivel. Podem ver os dados em IVIANADO17.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jan 2016 às 01:19)

Boa noite. 

Terminei o dia de ontem com 23,1 mm de acumulado.
A noite segue húmida, fresca, sem chuva para já, com vento fraco.

Ontem pelas 17h avistei um arco-íris completo mas só o apanhei pela metade - ao menos veio acompanhado por um 2° ( ou parte dele):


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jan 2016 às 02:56)

Por cá vai caindo um ou outro aguaceiro, fracos.
Já acumulou 1 mm nesta madrugada.

Ontem filmei o mar alteroso ao final da tarde, já ao " lusco- fusco", com o telemóvel. Desculpem a qualidade da imagem (como a da foto anterior), mas a chover não queria molhar a DSLR.:


*Quem puder que filme, Fotografe ou traga uma amostra das ondas de mais de 7 (!) metros previstas para este sábado. *


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2016 às 03:57)

Acumulados de ontem nas (poucas) estações do IPMA da região:






Se chover assim todos os dias, será um Janeiro em grande!


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2016 às 04:19)

Este mapa é gerado automaticamente pelo WU. Conheciam esta possibilidade? Permite definir um qualquer intervalo horário ou de dias e depois ao fazer correr o "filme" vai sendo feita a acumulação. Não verifiquei um por um os valores, estarão correctos?







À primeira vista não me pareceu fiável, pois cada estação tem diferentes momentos de inicialização do dia e de registo periódico. Abri algumas estações e havia diferenças.


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2016 às 09:54)

Bom dia,

*19.4 mm* acumulados no dia de ontem 

Hoje sigo com *1.4 mm*, 9.8ºc, vento fraco de SSW.


----------



## bpereira (2 Jan 2016 às 10:30)

Para mais logo parece vir muita chuva para esses lados


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jan 2016 às 10:36)

Bom dia. 



StormRic disse:


> Não verifiquei um por um os valores, estarão correctos?
> 
> À primeira vista não me pareceu fiável, pois cada estação tem diferentes momentos de inicialização do dia e de registo periódico. Abri algumas estações e havia diferenças.



O valor relativo à minha estação está correto; a actualização está de 3\3 minutos.
A fiabilidade tem em conta o tempo de actualização de cada estação, pelo que há sempre discrepâncias nos valores apresentados no mapa. Há estações que só actualizam de várias em várias horas.

Hoje estamos em regime intermédio entre as depressões intensas (mais uma que se aproxima da Europa) que se tem feito sentir mais a norte.
Vão-se sucedendo os aguaceiros fracos, num céu muito nublado com razoáveis abertas. O *acumulado* é de *2,0 mm*.
Aqui e ali vão surgindo arco-íris (hoje já observei 2 incompletos ).
O vento está calmo.

Quem puder que vá ver o Atlântico: as *ONDAS* prometem! *"Ondas de noroeste com 5-7 metros, podendo atingir os 10-12 metros"* - informação do IPMA, o qual tem activo um aviso *LARANJA* para a ondulação (até às 16h de hoje.


----------



## WiiSky70 (2 Jan 2016 às 17:43)

Esta noite já promete chuva forte para o Litoral Norte . A partir do meio da tarde já apareciam nuvens mais carregadas (estilo cumulos- cumulonimbus) com muita água .


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2016 às 18:58)

Boas, 

Um video que fiz hoje ao fim da tarde na Foz do Douro, mar agitado, mas já vi bem pior neste local ( ver em HD )


Sigo com 11.0 ºc vento SW 13 Km/h, 90% de HR.

Céu muito nublado.


----------



## james (2 Jan 2016 às 19:43)

Boa tarde, 

Hoje esteve um dia com períodos de céu muito nublado. 

Caíram 2 aguaceiros fracos durante a tarde. 

Agora, o céu está a ficar encoberto, muito negro.


----------



## ampa62 (2 Jan 2016 às 20:14)

Boa noite. Por aqui foi um dia calmo, com aguaceiros dispersos e pouco vento. Nuvens mais carregadas a sul na serra d' Arga.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2016 às 20:21)

Boa noite. As manchas visíveis no radar já são chuva?


----------



## james (2 Jan 2016 às 21:36)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade.  Já registei uma rajada forte.


----------



## MontesPeneda (2 Jan 2016 às 21:41)

Alguem preve um cenário fora do normal, ou é mais uma dia de inverno como tantos outros??


----------



## james (2 Jan 2016 às 21:51)

MontesPeneda disse:


> Alguem preve um cenário fora do normal, ou é mais uma dia de inverno como tantos outros??




Não será nada do outro mundo. 

No entanto, cenários com precipitacao de muitas dezenas de mm em poucas horas com bastante vento e queda abrupta de PA são sempre susceptíveis de causar problemas. 

Entretanto, já chove alguma coisa por aqui!


----------



## ampa62 (2 Jan 2016 às 22:05)

Por aqui também chove levezinho...


----------



## qwerl (2 Jan 2016 às 23:04)

Por aqui ainda não chove, mas o vento está a aumentar de intensidade

Ovar-Serrado leva *2,3mm* acumulados, fruto de alguns aguaceiros durante a madrugada.


----------



## james (3 Jan 2016 às 01:07)

Por aqui, vai caindo chuva fraca puxada a vento cada vez mais forte.

Ouve - se imenso o rugido do mar e nota - se que o céu está muito carregado!

Bons seguimentos a todos!


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jan 2016 às 01:20)

Boa noite.

Pelo radar a chuva já anda pelo nosso litoral, já mais notória nas zonas mais litorais do Minho:







Neste momento na zona entre Paredes e Penafiel não chove.
A temperatura já se nota a subir e o vento apresenta-se a soprar fraco a moderado.

Um excelente domingo


----------



## ELJICUATRO (3 Jan 2016 às 01:35)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Pelo radar a chuva já anda pelo nosso litoral, já mais notória nas zonas mais litorais do Minho:
> 
> ...



Boa noite Caro Aristocrata,

Para já nestas bandas tudo muito calmo mas nas próximas horas, vamos ter algo de mais animado. 

Espera-se nos próximas dias acumulados elevados para o baixo Minho, algo de essencial para reposição dos lençóis freáticos. O vento moderado-forte também vai fazer parte do evento.

Continuação de um bom fim de semana e bom nowcasting a todos os colegas do fórum.

Cmps.


----------



## boneli (3 Jan 2016 às 01:38)

Boa noite.

Penso que esta semana vai ser bastante concorrida por aqui.
Olhando para os modelos, motivos para escrever não vão faltar.
Vamos ver até onde vão esses acumulados.

Bom ano para todos e um bom seguimento.


----------



## james (3 Jan 2016 às 02:23)

Chuva e vento aumentam de intensidade!


----------



## martinus (3 Jan 2016 às 02:41)

A chuva aqui já começou. Não se sabe é quando vai acabar...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Jan 2016 às 04:13)

Boas noites! A chuva aumentou de intensidade


----------



## cookie (3 Jan 2016 às 04:41)

Por vc de momento ainda nada de especial em termos de chuva mas o vento já sopra.


----------



## Snifa (3 Jan 2016 às 08:24)

Bom dia,

tempo muito fechado com chuva intensa e persistente


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jan 2016 às 08:29)

Bom dia.

Chuva moderada...
O céu apresenta-se encoberto e o vento sopra moderado.
O acumulado é de 4, 3 mm.


----------



## Snifa (3 Jan 2016 às 09:44)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Um video que fiz hoje ao fim da tarde na Foz do Douro, mar agitado, mas já vi bem pior neste local ( ver em HD )
> 
> ...



Algumas fotos que fiz ontem na  Foz, como já referi o mar estava agitado, mas sem ser nada de extraordinário para esta zona:





























Neste momento chove certinho , sigo com *9 mm* acumulados


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2016 às 10:15)

cstools.net disse:


> Omg há um modelo que foi actualizado e que dá ainda muito mais chuva para amanhã do que o que diz o IPMA (que daria menos que hoje)
> Mesmo o vento dá rajadas muito fortes.
> Cenário pior do que é esperado para hoje e tudo a partir das 3H da manhã até as 15H
> 
> ...



Convinha era explicar o que essas imagens significam.  Neste caso, probabilidade de precipitação superior a 20mm.
Bom, é útil, mas neste caso concreto isso já é um dado adquirido, dado que o potencial é de haver 40/60/100mm ao longo de todo o dia nalguns locais do noroeste.


Outra imagem da AEMET que acaba por ser mais informativa:

A média do ensemble do ECMWF para o acumulado total *para hoje*:






Ou o máximo do Ensemble, este dá-nos uma ideia de máximos possíveis, dado que médias de ensemble apesar de muito úteis na avaliação ponderada de riscos, podem ser traiçoeiras como todas as médias o podem ser.







Acrescento ainda outro ponto importante, isto são produtos dum modelo global (ECMWF) e um modelo global não tem muita resolução para lidar bem com efeitos orográficos por exemplo, o que numa região com serras tem que se ter em conta, acumulados podem nalguns locais ser bem superiores (e noutros inferiores).
Para isso deve recorrer-se a modelos de maior resolução. No 1º post do tópico de previsões de curto prazo tens muitos links.


Finalmente, relativamente a cheias, outra informação importante que não vem neste tipo de cartas é o potencial de chuva em pouco tempo, para isso pode recorrer-se a modelos de maior resolução e ver por ex. a precipitação horária.

Por exemplo este WRF da Meteociel, com uma excelente resolução de 2km
Precipitação horária prevista, para hoje:









Neste evento concreto os valores horários não parecem muito preocupantes para uma região habituada a muita chuva como o noroeste.
Mas isso não invalida que não se devam ter as devidas cautelas nos locais habituais mais dados a problemas quando chove de forma persistente durante muitas horas como está previsto para hoje e amanhã.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jan 2016 às 10:22)

Snifa disse:


> Algumas fotos que fiz ontem na  Foz, como já referi o mar estava agitado, mas sem ser nada de extraordinário para esta zona:



Boa dia.

Apesar da previsão de ondas muito altas parece que não foi como outros eventos...Mas excelentes fotos como de costume! Parabéns. 



cstools.net disse:


> (Estamos a chegar à *hora critica*).



Bom dia.

Não sei ao que chamas hora crítica...A chuva ainda não é muita apesar de cair a bom ritmo.
Para inundações penso que só de tarde haverão condições pelo persistir da precipitação.
Quanto ao Rio Lima, só logo à noite ou amanhã é que se poderá ver um incremento significativo da sua altura (se realmente isso acontecer). Irá receber bastante água, porventura só nas marés altas de logo à noite\amanhã é que se verá qualquer coisa.

--------

Por cá a chuva continua a ser moderada, talvez menos intensa do que há cerca de 1 hora. Pelo radar estamos agora numa zona com menor intensidade de precipitação.
O Alto Minho e a zona abaixo do Douro estão com maior intensidade nesta altura.
O persistir e um aumento da precipitação para a tarde é que nos poderão trazer então algumas inundações.
Para já temos aviso laranja para a tarde - das 12h às 18h! Depois dessa hora o aviso de chuva passa a amarelo até amanhã à tarde. Muitas horas...

O *acumulado* está neste momento nos *11,7 mm*.


----------



## ampa62 (3 Jan 2016 às 10:35)

Bom dia. Por aqui já tenho 29.5 mm acumulados. Chuva constante com vento.


----------



## ampa62 (3 Jan 2016 às 10:37)

O Coura já tinha um caudal interessante comparativamente com dias anteriores.


----------



## slbgdt (3 Jan 2016 às 10:41)

Não é provável haver problemas a não ser que haja uma tromba de água. Em setembro tivemos um evento assim e não causou problemas. 
Por Barcelos chove a potes desde as 5 da manhã


----------



## ampa62 (3 Jan 2016 às 10:55)

cstools.net disse:


> Pois por aqui já chove desde a 01h da madrugada com pausa de uma horita, seguiu então a chover certo hasta agora.
> 
> Soma e segue *22mm
> *
> ...


Estou em vantagem Cstools. O monte que nos separa está a dar um bónus ☺


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2016 às 11:11)

Bom dia,
Chove intensamente neste momento pelo Porto, com algum vento à mistura. 
As estação de Lordelo está off e as restantes mais próximas estão todas sem dados de precipitação. 
Resta-me a do Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil do Porto, na Constituição, a cerca de 3 km de distância, que vai neste momento com 5,08 mm acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (3 Jan 2016 às 11:13)

Chove bem, *13.0 mm* acumulados e a subir


----------



## Snifa (3 Jan 2016 às 11:19)

Até faz "fumo".

*14.6 mm*


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2016 às 11:30)

Snifa disse:


> Até faz "fumo".
> 
> *14.6 mm*


Conheces a estação do SMPCP? Fica aí tão perto de ti e apresenta valores muito mais baixos que a tua; 6,6 mm. Devia ser de confiança, não? 
Já o ISEP sim, vai com valores muito semelhantes aos teus.


----------



## Snifa (3 Jan 2016 às 11:35)

João Pedro disse:


> Conheces a estação do SMPCP? Fica aí tão perto de ti e apresenta valores muito mais baixos que a tua; 6,6 mm. Devia ser de confiança, não?
> Já o ISEP sim, vai com valores muito semelhantes aos teus.



Não confio nos dados dessa estação ( chega a estar vários dias off e com dados inconstantes ),nomeadamente precipitação, tem falhas demasiado óbvias na transmissão dos dados e por conseguinte apresenta valores pouco fiáveis, a instalação fica um pouco na  " sombra " de prédios circundantes e isso ( junto com a falha dos dados ou até outros problemas que desconheço ) afecta a medição da precipitação.

Vou-lhes mandar um e-mail no sentido de sugerir a mudança do local da instalação para uma zona mais exposta, por exemplo no cimo do telhado do quartel, penso que seria bem mais representativa da zona.

Sigo com *16.4 mm* acumulados, o ISEP vai com *15.5 mm*:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2016 às 11:35)

Por aqui o acumulado deve andar nos 20/25mm até agora.

Estava a dar uma volta por estações amadoras para fazer um apanhado e sinceramente não entendo porque às vezes algumas se dão ao trabalho de partilharem dados. Pressão é para todos os gostos, varia entre os 988 e os 1015mb (deve andar pelos 1012/13 agora). Umas estão bem mas não tem precipitação, outras tem precipitação mas tem outros dados errados. Mais vale estarem quietos.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2016 às 11:41)

Snifa disse:


> Não confio nos dados dessa estação ( chega a estar vários dias off e com dados inconstantes ),nomeadamente precipitação, tem falhas demasiado óbvias na transmissão dos dados e por conseguinte apresenta valores pouco fiáveis, a instalação fica um pouco na  " sombra " de prédios circundantes e isso ( junto com a falha dos dados ou até outros problemas que desconheço ) afecta a medição da precipitação.
> 
> Sigo com *16.4 mm* acumulados, o ISEP vai com *15.5 mm*:
> 
> http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


Pois, bem me queria parecer... Obrigado pela explicação! 
É pena que um organismo destes não tenha uma estação em condições.


----------



## Snifa (3 Jan 2016 às 11:45)

João Pedro disse:


> Pois, bem me queria parecer... Obrigado pela explicação!
> É pena que um organismo destes não tenha uma estação em condições.



A estação em si é óptima, ( Davis Vantage Pro  ) a questão é a instalação pouco exposta e a falha/ intermitência constante na transmissão dos dados.

Por exemplo, uma prova da pouca exposição da mesma é o facto de ( em dias muito quentes de verão ) se atingirem máximas que nada tem a ver com outras estações perto, chegam a estar uns 4 graus acima, portanto, colocar a estação num local mais exposto e arejado só traria vantagens a todos os níveis


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2016 às 11:49)

Snifa disse:


> A estação em si é óptima, ( Davis Vantage Pro  ) a questão é a instalação pouco exposta e a falha/ intermitência constante na transmissão dos dados.
> 
> Por exemplo, uma prova da pouca exposição da mesma é o facto de ( em dias muito quentes de verão ) se atingirem máximas que nada tem a ver com outras estações perto, chegam a estar uns 4 graus acima, portanto, colocar a estação num local mais exposto e arejado só traria vantagens a todos os níveis


Tens de lá ir dar umas dicas de instalação portanto! 
Bom, algum nevoeiro a entrar neste momento por aqui.


----------



## meteoamador (3 Jan 2016 às 12:03)

É  a mais próxima de mim, que tem mais informação disponível.

Aqui registo 13.2ºC


----------



## qwerl (3 Jan 2016 às 12:15)

Bom dia

Tem chovido bem na última hora, mas já chove sem parar desde as 7 horas
Grijó segue com 13,5mm
Ovar com 9,7mm
As duas estações encontram-se a mais ou menos a mesma distância de mim
Por agora continua a chover moderado, por vezes puxado a vento. Belo dia de inverno, tudo escorre água O aviso laranja entra em vigor para Aveiro entre as 15 e as 21h. Vamos ver o que nos espera durante o dia...


----------



## jcboliveira (3 Jan 2016 às 12:23)

Era necessário um sistema de garantia de qualidade de observações. Até podia ser uma coisa simples com votação. Não sei qual o efeito do report no wground


----------



## ampa62 (3 Jan 2016 às 12:27)

Por aqui tem chovido constantemente. A estação já acumulou 43.2 mm.


----------



## james (3 Jan 2016 às 12:46)

Bom dia, 

Por aqui,  chove sem parar desde a uma da madrugada e de forma persistente. 

E puxada a muito vento!


----------



## qwerl (3 Jan 2016 às 12:53)

Por aqui a mesma coisa, não pára de chover por um minuto que seja, de forma moderada, e por vezes puxada a vento.
Grijó com 17,5mm 
Ovar com 12,7
A outra estação que eu acompanho está sem dados.

O freemeteo mete 50mm para hoje e 66mm amanhã para aqui!
O wunderground mete 53mm para o resto do dia e 90mm amanhã para aqui  Ia ser bonito ia...


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2016 às 12:56)

Nas IPMA, estas 16 horas, desde que começou a chover de forma contínua, ontem depois das 20:00, têm acumulados até ao meio dia na casa dos vinte milímetros:







Faz muita falta V.N.Cerveira e as outras estações do Porto, já para não falar de uma estaçãozinha no Gerês...

Ponte de Lima falhou ali duas horas, o que a colocaria de certeza na dianteira com mais de 30 mm.

Continua-se a notar valores não tão grandes em Monção e Lamas de Mouro, mas também pode ser efeito de estar retardada a precipitação.


----------



## Snifa (3 Jan 2016 às 13:27)

Não para de chover com intensidade, o campo de treinos do FCP está a ficar todo alagado/empapado 

Fotos tiradas agora:






Já há quem esteja a tirar proveito desta água toda 






Sigo com *32.4 mm* acumulados, o ISEP também já ultrapassa os 30 com *30.5 mm*:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2016 às 13:47)

35/40mm por aqui. Sempre a cair certinha sem excessos há horas.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2016 às 13:48)

Vai chovendo com alguma intensidade, em bandas, criadas pelo vento. As gaivotas "residentes" estão a apanhar um belo banho!


----------



## qwerl (3 Jan 2016 às 13:50)

Não para por um minuto a chuva, moderada, por vezes forte, puxada a vento.
Ovar com 16mm
Grijó com 21,6mm


----------



## ampa62 (3 Jan 2016 às 13:52)

Continua a chover de uma forma regular mas não tão intensa. 53 mm acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Jan 2016 às 13:57)

Por cá 50, 7mm...


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2016 às 14:06)

A chuva já se propaga bastante para o interior:






Ponte de Lima vai falhar definitivamente, é típico desta estação.

Em 61 horas que tem este ano, Cabril já acumulou mais de 70 mm.


----------



## james (3 Jan 2016 às 14:16)

E chove , chove , chove sem parar ...

E agora ainda chove mais e também mais vento !

E ainda há muito mais deste evento hoje e amanhã .


P. S .  Vendo as previsões , perspetiva de um bom manto branco para os próximos dias aqui no Minho para as Serras da Peneda , Soajo , Amarela , Gerês e Cabreira . E com um pouco de sorte , algumas pinceladas nas Serras d `Arga e Lameira .


----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2016 às 14:20)

Na Galiza os acumulados também já são significativos:


----------



## qwerl (3 Jan 2016 às 14:52)

Continua a chover, tempo muito fechado, tudo escorre água 
19,1mm em Ovar
25,9mm em Grijó


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Jan 2016 às 14:57)

Por cá 54mm


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2016 às 15:23)

Por aqui anda pelos 50mm até agora. Ainda persistente, mas também a cair de forma mais fraca.


----------



## ampa62 (3 Jan 2016 às 15:23)

Por aqui estou com 56,9 mm. Chove, mas com menor intensidade.

Só há dois dias é que coloquei os dados online. Ainda não consegui perceber como a estação que coloca os dados online (Wunderground) indica pressões de 990!! quando na aplicação do Wunderground para Android tenho 1010! Aliás estes 1010 coincidem com uma estação da mesma marca que tenho mesmo ao lado (5 m). Se alguém me puder ajudar a corrigir o erro, agradeço.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2016 às 15:33)

Chove com menos intensidade. Dia muito fechado e nevoeirento. O ISEP segue com 38,1 mm acumulados.
Panorama geral há alguns minutos atrás:




Rainy Day. Porto, 03-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Rainy Day. Porto, 03-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Rainy Day. Porto, 03-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Rainy Day. Porto, 03-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Snifa (3 Jan 2016 às 15:50)

Chove com intensidade, atingi agora os *40 mm*


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2016 às 15:54)

Nevoeiro a adensar-se e chuva mais intensa neste momento!


----------



## qwerl (3 Jan 2016 às 16:01)

Depois de uma pausa, volta a chuva moderada, o tempo continua muito fechado.
Ovar com 20mm
Grijó com 28,2mm


----------



## ampa62 (3 Jan 2016 às 16:07)

Por aqui também houve uma pequena pausa. Retomou a chuva atingindo um total de 58.9 mm.


----------



## Snifa (3 Jan 2016 às 16:18)

Que temporal neste momento


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2016 às 16:24)

Orion disse:


> Na Galiza os acumulados também já são significativos:



Interessante a zona de sombra produzida pela Peneda-Gerês e outras montanhas costeiras da Galiza,

Nas IPMA do Minho e Douro litoral ultrapassava-se os 40 mm às 15h. Houve um decréscimo da intensidade no litoral, revelado pelas estações de Viana do Castelo e do Porto.
Entretanto a chuva fraca/chuvisco está agora estendida a todo o território de norte a sul.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2016 às 16:26)

Snifa disse:


> Que temporal neste momento


Estava mesmo a passar na ponte da Arrábida quando esse temporal se abateu. MEDO!  Chuva, vento, nevoeiro e muita água no pavimento. Não está mesmo para brincadeiras lá fora!


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2016 às 16:47)

Nevoeiro cerrado. ISEP com 45,7 mm acumulados.




Foggy and Rainy Day. Porto, 03-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Foggy and Rainy Day. Porto, 03-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Foggy and Rainy Day. Porto, 03-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## ampa62 (3 Jan 2016 às 16:57)

Por aqui com 63.2 mm o round 2 já começou.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jan 2016 às 17:02)

Boa tarde.

A chuva apresenta-se persistente e moderada na intensidade.
O acumulado chegou agora aos *60 mm*.
O vento sopra moderado de SSO.

Ai tanta chuva!!! Só de galochas...


----------



## qwerl (3 Jan 2016 às 17:03)

Por aqui ainda não chegou nenhum round 2 a chuva neste momento é fraca, tempo muito húmido e fechado.
Ovar com 23,4mm
Grijó com 32,5mm
Vamos lá ver se ainda vem alguma coisa de jeito para o litoral...


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Jan 2016 às 17:09)

62,4mm....


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2016 às 17:16)

*Derrocada de terras em Fiães e Valença corta circulação ferroviária na Linha do Minho*

 A circulação ferroviária na Linha do Minho está interrompida desde cerca das 15:10 em Fiães, Valença, devido a uma derrocada de terras, disse à agência Lusa fonte do CDOS de Viana do Castelo. http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...ushdown&_swa_csource=sapo.pt&_swa_cmedium=web


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jan 2016 às 17:18)

Mapa com os acumulados nas estacões do Wunderground


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Jan 2016 às 17:22)

A chuva não para, pouca visibilidade!


----------



## Snifa (3 Jan 2016 às 17:39)

Boas,

*50.2 mm* acumulados neste momento 

Chove sem parar e com algum nevoeiro à  mistura 

Vídeo que fiz há meia hora atrás:


----------



## ampa62 (3 Jan 2016 às 18:01)

Por aqui 68.6 mm e 1010 Mb. Chove com intensidade.


----------



## guimeixen (3 Jan 2016 às 18:08)

Boa tarde,

Chove bem e a estação da Quinta da Capela vai com 72.6mm acumulados.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2016 às 18:08)

Período de acalmia agora. Mas pelo radar, parece que ainda virá mais alguma coisa hoje. O ISEP também já ultrapassou os 50 mm (50,5).


----------



## qwerl (3 Jan 2016 às 18:14)

Por aqui também um período de acalmia, estando agora a chover fraco.
Grijó vai com 34,5mm
Ovar com 24,4mm


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2016 às 18:41)

Por Braga já vai nos 70mm também. É de dias assim que vem a expressão popular do Minho ser o "penico do céu" .


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jan 2016 às 18:46)

Boa noite.

Visibilidade reduzida...apenas porque é noite. 
De resto a chuva moderada ainda se mantêm e o vento vai soprando moderado de SSO.
O *acumulado de precipitação* está nos *74,7 mm (74,7 litros\m2)*.
A pressão está nos 1012,0 hPa - naturalmente mais baixa quanto mais a norte, mais perto da intensa depressão que se desloca para as Ilhas Britânicas:













Vince disse:


> Por Braga já vai nos 70mm também. É de dias assim que vem a expressão popular do Minho ser o "penico do céu" .



Hummmm...Quando era pequeno diziam-me os mais velhos que Paços de Ferreira "É o peniquinho do céu".
Ora por exclusão de partes, acho que há razão nos ditados populares.


----------



## jonas (3 Jan 2016 às 19:09)

Boa noite, por aqui chove fraco,amanha aviso laranja de chuva, vamos ver o que acontece


----------



## qwerl (3 Jan 2016 às 19:26)

Boa noite
Chuva moderada por aqui, tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade nos últimos minutos.
Ovar com 25,4mm
Grijó com 37,1mm

Off-topic: O wunderground mete 90mm para aqui amanhã, acham que é coisa maluca ou credível?

Já agora, notícia do JN:

*Queda de muro atingiu seis carros em Gaia*
*
Um muro das traseiras de um prédio em construção na Rua Dr. Castro Correira, na freguesia de Grijó, em Vila Nova de Gaia caiu, este domingo, e atingiu seis viaturas que estavam estacionadas no passeio.

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...va+de+Gaia&Option=Interior&content_id=4962359*


----------



## jonas (3 Jan 2016 às 19:30)

Acho que sao crediveis no entanto vamos ver


----------



## martinus (3 Jan 2016 às 19:48)

Vince disse:


> "Por Braga já vai nos 70mm também. É de dias assim que vem a expressão popular do Minho ser o "penico do céu".



Eu sempre ouvi dizer que o "penico do céu" é Braga, não "o Minho". Mas não me vou chatear com isso: quem quiser pode deixar ficar a taça e levar o penico.


----------



## AnDré (3 Jan 2016 às 19:50)

Entretanto, na Peneda-Gerês, as cascatas devem estar ao rubro.

Caudal do rio Lima a chegar a Alto Lindoso:






Em duas horas a altura da água (cota) subiu 54 centímetros. Mas ainda há muita capacidade de encaixe.


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2016 às 19:51)

martinus disse:


> Eu sempre ouvi dizer que o "penico do céu" é Braga, não "o Minho". Mas não me vou chatear com isso: quem quiser pode deixar ficar a taça e levar o penico.



Não sabia que havia bairrismo na reivindicação disso 
É de facto Braga a expressão, mas como a mesma revela um centralismo regional, pois dificilmente será em Braga que chove mais no Minho, eu fiz uma pequena adaptação.


----------



## Snifa (3 Jan 2016 às 19:51)

martinus disse:


> Eu sempre ouvi dizer que o "penico do céu" é Braga, não "o Minho". Mas não me vou chatear com isso: quem quiser pode deixar ficar a taça e levar o penico.



Penso que o termo " penico de Portugal" se refere ao  Minho como um todo, por ser a região mais chuvosa do País 

Por outro lado também já ouvi o termo aplicado apenas  à Cidade de Braga, o que não fará muito sentido pois apesar de chover muito em Braga  há locais do Minho onde chove ainda mais..


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2016 às 19:53)

Snifa disse:


> Penso que o termo " penico de Portugal" se refere ao  Minho como um todo, por ser a região mais chuvosa do País
> Por outro lado também já ouvi o termo aplicado apenas  à Cidade de Braga, o que não fará muito sentido pois apesar de chover muito em Braga  há locais do Minho onde chove ainda mais..



Pensámos o mesmo ao mesmo tempo


----------



## karkov (3 Jan 2016 às 19:56)

martinus disse:


> Eu sempre ouvi dizer que o "penico do céu" é Braga, não "o Minho". Mas não me vou chatear com isso: quem quiser pode deixar ficar a taça e levar o penico.



Tinha muito mais a dizer acerca de braga e penicos... mas é um fórum de meteorologia faço um esforço para me conter


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2016 às 20:00)

Penico é um termo carinhoso, há uns anos atrás a malta pioneira das estações na brincadeira até se referia aos udómetros como penicos. "Já levo 20mm no penico" eram expressões vulgares


----------



## james (3 Jan 2016 às 20:08)

martinus disse:


> Eu sempre ouvi dizer que o "penico do céu" é Braga, não "o Minho". Mas não me vou chatear com isso: quem quiser pode deixar ficar a taça e levar o penico.




Puro bairrismo. 

Braga,  felizmente, não tem o exclusivo da muita chuva que cai por todo o Minho ao longo do ano.


----------



## karkov (3 Jan 2016 às 20:09)

james disse:


> Puro bairrismo.
> 
> Braga,  felizmente, não tem o exclusivo da muita chuva que cai por todo o Minho ao longo do ano.


Mas inunda como nenhuma outra cidade do Minho...  talvez pela forma "apenicada" criada por tantos túneis...


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Jan 2016 às 20:17)

71,7mm


----------



## Nickname (3 Jan 2016 às 20:19)

Acima dos 1500mm  anuais é tudo penico.


----------



## panzer4 (3 Jan 2016 às 20:26)

AnDré disse:


> Entretanto, na Peneda-Gerês, as cascatas devem estar ao rubro.
> 
> Caudal do rio Lima a chegar a Alto Lindoso:
> 
> ...



?


Boas..conheço muitas barragens do norte do país,inclusivé esta..onde foste buscar esta informaçao?
se puders  mandar aqui o link agradecia
obrigada!


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2016 às 20:37)

Por aqui abrandou bastante de ritmo. Entre 75 e 80mm acumulados até agora, conforme as estações da zona.
O grosso da precipitação agora anda mais a sul


----------



## AnDré (3 Jan 2016 às 20:38)

panzer4 disse:


> ?
> 
> 
> Boas..conheço muitas barragens do norte do país,inclusivé esta..onde foste buscar esta informaçao?
> ...


Sim, claro.
snirh.pt

Depois é só clicar sobre o ícone da barragem.


----------



## qwerl (3 Jan 2016 às 20:43)

É  a humidade, é a humidade, é só humidade. Isto era pintar com uma tinta que não desse para ter mais humidade!

Continua a chuva moderada sem parar, e promete prolongar-se por longas horas. O vento está fraco a moderado e está uma sensação de abafado lá fora. A estação mais perto de mim (Ovar-Serrado) voltou a reportar dados e leva 41,2mm acumulados. Ovar leva 29,7mm e Grijó com 39,1mm. É humidade por todo o lado, tudo escorre água


----------



## Nickname (3 Jan 2016 às 20:46)

Bastante tropical em Lamas de Mouro


----------



## karkov (3 Jan 2016 às 20:49)

Nickname disse:


> Bastante tropical em Lamas de Mouro



Ui  23°?!


----------



## martinus (3 Jan 2016 às 20:52)

karkov disse:


> Mas inunda como nenhuma outra cidade do Minho...  talvez pela forma "apenicada" criada por tantos túneis...



Lembro-me de ver carros a boiar na "rodovia", perto da Escola Carlos Amarante, quando eu era estudante nessa zona das escolas, aí entre 1976 e 1980. Havia pessoas que entravam na água até à cintura para tentar empurrar os carros para a margem do lago. Nessa altura ainda não havia nenhum túnel em Braga.


----------



## karkov (3 Jan 2016 às 20:59)

martinus disse:


> Lembro-me de ver carros a boiar na "rodovia", perto da Escola Carlos Amarante, quando eu era estudante nessa zona das escolas, aí entre 1976 e 1980. Havia pessoas que entravam na água até à cintura para tentar empurrar os carros para a margem do lago. Nessa altura ainda não havia nenhum túnel em Braga.


Então será "apenicada" de nascença  Rio Este será o culpado dessas inundações?


----------



## martinus (3 Jan 2016 às 21:05)

karkov disse:


> Rio Este será o culpado dessas inundações?


Era a água de escorrência das chuvas, que corre da parte alta da cidade (o centro histórico) para o Rio Este.


----------



## james (3 Jan 2016 às 21:20)

Continua a chover sem parar,  já lá vão 21 horas consecutivas,  mas agora de forma suave. 

Hoje estava prevista ( e ocorreu)  precipitacao estratiforme,  por isso choveu muito,  mas de forma espacada e democrática  , sendo assim, a água teve ( por enquanto)  capacidade de escoamento e só em zonas estrangulada devido ao mau planeamento urbanístico é que ocorreram algumas pequenas inundações.

Para amanhã é que poderão haver mais problemas, pois a precipitacao a ocorrer será  mais concentrada em pequenos períodos.  Mas será também mais localizado,  no fundo um pouco de lotaria.

MAS ATENÇÃO :  se nas próximas semanas ( e meses como prevê o IPMA a longo prazo) continuar a chover dentro ou acima da média,  aí sim podem começar a surgir problemas sérios de cheias e derrocadas ( já houve uma hoje em Valença) .  E  quando os solos começarem a ficar saturados, cada vez será preciso chover menos para causar problemas.


----------



## Snifa (3 Jan 2016 às 21:25)

A chuva continua a cair certinha, já são muitas horas de chuva sem parar, sigo com *61.4 mm* acumulados 

No ISEP também se ultrapassa a marca dos 60, segue agora com *60.5 mm* 

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## james (3 Jan 2016 às 21:36)

Chove forte agora! 

E nota - se que o ar está a ficar mais frio.

Se não me enganar, arrisco dizer que a próxima terca - feira vai ser o dia mais frio deste Outono / inverno.  A previsão das temperaturas máximas vai andar na ordem,  de uma maneira geral entre os 10 / 11 graus e acredito que a sensação térmica será mais baixa. ￼


----------



## GabKoost (3 Jan 2016 às 21:47)

james disse:


> Puro bairrismo.
> 
> Braga,  felizmente, não tem o exclusivo da muita chuva que cai por todo o Minho ao longo do ano.



Não tem nada a ver com bairrismo.

É apenas um populismo que ficou no verbo Português ao longo do tempo.

Quando os primeiros esforços meteorológicos se iniciaram em Portugal, os registos do Minho, especialmente os do Gerês, espantavam qualquer geógrafo ou meteorologista habituado a analisar outras regiões nacionais.

As antigas divisões territoriais tal como o "Minho" (que nunca tiveram validade oficial), sendo referências populares, sempre serviram para destingir regiões culturais e geográficas. Assim sendo, no séc. XIX, quando aparecem os primeiros levantamentos mais a sério, BRAGA era praticamente a única cidade relevante a nível nacional desta província.

Derivado ao peso do clero e poder administrativo que esse exercia sobre a sua diocese, ,ais nenhuma cidade era vista com o mesmo respeito nem sequer com a mesma dimensão.

Nem Viana nem Guimarães.

Assim, quando se falava na precipitação no Minho, falava-se em Braga por ser a "única" cidade relevante a nível nacional, relativamente perto do Gerês, onde os recordes de precipitação aconteciam anualmente.

Obviamente que Braga não tem nenhuma condição que lhe atribua mais chuva de forma recorrente que outras áreas do Minho especialmente as litorais e serranas. Esse ditado é apenas uma generalização da região em si que permaneceu nas expressões populares.

_____________

E quanto a Braga, a 5ª da Capela já conta bem acima dos 80mm.


----------



## karkov (3 Jan 2016 às 22:05)

Olé!!


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jan 2016 às 22:10)

Boa noite.

A chuva é agora mais fraca. Como previsto o final do dia de hoje bem como o início de 2a feira teriam menos chuva. Se se confirmar a previsão, a partir de meio da madrugada regressava chuva mais forte.
O vento sopra agira mais fraco.
Pelas 21.30h o *acumulado* era de *87,4 mm*. O valor que verifiquei no* udometro de Hellman's* foi de *86,8 mm*.
0,6 mm de diferença é fantástico atendendo ao elevado valor em questão. Tanto me tem dado pouco acima como abaixo - sempre valores inferiores a 1 mm de diferença. Para já o novo pluviômetro da Oregon porta-se lindamente! 

*22.30h*: *89,4 mm* de acumulado.
A chuva tem sido constante, não muito intensa:


----------



## qwerl (3 Jan 2016 às 22:21)

Chuva mais forte na última hora, que fez o acumulado subir para *46,5mm*  na estação mais próxima. 

Por agora chuva fraca e vento fraco, por vezes quase nulo. O ambiente continua bem ameno, diria quase tropical. A ver o que nos espera durante a noite...


----------



## martinus (3 Jan 2016 às 22:26)

GabKoost disse:


> Obviamente que Braga não tem nenhuma condição que lhe atribua mais chuva de forma recorrente que outras áreas do Minho especialmente as litorais e serranas. Esse ditado é apenas uma generalização da região em si que permaneceu nas expressões populares.



Li há muito tempo, num site que agora não consigo localizar, que Braga é a segunda cidade mais chuvosa da Europa, creio que como primeira era indicada Bergen, uma cidade da costa sul da Noruega.

Braga tem menos chuva que algumas encostas ocidentais da Serra da Peneda-Gerês, e estou a pensar na encosta ocidental das serras do Soajo e Peneda, mas tem mais chuva que as regiões litorais do Minho e isto por uma razão simples: Braga está situada no sopé da *barreira de condensação* do Minho <geografianosecundario.blogspot.pt/2014/03/barreira-de-condensacao.html>


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2016 às 22:43)

E por cá continua a cair... fraca, por vezes moderada. O ISEP soma e segue com 62,7 mm acumulados. O Porto hoje também merece a categoria de "penico"!


----------



## james (3 Jan 2016 às 22:48)

martinus disse:


> Li há muito tempo, num site que agora não consigo localizar, que Braga é a segunda cidade mais chuvosa da Europa, creio que como primeira era indicada Bergen, uma cidade da costa sul da Noruega.
> 
> Braga tem menos chuva que algumas encostas ocidentais da Serra da Peneda-Gerês, e estou a pensar na encosta ocidental das serras do Soajo e Peneda, mas tem mais chuva que as regiões litorais do Minho e isto por uma razão simples: Braga está situada no sopé da *barreira de condensação* do Minho <geografianosecundario.blogspot.pt/2014/03/barreira-de-condensacao.html>




Normais climatológicos de 1971/ 2000 ( as de 81/2010 seguem o mesmo sentido) : 

Precipitacao anual: 

Braga: 1465 mm

Viana do Castelo: 1470 mm


----------



## ampa62 (3 Jan 2016 às 23:07)

A partir das 19 a chuva abrandou. 75.7 mm acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## james (3 Jan 2016 às 23:09)

Aqui também continua a chover,  mas agora chuva fraca.

A ver vamos o que vai acontecer durante a madrugada, quando o aviso laranja for reactivado.


----------



## ampa62 (3 Jan 2016 às 23:15)

james disse:


> Normais climatológicos de 1971/ 2000 ( as de 81/2010 seguem o mesmo sentido) :
> 
> Precipitacao anual:
> 
> ...


----------



## james (3 Jan 2016 às 23:26)

martinus disse:


> No site do IPMA leio para o período 1981-2010
> 
> Viana do Castelo 1186
> Braga 1633
> ...





1186 para Viana? 

Estás a brincar comigo e  com o fórum,  não? 

Por mim, termina aqui a conversa com quem anda por aqui a brincar à meteorologia e às  inundações.


Quando se está num fórum nacional e desta qualidade, convém que o que se posta tenha a mínima validade científica, não afirmar o que nos vem à cabeça. 

Não consigo aceder aos dados das Normais climatológicas de Braga e Viana mas, sei que tiveram ambas as estações um ligeiro decréscimo. 

Agora,   por que diabo em pouquíssimos anos, Viana ia perder cerca de 300 mm de precipitação e Braga ganhar 150?  Por alma de quem?  Seria um case os study a nível mundial. Ridículo. 

E qual barreira de condensação em Braga?  Braga fica a 30 km do mar, não sofre efeito de barreira de condensação nenhuma. 

Maior efeito tem Caminha, por exemplo,  que tem logo uma Serra que se eleva logo a 800 metros perto da faixa costeira.  Convém estudar o relevo do Minho para ver que logo junto à faixa costeira se situa uma barreira montanhosa com altitudes que variam entre os 300 / 800 metros, que provocam logo ali uma espécie de mini - barreira de condensação. 

E dou por terminado este off - tópic, não vale a pena argumentar com quem quer desconversar.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2016 às 23:29)

Regressa em força.


----------



## Snifa (3 Jan 2016 às 23:30)

Chuva forte!

*65.8 mm* acumulados


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jan 2016 às 23:36)

Epá...se estão a falar de cidade também aqui a CIDADE de Paços de Ferreira mete-se ao barulho carago!

Para já mantêm-se o ritmo das últimas horas, com a chuva constante a aumentar o *acumulado*: *93,7 mm* (ou litros\m2).
O acumulado desde o dia 1 vai em *118,9 mm*. No _ano hidrológico_ (desde 1 de outubro) o total é agora de *611,4 mm*.

Pouca amplitude térmica hoje.

*Tmín: 10,1ºC
Tmáx: 14,6ºC

Tatual: 11,3ºC
Hr: 95%
P.Atm: 1014,0 hPa*​


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Jan 2016 às 23:41)

Boas,

dia muito chuvoso este. Começou de madrugada e até agora ainda não parou, embora na maior parte do dia sem grande intensidade. O acumulado é de *63,4 mm* até às 22H. Evento perfeito para as serras do Gerês e Alto Minho registarem grandes quantidades de precipitação, graças à orografia. 


Neste momento chove moderadamente, o vento é fraco/moderado, tal como esteve durante quase todo o dia.


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2016 às 23:44)

karkov disse:


> Olé!!



Um clássico de Ponte de Lima. Quem deixa os carros ali neste tipo de eventos merece um prémio Darwin.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Jan 2016 às 23:46)

Isso no Lima já está assim? Da maneira que ainda vai cair água esta semana isso vai ficar bonito vai.


----------



## karkov (3 Jan 2016 às 23:47)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Isso no Lima já está assim? Da maneira que ainda vai cair água esta semana isso vai ficar bonito vai.


Isto foi meio da tarde...


----------



## james (4 Jan 2016 às 00:29)

Chove com grande intensidade!


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Jan 2016 às 00:34)

Acumulados até ontem ( Dia 3)


----------



## Vince (4 Jan 2016 às 00:41)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Acumulados até ontem ( Dia 3)



A estação do @Aristocrata com 95.8mm ganhou o penico d'ouro das estações do WU.
E prometo que nunca mais falo em penicos pois já percebi que é matéria sensível


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jan 2016 às 01:11)

Vince disse:


> A estação do @Aristocrata com 95.8mm ganhou o penico d'ouro das estações do WU.
> E prometo que nunca mais falo em penicos pois já percebi que é matéria sensível



 O penico é meu! Vou já vender e aplicar os €€€ no Banif e no Novo Banco por segurança.
...

O novo dia trouxe chuva fraca e 2,0 mm de acumulado.
O vento sopra fraco nesta altura.


----------



## criz0r (4 Jan 2016 às 01:44)

Ahahah agora estives-te bem Aristocrata com essa do Banif e do Novo Banco


----------



## slbgdt (4 Jan 2016 às 02:45)

cstools.net disse:


> Bem alguém aqui no fórum disse-me que eu estava errado em questão de inundações...



Considerar isto inundação é um bocado esforçado. 


Alto Lindoso reteu muita água. Subiu a conta quase 3 metros caso contrário inundava muito mais.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jan 2016 às 03:11)

Chove bem


----------



## GabKoost (4 Jan 2016 às 03:55)

martinus disse:


> Li há muito tempo, num site que agora não consigo localizar, que Braga é a segunda cidade mais chuvosa da Europa, creio que como primeira era indicada Bergen, uma cidade da costa sul da Noruega.
> 
> Braga tem menos chuva que algumas encostas ocidentais da Serra da Peneda-Gerês, e estou a pensar na encosta ocidental das serras do Soajo e Peneda, mas tem mais chuva que as regiões litorais do Minho e isto por uma razão simples: Braga está situada no sopé da *barreira de condensação* do Minho <geografianosecundario.blogspot.pt/2014/03/barreira-de-condensacao.html>



Esta "barreira de condensação" é vulgarmente conhecida como o "anfiteatro do Minho" e sim, é responsável por grande parte da chuva que cai no Minho pois as superfícies frontais, pressionadas pelos maciços Serra D'arga, Peneda, Serra Amarela, Cabreira, Barroso, Marão e Alvão, "encalham" e deixam muita humidade neste território.

Esse fenómeno é por demais evidente quando, por exemplo, se desce o IP4 descendo o Alvão. Frequentemente está um dia de sol na zona de planalto e quando se começa a descer em direcção ao "Entre Douro e Minho" vê-se uma depressão "presa" pelas montanhas a deixar precipitação relevante.

Contudo, mais uma vez, Braga não é a única cidade a sofrer disso. Mais uma vez o uso da palavra Braga dá-se provavelmente por ser o centro urbano mais relevante que tem esta predisposição.

Quanto às diferenças entre Litoral e o interior do Minho (não serrano), acho que as quantidades de precipitação são muito semelhantes e que podem variar bastante consoante o tipo de eventos que determinado ano meteorológico proporciona. Ou seja, se um ano com muitas superfícies frontais se verificar, o interior ganha devido à pressão da orografia. Caso as frentes sejam menos poderosas e penetrem menos, o litoral deverá sair em vantagem pois conseguem sempre reter alguma chuva.

Sobre Braga importa dizer que de facto esta situada no sopé primeiro obstáculo orográfico digno desse desde o mar. A Serra da Falperra com os seus 520 metros é a primeira frente montanhosa e tem um impacto que pode ser relevante e que pode ajudar a explicar a quantidade de chuva sempre superior que se lê nos registos da Quinta da Capela (que se situa precisamente a sul da cidade, no pé da Serra) e que é sempre consideravelmente superior às de outras estações.

Contudo, haverão Vilas do districto com maior precipitação que Braga. Vila Verde (A Norte da mesma e em zona de influencia da Serra Amarela) ou Póvoa de Lanhoso (A Este e entalada entre o Ave e a influência da Cabreira e Gerês) são dois exemplos.

Conforme disse, o uso de Braga diz respeito mais ao districto intermédio em si do que aos limites da urbe.

____________________________

Actualmente a noite está a ser calma. Chuva fraca ou mesmo interregno, interrompidos por aguaceiros moderados. Aguarda-se mais animação!

P.S:

Em 2013, se não me engano ano das últimas grandes cheias, tivemos igualmente uma semana muito chuvosa que saturou os solos e encheu as barragens. Alguns dias a seguir uma nova frente apareceu em que choveu sensivelmente a mesma quantidade que hoje mas com rate mais elevado. Foi o suficiente para causar enormes prejuízos .

Será que Janeiro nos vai fazer a mesma?


----------



## Stinger (4 Jan 2016 às 04:09)

Que tempo bom , sabe bem estar na janela a ver a chuva miudinha aliado ao nevoeiro


----------



## GabKoost (4 Jan 2016 às 04:46)

james disse:


> 1186 para Viana?
> 
> Estás a brincar comigo e  com o fórum,  não?
> 
> ...



Para quem foi tão leste a contestar uma afirmação por demais errada de um outro membro, não ficaste muito bem na fotografia.

Não só Braga como todo o Minho intermédio (ou seja, entre as áreas Serranas e Litorais), enfrentam uma barreira de condensação muito grande. Toda a gente que aqui anda sabe disso.

O "Anfiteatro do Minho", ou melhor, do Entre Douro e Minho é bem real. São Obstáculos montanhosos que surgem com maior presença a partir da zona em questão e que vão aumentando a altitude até formarem os maciços montanhosos Arga, Peneda, Amarela, Gerês, Cabreira, Barroso, Marão e Alvão.

Braga fica imediatamente no sopé da primeira barreira montanhosa digna desse nome graças à presença da Serra da Falperra que nada mais é que um braço da Serra da Cabreira.

Resumindo, não só Braga como quase todo o Entre Douro e Minho deve a precipitação elevada a essa barreira gigantesca e por demais evidente sendo mencionada ao longo dos anos por tudo quanto é geógrafo.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 05:42)

Acumulados até às 4:00 deste evento que já leva 32 horas de chuva consecutivas:







E o resumo do mês até essa hora. Note-se que apenas nestas 76 horas que leva o mês (10% do mês todo) os acumulados na região litoral norte já atingem, e ultrapassam mesmo em algumas estações, metade do que choveu em todo o Dezembro passado:





Cabril atingiu os 10,1mm/h e superou os 40mm em 6 horas, das 13:00 às 19:00 de ontem.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 06:01)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Acumulados até ontem ( Dia 3)



 bom trabalho! Vou pedir-te um favor, caso tenhas acessível na folha de cálculo, poderás incluir na tabela as coordenadas das estações? Assim podia fazer uma selecção de algumas e inserir no mapa geral do território.

Chuva na última hora (4:00 às 5:00) a aumentar:






Ultrapassados, neste evento de 33 horas, os 90 mm em Lamas de Mouro e os 80 mm em Cabril; Ponte de Lima, Braga e Luzim lá perto.


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2016 às 06:48)

Bom dia, 

madrugada chuvosa, sigo com* 22.4 mm* acumulados 

Chove certinho e com nevoeiro à mistura, 13.9 ºc , vento com rajadas de SW.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jan 2016 às 07:41)

Bom dia.

Choveu toda a noite, ora fraco, ora moderadamente. A partir sensivelmente das 6h intensificou-se, juntamente com o vento que sopra agora moderado de SSO, com rajadas bem audíveis nos fios de média tensão aqui em cima.
O* acumulado* subiu para os* 27,4 mm* desde as 00h. Na última hora caíram 9,4 mm.

Como curiosidade, nas* últimas 24h* (07.40h-07.40h) o *acumulado* é de uns expressivos *121,2 mm*.

Bom evento para todos!


----------



## jonas (4 Jan 2016 às 08:05)

Chove bem!


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 08:17)

35 horas de evento, até às 7h de hoje já se ultrapassa os 100 mm:






Parece que desta vez perdemos mesmo as estações fundamentais de Ponte de Lima, Vinhais e Pampilhosa da Serra.

Note-se como a Serra da Estrela acompanha o litoral norte no acumulado.


----------



## cookie (4 Jan 2016 às 08:23)

Bom dia. Em VC o dia está em tudo semelhante ao de ontem com chuva e vento à fartazana. De momento 15 graus, 98%HR e 1008PA.


----------



## Vince (4 Jan 2016 às 09:19)

@cstools.net Se te referes a mim, relê o que escrevi. O que eu ontem quis explicar é que este regime não era muito preocupante.
Repara nestes gráficos:

*Braga*






*Lamas*






*Cabril*






Os valores horários não são muito preocupantes. Se pelo contrário tivesses por exemplo algumas perturbações embebidas que por exemplo em Braga durante uma meia hora ou assim deixassem por ex. 20 ou 30mm, aí terias certamente alguns problemas mais graves.
Mas como referi ontem (último paragrafo) isso não invalida que ao fim de tantas horas de chuva não haja problemas pontuais nalguns locais. E como vai continuar a chover nas próximas semanas (aparentemente de forma moderada) é também natural que esse risco aumente dada a saturação de solos, aumento caudais, etc.

Amanhã, como referiste, também haverá alguma instabilidade moderada, o que pode gerar algumas células de trovoada que localmente podem deixar mais água que este regime "bem comportado" de ontem e hoje, o que é sempre um factor extra a ter em conta.


----------



## Vince (4 Jan 2016 às 09:34)

Entretanto por aqui hoje há desfasamento maior entre estações com uma a registar 22mm e outra já nos 40mm até agora.

PS: Afinal a 1ª deixou de emitir dados há algum tempo.


----------



## jonas (4 Jan 2016 às 09:37)

O ribeiro do parque da cidade ja transvordou


----------



## cookie (4 Jan 2016 às 09:49)

Em VC a temperatura desceu 1 grau estando a minha estação a marcar agora 14.


----------



## jonas (4 Jan 2016 às 10:09)

Continua a chover


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 10:24)

jonas disse:


> O ribeiro do parque da cidade ja transvordou



Consegues arranjar uma foto?

Deve ter sido antes da ponte romana:









É o Rio Sousa?


----------



## cookie (4 Jan 2016 às 10:25)

Por aqui o vento abrandou consideravelmente. Continua a chover certinho. A temperatura continua a descer... Neste momento 13,8.


----------



## jonas (4 Jan 2016 às 10:28)

StormRic disse:


> Consegues arranjar uma foto?


Infelizmente nao.Ao longo desse ribeiro estao varios campos e o parque da cidade inundados. O acumulado via em 66.8mm.Orio Sousa tambem ja deve ter transvordado,maps nao tenho a certeza


----------



## jonas (4 Jan 2016 às 10:47)

StormRic disse:


> Consegues arranjar uma foto?
> 
> Deve ter sido antes da ponte romana:
> 
> ...


Nao foi o rio Sousa que transvordou mas sim um dos seus afluentes


----------



## jonas (4 Jan 2016 às 10:48)

No entantoja deve ter transvordado


----------



## Guedes 114 (4 Jan 2016 às 11:00)

Bom dia...

Confirma-se que o Rio Sousa tem certos troços onde já galgou as margens ontem ao final do dia. A manter-se o estado do tempo o caudal irá subir afetando outras areas no seu percurso.

Cumps


----------



## criz0r (4 Jan 2016 às 11:06)

A previsão actual para o Norte é precisamente para a continuação da precipitação até cerca das 18h segundo o GFS com uma acalmia para o início da noite pela minha análise.


----------



## james (4 Jan 2016 às 11:13)

Bom dia ,

Por aqui , chove ininterruptamente à 35 horas , os campos estão cheios de água e os ribeiros a transbordar . Nada mau para uma região que chove pouco .

Agora vamos ao que interessa  :

OFF - TÓPIC : 

Normais climatológicas do período 1981 / 2010 , segundo dados oficiais do IPMA 
( Comparação entre duas estações representativas do Minho Litoral / Minho transição Litoral - Interior , respetivamente Viana do Castelo e Braga ) :

PRECIPITAÇÂO ANUAL ( EM MM ) :

VIANA DO CASTELO :1466.5 mm

BRAGA :                    : 1448.6 mm

Estes são os valores oficiais registados pelas entidades credenciadas para o efeito .  E são estes valores que importa reter .



Nas próximas semanas , tempos meteorológicos interessantes se avizinham . Com certeza que muitos membros do fórum farão os seus relatos desta região do Minho Litoral .

Bons seguimentos e bom ano a todos .


----------



## manchester (4 Jan 2016 às 11:17)

A chuva constante e persistente que cai desde o inicio da manhã de ontem tem feito subir o caudal do Rio Leça, junto ao Maiashopping os campos já se encontram alagados e a ponte por onde passo diariamente tem já a água a "razar" a estrada...a continuar a chuva certamente que vão cortar a passagem aos carros.
Imagino como estará a zona da Milaneza, tão "sensível" quando há mau tempo. 
Ficam as fotos do local (via google maps)...logo se conseguir passo pela zona para ver como está.
Por Matosinhos, mais do mesmo com muita chuva e algum vento (acalmou 1 bocado)


----------



## jonas (4 Jan 2016 às 11:31)

Continua a chover e o vento acalmou um pouco


----------



## jonas (4 Jan 2016 às 11:52)

Guedes 114 disse:


> Bom dia...
> 
> Confirma-se que o Rio Sousa tem certos troços onde já galgou as margens ontem ao final do dia. A manter-se o estado do tempo o caudal irá subir afetando outras areas no seu percurso.
> 
> Cumps


Obrigado pela informacao


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jan 2016 às 12:11)

Boa tarde.

Neste momento o acumulado subiu para os *58,2 mm*.
Cairam *129,8 mm* nas *últimas 24h* (12.10h-12.10h)
Mantêm-se a chuva moderada constante.
O vento sopra mais fraco, entre o fraco a moderado de NNO.


----------



## jonas (4 Jan 2016 às 12:15)

Intensification-se a Chuva 
Vejam o ultimo topico do litoral centro


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jan 2016 às 12:35)

Boa tarde,

mais um dia chuvoso. Ainda não parou de chover hoje. O acumulado vai nos *45,1 mm* até às 11H. 

Neste momento chuva moderada, certinha.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2016 às 12:40)

*Deslizamento de terras faz um desalojado e corta o trânsito na EN2*

 Os moradores da localidade afectada lançam as culpas da situação às obras de construção da Autoestrada do Marão, que decorrem em cima da encosta. http://24.sapo.pt/article/rr-sapo-p...ushdown&_swa_csource=sapo.pt&_swa_cmedium=web


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2016 às 12:53)

*Rio Tâmega, em Amarante, já dá sinais de cheia*
O parque de Lazer de Larim, em Amarante, está desde a última noite submerso e, nas zonas onde a cota é mais baixa, as margens do rio Tâmega já começaram a inundar em consequência da chuva que não para de cair.






"Molhados" de outras cheias na cidade, já há quem esteja a retirar a mercadoria da loja.

"Até ao final da manhã não tivemos qualquer sinal de previsão de cheia que venha a acusar problemas, porém, confesso que a situação de Larim deixou-me algo preocupado e vou comunicar isso mesmo ao centro de previsões de cheias no sentido de ser ou não necessário tomar outro tipo de medidas", explicou ao JN, Hélder Ferreira, comandante operacional municipal de Amarante.

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...o=Amarante&Option=Interior&content_id=4963142


----------



## jonas (4 Jan 2016 às 12:56)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Rio Tâmega, em Amarante, já dá sinais de cheia*
> O parque de Lazer de Larim, em Amarante, está desde a última noite submerso e, nas zonas onde a cota é mais baixa, as margens do rio Tâmega já começaram a inundar em consequência da chuva que não para de cair.
> 
> 
> ...


Ta feio


----------



## ampa62 (4 Jan 2016 às 12:58)

Bom dia

Por aqui por Covas com 10ºC, 1004,1 mb e 41,9 mm acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2016 às 13:04)

Chuva persistente, grossa e fria pelo Porto, sigo com *48.8 mm* e a subir. 

Está mais fresco com 10.3ºc actuais, o vento diminuiu bastante, estando agora de WNW.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 13:23)

jonas disse:


> Ta feio



Por enquanto é normal.

40 horas de chuva seguidas.






Várias estações acima dos 115 mm. Luzim terá passado já dos 130 mm. Há falhas em várias estações.

No interior, Trás-os-Montes, a chuva está a ser muito persistente, vai tudo para o Douro.

Serra da Estrela a chegar aos 100 mm.


----------



## whiplash11 (4 Jan 2016 às 13:41)

Boas amigos,antes de mais bom ano a todos...Como está o Douro?há perigo de galgar?ou para já está normal?abraço


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2016 às 13:44)

*Moradores temem novas derrocadas após queda de muro em Gaia*
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
Segundo é dito no vídeo, o muro foi construído á cerca de 1 mes atrás. As terras ensopadas exercem uma pressão enorme sobre as pedras, isto já para não falar nos seus 15 metros de altura que também é uma desvantagem. Talvez nao seria má ideia o muro ser construído em socalcos, assim reduzia alguma pressão.


----------



## criz0r (4 Jan 2016 às 13:47)

Se esses 100mm na Estrela correspondessem a queda de neve consigo imaginar como estaria o maciço central, mas ela irá chegar concerteza . Muita água pelo Norte do País para encher as nossas Barragens, esperemos que estes eventos possam também ser generosos cá mais a Sul nos próximos tempos.


----------



## huguh (4 Jan 2016 às 13:56)

StormRic disse:


> No interior, Trás-os-Montes, a chuva está a ser muito persistente, vai tudo para o Douro



Aqui pela Régua já se nota bem a diferença do Douro de ontem para hoje, mas ainda está em níveis normais já que antes desta chuva estava em níveis de Verão a ver-se pedras no meio do rio, etc.
Acredito que com o que caiu ontem e hoje e venha ainda a cair até à próxima semana ele possa atingir aqui o cais da Régua, algo que é normal já que está construído em leito de cheia...
daí até chegar depois à principal avenida da Régua ainda tem de subir uns bons 12 metros, o que já não acontece desde 2006.. a última vez que esteve perto disso foi em 2010 e 2014


----------



## qwerl (4 Jan 2016 às 14:06)

Boa tarde

Por aqui chuva moderada e certinha, o dia de ontem terminou com 48,3mm na estação mais próxima e vai com 35,3mm hoje. Grijó vai com 60mm.
O ribeiro que passa perto da minha casa está bem cheio e a água já se começa a acumular nos terrenos, sinal que os terrenos estão cheios de água.


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2016 às 14:10)

Sempre a chover, não pára, *53 mm* acumulados 

ISEP: *56.6 mm *

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/index.html

O pós frontal também promete ser interessante,


----------



## MSantos (4 Jan 2016 às 14:21)

Snifa disse:


> Sempre a chover, não pára, *53 mm* acumulados
> 
> ISEP: *56.6 mm *
> 
> ...



Vá lá, não sejam egoístas, deixem um pouco aqui para o Centro-Sul! 

Ontem 1mm, hoje até ao momento, 1mm... Que miséria


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 14:45)

Começam a aparecer picos horários, correspondentes à primeira frente fria com ondulação, superiores a 10 mm.

Há muita água que vai chegar ao Douro. Felizmente os níveis estavam em baixo.


----------



## jpmartins (4 Jan 2016 às 14:47)

Boa tarde,
Vai chovendo e a temperatura levou um tombo nas últimas duas horas de 15.5ºC para 11.2ºC.

Sigo com:
19.3mm
Rajada max. 59.5 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2016 às 15:14)

vi agora na cmtv cheias na Trofa e em Agueda em directo


----------



## huguh (4 Jan 2016 às 15:20)

david 6 disse:


> vi agora na cmtv cheias na Trofa e em Agueda em directo



http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/sociedade/detalhe/inundacoes_em_agueda.html


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 15:44)

david 6 disse:


> vi agora na cmtv cheias na Trofa e em Agueda em directo









A precipitação em Arouca chegou aos 57,6 mm em 6 horas; totaliza mais de 130 mm em 24 horas, à semelhança de Luzim e P.Ferreira, mas foi mais concentrada nas últimas horas.


----------



## james (4 Jan 2016 às 15:59)

david 6 disse:


> vi agora na cmtv cheias na Trofa e em Agueda em directo




Confirmo.  Passei pela Trofa e o Rio Ave leva um enorme caudal e já galgou as margens. 

Rios Lima e Cávado também já levam caudais significativos. 

Quase todos os pequenos rios já inundam os campos. 

Também está frio, com tatual de 10 graus.  Já deve estar a nevar nos pontos mais elevados das maiores serras.


----------



## whiplash11 (4 Jan 2016 às 16:42)

O pior ja passou amigos?ou espera-se ainda muita chuva?


----------



## james (4 Jan 2016 às 16:59)

whiplash11 disse:


> O pior ja passou amigos?ou espera-se ainda muita chuva?



A  maior parte da precipitação que trazia a frente já caiu.  Agora,  na transição para o pós - frontal, já não vai chover tanto,  mas,  por outro lado, pode chover muito em pouco tempo em alguns locais.

Mas  não vai melhorar muito,  pois vai aumentar de novo a intensidade do vento e o tempo vai arrefecer bastante.


----------



## whiplash11 (4 Jan 2016 às 17:02)

E quanto ao rio Douro?tanto na régua como no Porto e em Gaia?durante esta semana pode subir?vejo que vai chover nos proximos dias,dai a minha questão


----------



## james (4 Jan 2016 às 17:06)

whiplash11 disse:


> E quanto ao rio Douro?tanto na régua como no Porto e em Gaia?durante esta semana pode subir?vejo que vai chover nos proximos dias,dai a minha questão




Acho que vai depender muito do que chover no Alto Douro Superior e na mesma espanhola ( no Alto Douro inferior e Douro Litoral está mais ou menos garantido muita chuva)  e da gestão que vai ser feita nas barragens.


----------



## manchester (4 Jan 2016 às 17:09)

Olhando na direcção do mar aqui em Matosinhos, o ceu está a ficar com abertas


----------



## huguh (4 Jan 2016 às 17:10)

whiplash11 disse:


> E quanto ao rio Douro?tanto na régua como no Porto e em Gaia?durante esta semana pode subir?vejo que vai chover nos proximos dias,dai a minha questão



Aqui na Régua ainda está num nível normal mas diz-me os muitos anos que tenho de cheias que com a chuva que ainda vai cair até à próxima segunda, com destaque para dias 8 e 11 quase de certeza que vai atingir o cais da Régua, o que é considerado normal por aqui...
A capacidade de encaixe das barragens até ainda pode ser alguma mas com esta quantidade de chuva em tão pouco tempo, rapidamente se esgota


----------



## Guedes 114 (4 Jan 2016 às 17:12)

Boa tarde,

Em relação à gestão das barragens vai depender muito de "nuestros hermanos" pois tanto Carrapatelo como Crestuma já estão a debitar à capacidade maxima.

Cumps.


----------



## whiplash11 (4 Jan 2016 às 17:18)

Entao se na Régua é tranquilo,mais tranquilo é no Porto e Gaia


----------



## AJJ (4 Jan 2016 às 17:48)

Esta chuva que atingiu o norte está a dirigir-se para o centro ou está a dissipar ?


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 17:48)

Terminou a passagem das frentes. Seguem-se linhas de instabilidade pós-frontal, cada vez mais frias.

Acumulados a chegar aos 140 mm.


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2016 às 18:06)

Depois de tantas horas a chover, eis que finalmente não chove, segue-se agora  um intervalo antes da chegada dos aguaceiros no pós frontal.   

*55.4 mm* acumulados.

Está a ficar algo frio com 10.1 ºc actuais.


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2016 às 18:22)

O intervalo não é assim tão grande, neste momento cai um aguaceiro


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2016 às 18:29)

*Mau tempo em Portugal*
Em Águeda, o caudal do rio subiu devido à chuva intensa, inundando estradas e vários pontos da cidade

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/fotos/socie...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post


----------



## qwerl (4 Jan 2016 às 18:29)

Por aqui a chuva também parou, depois de mais um dia bem molhado, que rendeu 38,1mm para já segundo a estação mais próxima.
Por aqui o rio que passa aqui perto também leva um caudal bastante significativo, por muito pouco não chegou à estrada, mas já desceu um pouco, com a ajuda da maré baixa, ainda inundou uns campos vazios mas nada de especial.
Agora a chuva deu tréguas e o céu está muito nublado, o vento é fraco quase nulo e a temperatura está nos *13,0ºC.*

Em Grijó o acumulado chegou aos 62,5mm, bastante significativo, de notar que esta estação já leva 141,3mm de acumulado neste mês, quase ou mesmo na média do mês.


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2016 às 18:35)

Chove bem, temperatura desceu para 9.9 ºc.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Jan 2016 às 18:42)

qwerl disse:


> Por aqui a chuva também parou, depois de mais um dia bem molhado, que rendeu 38,1mm para já segundo a estação mais próxima.
> Por aqui o rio que passa aqui perto também leva um caudal bastante significativo, por muito pouco não chegou à estrada, mas já desceu um pouco, com a ajuda da maré baixa, ainda inundou uns campos vazios mas nada de especial.
> Agora a chuva deu tréguas e o céu está muito nublado, o vento é fraco quase nulo e a temperatura está nos *13,0ºC.*
> 
> Em Grijó o acumulado chegou aos 62,5mm, bastante significativo, de notar que esta estação já leva 141,3mm de acumulado neste mês, quase ou mesmo na média do mês.



Esta estação fica a 5 km de Espinho e não pára de chover, casas em perigo junto ás ribeiras.


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2016 às 18:44)

huguh disse:


> Aqui na Régua ainda está num nível normal mas diz-me os muitos anos que tenho de cheias que com a chuva que ainda vai cair até à próxima segunda, com destaque para dias 8 e 11 quase de certeza que vai atingir o cais da Régua, o que é considerado normal por aqui...
> A capacidade de encaixe das barragens até ainda pode ser alguma mas com esta quantidade de chuva em tão pouco tempo, rapidamente se esgota


Ao caudal do Douro, este ano, temos que subtrair o caudal do Rio Sabor. A barragem está pronta a encher, e no dia 30 o volume acumulado na albufeira ainda nem tinha chegado aos mínimos para produção. Será preciso muita chuva.


----------



## slbgdt (4 Jan 2016 às 18:47)

AnDré disse:


> Ao caudal do Douro, este ano, temos que substituir o caudal do Rio Sabor. A barragem está pronta a encher, e no dia 30 o volume acumulado na albufeira ainda nem tinha chegado aos mínimos para produção. Será preciso muita chuva.



Já têm feito bombagem, tanto a Baixa Sabor montante como a Baixo sabor jusante. 
A ideia de as fazer sempre foi retirar caudal ao Douro no inverno. 
Embora a página da REN ainda não tenha actualizado desde dia 30 e Ainda não mostrar a cota da maior


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jan 2016 às 19:26)

Grande chuvada em Barcelos. 

Não tenho acesso ao acumulado de Braga. De tarde estava a rondar os 50 mm. Cerca de 115 mm em 24h. 

Agora vai começar a entrar o frio, e os aguaceiros mais tarde. Queria ver uma trovoada à noite mas parece que só vão aparecer lá para o fim da madrugada.


----------



## huguh (4 Jan 2016 às 19:29)

AnDré disse:


> Ao caudal do Douro, este ano, temos que substituir o caudal do Rio Sabor. A barragem está pronta a encher, e no dia 30 o volume acumulado na albufeira ainda nem tinha chegado aos mínimos para produção. Será preciso muita chuva.



até pensei que já estaria a produzir.. já tinha lido noticias de fim de 2014 que a barragem ia começar a produzir em 2015.
pelo que vi a cota máxima da de Montante é 234 e a de Jusante, 138... nos últimos dados da REN está 213 e 130, resta saber como estarão agora


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2016 às 19:51)

Boas,

Depois de horas, horas, horas e horas de chuva... finalmente umas abertas!  Valeu nunca ter sido torrencial mas antes certinha e moderada, por vezes até fraca. O ISEP acumulou uns belos 59,9 mm.

Está frescote, 11,7ºC neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2016 às 20:04)

Chuvada por aqui 

*58.2 mm*.

A temperatura está a descer, sigo com 9.5ºc .

*61.2 mm* no ISEP:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## qwerl (4 Jan 2016 às 20:43)

Aguaceiro moderado tocado a vento por aqui 
Estão *12,4ºC* neste momento. Ovar-Serrado com *39,4mm*


----------



## jonas (4 Jan 2016 às 20:50)

chove e a temperatura baixou
As inundaçoes deste ribeiro estao muito perto das casas


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Jan 2016 às 20:53)

Esta foto é a ribeira de Paramos, que fica situada no extremo sul da cidade e hoje as suas águas transbordaram. A não existência de muros nas margens da ribeira faz com que esta situação permaneça e também o auxilio do mesmo sistema de escoamento de águas pluviais provoca esta situação quando ocorre precipitação continua e prolongada aqui nas ruas da periferia do núcleo urbano.
Na minha opinião, acho que as margens da ribeira deviam ser alargadas e desassoreadas para que nos invernos chuvosos as cheias não aconteçam. Pensando na construção de barragens, ia afetar os ecossistemas florestais e ribeirinhos e também o fator do ordenamento do território não segue os parâmetros pois as construções habitacionais estão em leitos de cheia.


----------



## jonas (4 Jan 2016 às 20:55)

Rajada Hoje:
130,2 km/h at 13:30

*Almanaque*
Sol: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 07:55 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 17:14

Daylight hh:mm 9:18 (+ 1 minutes)

Moon: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  01:21 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  12:26

Waxing Crescent,  26% Iluminada

*Humidade & Barómetro*
*Na torre rajada de 130 kmh*


----------



## james (4 Jan 2016 às 23:00)

Boa noite, 

Por aqui, não chove de momento. Sem vento, tudo estranhamente calmo, tendo em conta a agitação dos últimos dias. 

Tatual: 9 graus centígrados


----------



## qwerl (4 Jan 2016 às 23:11)

Boa noite

Por aqui sem chuva mas com algum vento. A estação mais próxima acumula *40,4mm* e deve ficar por aqui.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jan 2016 às 23:14)

Boa noite.

O *acumulado* de hoje parou nos *67,6 mm*.
O total dos 2 dias é de *163,4 mm*.
A chuva parou entre meio e final da tarde. Após isso foram caindo aguaceiros fracos.
A temperatura foi baixando com o pós-frontal. O ar está bastante mais fresco do que tem sido habitual...
O vento sopra fraco de NO.

*Tactual: 8,0ºC
Hr: 87%*​


----------



## dj_teko (4 Jan 2016 às 23:22)

Rio Leça hoje.


----------



## whiplash11 (5 Jan 2016 às 00:02)

Proximos dias?Alguma coisa em especial para vir por ai?


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 00:12)

whiplash11 disse:


> Proximos dias?Alguma coisa em especial para vir por ai?



aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoadas amanhã e neve acima dos 800 metros, quarta e quinta chuva normal e algum vento, sexta de madrugada diluvio e ventania e aguaceiros com probabilidade de trovoada no sábado, claro se as previsões se mantiverem assim +ou- , o que não falta é animação esta semana


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jan 2016 às 01:28)

Aguaceiro moderado neste momento 

Atuais 9,1ºC com 82% HR e vento de WNW


----------



## james (5 Jan 2016 às 01:31)

Aqui também caiu um pequeno aguaceiro acompanhado de granizo. 

Ar muito frio, a temperatura está nos 7 graus.


----------



## james (5 Jan 2016 às 01:55)

Chove bem agora! 

E acompanhado de algum vento, muito frio, a temperatura baixou para os 6 graus!


----------



## Beric D (5 Jan 2016 às 01:59)

Vou rezar para que caia uns flocos amanhã de manhã no Sameiro eheh... fica a sensivelmente 600m de altitude...


----------



## james (5 Jan 2016 às 02:25)

Chove fortíssimo agora, acompanhado de muito vento!


----------



## GabKoost (5 Jan 2016 às 03:24)

Beric D disse:


> Vou rezar para que caia uns flocos amanhã de manhã no Sameiro eheh... fica a sensivelmente 600m de altitude...



Praticamente impossível.

Além disso o Sameiro está a 570 metros o que "apenas" é 130m abaixo da cota mínima para a região.

E não convém esquecer que o Sameiro está totalmente exposto ao mar sem nenhum obstáculo relevante. A cota real para o Sameiro teria de ser ainda mais baixa para que pudesse cair algo.


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2016 às 06:55)

Bom dia,

tempo frio com aguaceiros por vezes fortes, sigo com *9 mm* acumulados até ao momento 

8.9 ºc actuais com vento moderado e rajadas 45 Km/h de NW 

Bela massa fria e com aguaceiros a caminho:







*EDIT*: está a cair uma saraiva miudinha neste momento


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2016 às 06:58)

Que descida acentuada de temperatura, sigo com 7.5 ºc, alguma saraiva miúda no parapeito da janela 

Forte aguaceiro gelado agora


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2016 às 07:00)

E continua a descer 7.1 ºc 

*12.4 mm *acumulados


----------



## cookie (5 Jan 2016 às 08:07)

A chover torrencialmente neste momento. Ainda pensei que viesse trovoada mas para já nada.


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2016 às 08:13)

Tempo frio, foto ( telemóvel)  que fiz há minutos depois de um aguaceiro com acumulação de saraiva em algumas zonas:






7.2 ºc actuais mas com o vento parece bem mais frio


----------



## james (5 Jan 2016 às 08:14)

Bom dia, 

Noite de muita chuva, com aguaceiros que chegaram a ser torrenciais , acompanhados de granizo e rajadas! 

Está frio, Tatual de apenas 7 graus!


----------



## Veterano (5 Jan 2016 às 08:18)

Bom dia. Aguaceiros intensos, alguns de granizo, com 7,8º.


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2016 às 08:42)

Mais um aguaceiro , mais uma saraivada 

6.7 ºc actuais


----------



## karkov (5 Jan 2016 às 08:50)

Prepara-se mais uma descarga


----------



## james (5 Jan 2016 às 08:54)

Aqui também ainda está mais frio.  A temperatura desceu para os 6 graus!


----------



## james (5 Jan 2016 às 09:03)

Mais chuva forte  e granizo, pedras grandinhas! 

Tatual nos 5 graus!


----------



## cookie (5 Jan 2016 às 09:09)

E a trovoada acaba de se sentir em VC acompanhada de aguaceiros fortes e vento.


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2016 às 09:10)

Relâmpago a Oeste


----------



## cookie (5 Jan 2016 às 09:14)

Parece que foi apenas uma descarga...


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jan 2016 às 09:24)

Bom dia.

Os aguaceiros foram-se sucedendo durante a madrugada mas fracos.
Neste momento cai mais um mas também fraco.
O *acumulado* de hoje é de *5,1 mm*.
O vento sopra fraco de NNO.
Com a temperatura actual, acredito que haja neve a partir dos 900 metros de altitude apenas, e só num ou noutro aguaceiro mais forte a cota deverá descer. Para acumulação real acima dos 1000 metros...

*Tatual: 5,8ºC
Hr: 92%*​


----------



## dopedagain (5 Jan 2016 às 09:56)

Castro Laboreiro Continua a nevar


----------



## boneli (5 Jan 2016 às 10:07)

Bom dia.  A sair de Braga em direção a Montalegre.


----------



## boneli (5 Jan 2016 às 10:17)

Promeiro sleet nas cerdeirinhas.  A chover bem.


----------



## Macuser (5 Jan 2016 às 10:33)

boneli disse:


> Bom dia.  A sair de Braga em direção a Montalegre.



Vais á Caça da Neve?

Vê se colocas aí umas fotos


----------



## Guedes 114 (5 Jan 2016 às 10:39)

Chove torrencial neste momento pelo Porto, com "granito à mistura"...


----------



## boneli (5 Jan 2016 às 10:41)

Macuser disse:


> Vais á Caça da Neve?
> 
> Vê se colocas aí umas fotos


aproveitar a folga.  Em Ruivães e ja cai neve sleet.


----------



## dj_teko (5 Jan 2016 às 10:46)

Foram 3 minutos brutais de granizo


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 10:47)

boneli disse:


> aproveitar a folga.  Em Ruivães e ja cai neve sleet.



Ruivães pelo google earth está a 600m, quer dizer que a cota está abaixo dos 800m previstos


----------



## Macuser (5 Jan 2016 às 10:48)

Guedes 114 disse:


> Chove torrencial neste momento pelo Porto, com "granito à mistura"...



Boas... 

Deves querer dizer Granizo em vez de "Granito"?  É que se fosse mesmo Granito eu abria um negócio aí 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2016 às 10:51)

Forte queda de granizo pelo Porto 

6.1º c


----------



## boneli (5 Jan 2016 às 10:51)

Barragem da venda nova a nevar copiosamente com acumulação


----------



## boneli (5 Jan 2016 às 11:03)

Acumulação so mesmo a partir da aldeia da venda nova.  A partir de agoro vou postar no interior norte e centro.  A chegar a barragem do rabagao.  Está brutal.


----------



## whiplash11 (5 Jan 2016 às 11:08)

Boas amigos,onde posso ver neve perto de Gaia?


----------



## Névoa (5 Jan 2016 às 11:11)

O que caiu no Porto foi granizo ou saraiva? Eu ouvi, mas não vi, e pelo barulho pareceu-me granizo, mas recebi uma mensagem a dizer saraiva e que estava tudo branco. Granizo, pelo que entendo, é transparente, não é?


----------



## manchester (5 Jan 2016 às 11:19)

Que escuro aqui em Matosinhos, vem aí chuva da grossa...


----------



## james (5 Jan 2016 às 11:24)

Dia muito frio por aqui.

Tatual de 6 graus 

E continuam os aguaceiros com granizo.


----------



## dopedagain (5 Jan 2016 às 11:26)

whiplash11 disse:


> Boas amigos,onde posso ver neve perto de Gaia?



Ou marão ou Zona da Arouca suponho..


----------



## dj_teko (5 Jan 2016 às 11:26)

Caiu bem


----------



## dopedagain (5 Jan 2016 às 11:31)

Alto do Espinheiro / Serra de Arga  ( 825metros )  Ainda a zero! foto tirada agora mesmo desde a minha casa em  Ponte de Lima. Logo Postarei fotos desde Castro Laboreiro(1000m) onde ainda neva com acumulação


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2016 às 11:39)

Serra da Csbreira, Vieira do Minho:


----------



## james (5 Jan 2016 às 11:43)

dopedagain disse:


> Alto do Espinheiro / Serra de Arga  ( 825metros )  Ainda a zero! foto tirada agora mesmo desde a minha casa em  Ponte de Lima. Logo Postarei fotos desde Castro Laboreiro(1000m) onde ainda neva com acumulação




A Serra d' Arga, apesar da exclente altitude,  tem a desvantagem ( em relação à acumulação de neve), nestas entradas de NO, de ficar demasiado exposta à elevada humidade. 

Em contrapartida, em relação à precipitacao, é exclente, pois penso que tem valores de precipitação anual na ordem dos 2000/ 2500 mm, dos mais elevados do Minho.


----------



## Névoa (5 Jan 2016 às 11:44)

Chove muito agora, depois de uma escuridão intensa. Pensei que ia cair mais daquilo, assim eu tentava discernir o que fosse, mas até agora nada. No entanto reparei que as supostas manchas de tinta branca nos telhados vizinhos, que eu tinha observado há alguns minutos atrás, entretanto desapareceram, então deve ter sido saraiva/sleet/whatever. Estas classificações são muito confusas.


----------



## WiiSky70 (5 Jan 2016 às 11:45)

Saraiva a cair com força


----------



## james (5 Jan 2016 às 11:47)

Hoje também é um bom dia para ver como aqui no Minho, a sempre elevada HR impede a queda de neve a altitudes mais baixas com mais frequência. 

Estão temperaturas baixas ,  mas a queda de neve com acumulação deve estar apenas acima dos 900 metros.  E já tem entrado frentes frias com temperaturas de 1/2/3 graus e mesmo assim a cota não desce muito.


----------



## whiplash11 (5 Jan 2016 às 11:47)

Boa saraivada a decorrer


----------



## dopedagain (5 Jan 2016 às 11:51)

james disse:


> A Serra d' Arga, apesar da exclente altitude,  tem a desvantagem ( em relação à acumulação de neve), nestas entradas de NO, de ficar demasiado exposta à elevada humidade.
> 
> Em contrapartida, em relação à precipitacao, é exclente, pois penso que tem valores de precipitação anual na ordem dos 2000/ 2500 mm, dos mais elevados do Minho.



Exactamente! as expectativas para essa serra não são muitas normalmente, mas não era a primeira vez que apanhava uma surpresa por essas bandas


----------



## Névoa (5 Jan 2016 às 11:52)

Aqui é só chuva mesmo. O que estou a achar muita piada foi a acumulação de tanta matéria totalmente branca nos telhados, eu julguei mesmo que fosse tinta, e agora, com esta chuva intensa, já saiu tudo. Nunca vi nada assim tão branco, em termos de saraiva.


----------



## vamm (5 Jan 2016 às 11:53)

Não sei ao certo onde é, mas sei que é na vossa zona (Porto - Gaia) qualquer coisa destas.


----------



## Névoa (5 Jan 2016 às 11:57)

E agora... sol!!


----------



## whiplash11 (5 Jan 2016 às 12:00)

Previsões para a tarde de hoje?


----------



## frusko (5 Jan 2016 às 12:01)

bom dia neva em Lagoa,Fafe video para ver e ir a Fafe tv


----------



## james (5 Jan 2016 às 12:05)

Chove intensamente , pingos grossos e gélidos! 

Temperatura mantêm - se nos 6 graus.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jan 2016 às 12:10)

Aguaceiro acompanhado de saraiva
Temperartura desceu para os *6,3ºC*


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2016 às 12:18)

*Manto de neve cobre freguesias de Melgaço*

*Um manto com cerca dez centímetros de neve cobre as freguesias de Lamas de Mouro e Castro Laboreiro, em Melgaço, após o primeiro nevão deste inverno, disse fonte da Proteção Civil municipal.*

Em declarações à agência Lusa, o presidente da Câmara de Melgaço, Manoel Batista, adiantou que "a neve começou a cair cerca das 8.10 horas, em Castro Laboreiro e já chegou a Lamas de Mouro".

"Está a nevar com bastante intensidade", afirmou o autarca.

Contactado pela Lusa, o responsável pelo serviço municipal de proteção civil, Luís Matos, referiu que a situação "mais complicada se verifica em Castro Laboreiro".

No local, a coordenar as operações de limpeza, Luís Matos adiantou que naquela freguesia, "situada a mil metros de altitude, o manto de neve chega a ter seis centímetros de altura", sendo que "a circulação automóvel não está cortada, mas condicionada a veículos com tração total".

"Os veículos de transporte coletivo não podem circular de todo. Está a nevar com intensidade, e a situação tende a agravar-se", explicou o responsável.

Adiantou que "os meios estão no terreno, andam num vai e vem para manter as vias, minimamente, circuláveis".

"Temos um trator limpa neve, e outro com sal para garantir os acessos até Castro Laboreiro", disse.


----------



## dopedagain (5 Jan 2016 às 12:19)

Lamas de mouro / Melgaço ao rubro!


Foto de:
*Abel Filipe Marques*


----------



## james (5 Jan 2016 às 12:22)

A cota mais baixa do que eu pensava, pois Lamas de Mouro fica a 700 /800 metros de altitude.


----------



## dopedagain (5 Jan 2016 às 12:24)

james disse:


> A cota mais baixa do que eu pensava, pois Lamas de Mouro fica a 700 /800 metros de altitude.


se não estou em erro é 900 e mais uns trocos praticamente na mesma altitude que castro laboreiro.


----------



## cookie (5 Jan 2016 às 12:24)

dopedagain disse:


> Lamas de mouro / Melgaço ao rubro!
> Foto de:
> *Abel Filipe Marques*


Não consigo ver nenhuma foto :'(  Por vc acalmou mas vê-se muito negro à volta. Agora saiu o sol.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2016 às 12:37)

james disse:


> A cota mais baixa do que eu pensava, pois Lamas de Mouro fica a 700 /800 metros de altitude.



Olha que não...
Lamas de Mouro está a 900m de altitude.

A 700m está a Senhora da Peneda.


----------



## frusko (5 Jan 2016 às 12:47)

Aboim em  Fafe nevou e tem altitude mínima 546 e maxima 782 sendo que Aboim tem 685 e nevou


----------



## boneli (5 Jan 2016 às 12:48)

A sair Montalegre.  Parou de nevar a coisa de meia hora.  Um nevoeiro cerrado.  A ver ate onde vai a acumulacao.  Talvez 800 900 metros.  Gostava de postar fotos mas não sei como.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2016 às 12:49)

*Carros levados por deslizamento de terras na Maia*
Incidente ocorreu numa zona habitacional na sequência da chuva que caiu nos últimos dias

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/soci...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post






http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...celho=Maia&Option=Interior&content_id=4964491


----------



## actioman (5 Jan 2016 às 12:51)

Névoa disse:


> O que caiu no Porto foi granizo ou saraiva? Eu ouvi, mas não vi, e pelo barulho pareceu-me granizo, mas recebi uma mensagem a dizer saraiva e que estava tudo branco. Granizo, pelo que entendo, é transparente, não é?



A diferença entre granizo e saraiva está no tamanho das pedras de gelo, sendo que é considerado granizo quando estas têm dimensões com diâmetro inferior a 5 mm. 

Parabéns aos contemplados com o branco elemento!


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 12:54)

boneli disse:


> A sair Montalegre.  Parou de nevar a coisa de meia hora.  Um nevoeiro cerrado.  A ver ate onde vai a acumulacao.  Talvez 800 900 metros.  Gostava de postar fotos mas não sei como.



está outro aguaceiro a entrar no Gerês, a vir de NW, não fujas dai


----------



## Névoa (5 Jan 2016 às 13:03)

actioman disse:


> A diferença entre granizo e saraiva está no tamanho das pedras de gelo, sendo que é considerado granizo quando estas têm dimensões com diâmetro inferior a 5 mm.
> 
> Parabéns aos contemplados com o branco elemento!


Tem razão, vi agora isso na wiki. O que acontece é que muitas vezes as pessoas falam em saraiva para designar umas pelotas pequenas e brancas, que nunca ocorrem no calor, ao contrário do granizo, que é transparente ou translúcido, bem ao contrário do que falo, que é branco e opaco. Talvez isso possa ser chamado de grão de gelo, mas nunca ouvi esta designação na linguagem corrente. Por esta e por outras prefiro o termo sleet, mas não sei até que ponto será correto neste caso.


----------



## james (5 Jan 2016 às 13:08)

Dia muito frio!  

Tatual: 7 graus


----------



## cookie (5 Jan 2016 às 13:22)

Por vc caiu um pouco de granizo e a temperatura situa-se nos 10 graus.


----------



## dopedagain (5 Jan 2016 às 13:24)

Neva no mezio Portas do Parque nacional peneda gerês ( Arcos de Valdevez ) Cota 620 metros!


----------



## vitamos (5 Jan 2016 às 13:42)

Névoa disse:


> Tem razão, vi agora isso na wiki. O que acontece é que muitas vezes as pessoas falam em saraiva para designar umas pelotas pequenas e brancas, que nunca ocorrem no calor, ao contrário do granizo, que é transparente ou translúcido, bem ao contrário do que falo, que é branco e opaco. Talvez isso possa ser chamado de grão de gelo, mas nunca ouvi esta designação na linguagem corrente. Por esta e por outras prefiro o termo sleet, mas não sei até que ponto será correto neste caso.



Não. Sleet já implica neve misturada com chuva. Recomenda-se nestes eventos a visita a este tópico: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...-neve-sleet-graupel-granizo-saraiva-etc.4092/


----------



## Nunotex (5 Jan 2016 às 13:52)

Em Braga, quase quase a nevar... falta o quase... não sei se no Sameiro estará a cair algo...


----------



## cookie (5 Jan 2016 às 13:59)

Muito negro a este de vila do conde. O que virá por aí?


----------



## Beric D (5 Jan 2016 às 14:02)

Nunotex disse:


> Em Braga, quase quase a nevar... falta o quase... não sei se no Sameiro estará a cair algo...



Como assim??


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2016 às 14:03)

Agora, numa breve aberta, consegui ver na totalidade  a Serra da Freita e pareceu-me ter neve nos pontos mais altos, alguém da zona confirma?


----------



## jonas (5 Jan 2016 às 14:10)

Acham que pode nevar aqui?


----------



## Guedes 114 (5 Jan 2016 às 14:10)

Mais um aguaceiro com umas pedradas de "granito" pelo meio...


----------



## james (5 Jan 2016 às 14:14)

Mais um aguaceiro gélido. 

Tatual: 7 graus e máxima de hoje. É o dia mais frio deste Outono / inverno.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jan 2016 às 14:15)

Aguaceiro por aqui  muito escuro para Nordeste


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2016 às 14:15)

jonas disse:


> Acham que pode nevar aqui?



Muito pouco provável, era necessário mais frio e que a cota descesse mais


----------



## WiiSky70 (5 Jan 2016 às 14:19)

Nuvens carregadas , já choveu e parou.


----------



## james (5 Jan 2016 às 14:27)

jonas disse:


> Acham que pode nevar aqui?




Vives  a uma cota de quanto?  200 /300 m? 

Acho muito pouco provável que neve, no máximo água - neve. 

De todos os nevões a cotas < 400/ 500 m que eu já assisti ao longo da minha vida ( e foram vários)  todos tiveram um denominador  comum: após um frio gélido instalado, começou a nevar no início da manhã ( e sem que antes tivesse caído qualquer gota de chuva) ,  embora exista uma excepção,  o nevão de Janeiro de 1987 em que começou a nevar ao fim da tarde, após um dia seco e gélido. 

Atenção, estou a falar de neve mesmo, não de outros fenómenos como sleet, por exemplo, que é relativamente frequente. 


Mas, olhando para os modelos, estou com um Feeling que este inverno ainda nos vai trazer surpresas.


----------



## jamestorm (5 Jan 2016 às 14:27)

não ha mais fotos da neve pelo norte? pessoal do sul quer ver


----------



## vamm (5 Jan 2016 às 14:42)

jamestorm disse:


> não ha mais fotos da neve pelo norte? pessoal do sul quer ver



Estou totalmente de acordo! Têm-me alegrado o dia de trabalho


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Jan 2016 às 14:47)

Boas Tardes 

11,3ºC e 73% de humidade relativa.

Neste momento na surftotal aqui da praia de Espinho.
Gaivotas em terra, tempestade no mar


----------



## Macuser (5 Jan 2016 às 14:55)

boneli disse:


> A sair Montalegre.  Parou de nevar a coisa de meia hora.  Um nevoeiro cerrado.  A ver ate onde vai a acumulacao.  Talvez 800 900 metros.  Gostava de postar fotos mas não sei como.



Podias era ter avisado e levado os meteos contigo... dhaaa


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Jan 2016 às 14:56)

Bela célula em aproximação, grande negrura.


----------



## james (5 Jan 2016 às 15:04)

Mais um aguaceiro com granizo.


----------



## dopedagain (5 Jan 2016 às 15:10)

A caminho do parque nacional peneda geres tudo branquinho la em cima  foto report mais logo


----------



## dj_teko (5 Jan 2016 às 15:30)

Vento geladissimo


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jan 2016 às 15:30)

Mais uma célula a largar Saraiva.

Estão* 7,7ºC* e com vento frio de Norte.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Jan 2016 às 15:38)

saraiva sim


----------



## Beric D (5 Jan 2016 às 15:46)

No Sameiro a 570m muito frio mas apenas chuva


----------



## Topê (5 Jan 2016 às 16:05)

dopedagain disse:


> A caminho do parque nacional peneda geres tudo branquinho la em cima  foto report mais logo



Que sorte, ai está uma diferença brutal entre o Litoral Norte e a região de Lisboa e arredores, é que ao contrário de nós se quisermos ver neve temos de fazer mais de 200 kms até á Serra da Estrela, no Litoral Norte, nestes eventos podem sempre deslocar-se num curto espaço com varias opções para aproveitarem estes eventos, no interior do distrito do Porto em Baião já podem ver alguma coisa, no Marão, no Minho têm montes de opções todas muito perto é um previlégio pouco aproveitado muitas das vezes pelas populações locais. As populações do Litoral Norte se tiveram transporte proprio, só não vêm neve quase todos os anos,num raide de 50-100kms se não quiserem, se vivesse nessa região não perdoava, andava sempre atrás dela.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Jan 2016 às 16:35)

A bigorna que passou aqui por volta das 15H:




_DSC1776 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




_DSC1777 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




_DSC1779 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




_DSC1783 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




_DSC1786 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




_DSC1789 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




_DSC1791 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr


----------



## cookie (5 Jan 2016 às 16:44)

Panorama a SW


----------



## dopedagain (5 Jan 2016 às 18:19)

Muito frio na Serra do Soajo ( Parque Nacional peneda gerês ) as 15:30h o termómetro marcava -1 a cota 750 metros. ia fazer a estrada até Castro Laboreiro ( por a Nossa senhora da Peneda) mas havia muito gelo no piso e era praticamente impossivel de circular sem correntes e o denso nevoeiro previa uma volta a casa muito escura e perigosa! e ficamos por próximo da Gavieira Onde já nevava e começava a haver acumulação.

Deixo aqui um video que gravei e postei no facebook e dentro de nada posto algumas fotos com vista sobre as cotas de 1000 a 1400 metros!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Jan 2016 às 18:46)

Muito frio a cota de neve neste momento andará pelos 600/700 M


----------



## dopedagain (5 Jan 2016 às 19:52)

Deixo mais um video que postei no meu facebook e umas fotos da Serra do Soajo ( Parque Nacional peneda gerês ) as 15:30h o termómetro marcava -1 a cota 750 metros, nas cotas de 1000/1400 a acumulação era já de 10 centimetros e nevava copiosamente penso que se as temperaturas não subirem bruscamente o manto branco se aguentara mais 1 ou 2 dias.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jan 2016 às 20:16)

Snifa disse:


> Agora, numa breve aberta, consegui ver na totalidade  a Serra da Freita e pareceu-me ter neve nos pontos mais altos, alguém da zona confirma?



Encontrei estas duas fotos :


----------



## camrov8 (5 Jan 2016 às 20:46)

é bem possível que tenha nevado é pena desta vez ter sido a um dia de semana senão tinha lá ido


----------



## meteoamador (5 Jan 2016 às 21:13)

Boas

Por aqui 5.1ºC cai um aguaceiro , a cota de neve deve andar pelos 800m, é pena que as temperaturas vão subir até ao fim de semana e fazer derreter a neve que está a cair nas serras


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jan 2016 às 21:13)

Boa noite,

Finalmente um dia de inverno a sério pelo Porto e Norte! 
Frio q.b. e aguaceiros fortes foram uma constante ao longo do dia e eu enfiado num gabinete durante grande parte dele! 
Belos registos do(s) elemento(s) branco(s) por aqui! 
8,5 ºC neste momento.


----------



## camrov8 (5 Jan 2016 às 21:16)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Finalmente um dia de inverno a sério pelo Porto e Norte!
> Frio q.b. e aguaceiros fortes foram uma constante ao longo do dia e eu enfiado num gabinete durante grande parte dele!
> ...



Pois eu conheço esse sentimento


----------



## qwerl (5 Jan 2016 às 21:16)

Boa noite

Dia marcado por bastante frio e muitos aguaceiros, alguns deles de granizo. Sem dúvida um dia de inverno, com todos os ingredientes: Chuva, alguma(pouca) trovoada, frio, granizo e o elemento branco em boa parte das serras do Norte e Centro A temperatura, aliada ao vento forte, tornava a sensação térmica desconfortável. A máxima ficou à volta dos 11/12ºC. Agora estão *8,2ºC *O acumulado em Ovar é de *9,7mm *


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2016 às 21:38)

Boa noite,

o dia tem sido frio, marcado por aguaceiros frequentes, gelados e por vezes fortes, acompanhados de granizo 
De manhã visualizei um relâmpago sobre o mar 

Mínima de *5.9 ºc* e máxima de apenas *9.4 ºc*

Precipitação acumulada *24.6 mm* 

7.2 ºc actuais


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jan 2016 às 22:33)

Volta a chover neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2016 às 22:39)

Forte aguaceiro por aqui


----------



## james (5 Jan 2016 às 23:47)

Boa noite, 

Já à 24 horas que  por aqui caem aguaceiros com uma regularidade impressionante, com poucos minutos de intervalo. Aguaceiros grossos e muito frios e também muita queda de granizo. 

Tatual: 7 graus, mas a sensação térmica é  muito mais baixa.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2016 às 00:27)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia com chuva, agora diferenciada por ser em regime de aguaceiros, com frio (porque é mesmo frio!) potenciado pelo vento que, não sendo forte, aumenta a sensação térmica.
Ah salamandra que estás activa há 48h...! 
Vão caindo os aguaceiros, por vezes de granizo de grão fino.
O *acumulado* do dia 5 foi de *15,7 mm*.

** Confirmei\comparei novamente o acumulado de precipitação do pluviómetro da Oregon Scientific e do udómetro de Hellmann.
*Oregon: 81,1 mm
Hellmann: 80,9 mm

*
*Dias 5
Tmín: 3,9ºC (23.19h
Tmáx: 8,4ºC (13.51h

Tatual: 4,4ºC*
*Hr: 96%*
*Taparente: 3,0ºC*
​Boa mancha nebulosa a NO da Península Ibérica:


----------



## karkov (6 Jan 2016 às 00:59)

Arredores de Guimarães. Acabei de chegar a casa e pelo caminho no carro indicava 3°. Começa agora a chover de novo... estou numa cota de 250m... aí serras em redor...


----------



## StormRic (6 Jan 2016 às 08:03)

Bom dia

Seguem assim os acumulados do mês e dos últimos dois dias, até hoje às 7:00











Pós-frontal muito denso em aguaceiros frequentes mas acumulados horários sempre inferiores a 5 mm devido à rapidez de passagem.

*Arouca* com *201 mm* no mês, cinco dias de Janeiro bastou para mais do que duplicar o total de Dezembro.


----------



## james (6 Jan 2016 às 09:47)

Bom dia, 

Mais um dia de aguaceiros. 

Tatual: 9 graus ( Taparente mais baixa) 

Tmin:   5 graus


----------



## WiiSky70 (6 Jan 2016 às 10:23)

Chove bem neste momento


----------



## Guedes 114 (6 Jan 2016 às 10:26)

Bom dia,

Está de volta a chuva a cidade do Porto com períodos por vezes fortes.
Neste momento a estação apresenta os seguintes valores:

Tatual *9.6 ºC*
Pressão  *1017.15 hPa*
Visibilidade *9.0 quilómetros *
Nuvens  Poucas *487 m * 
 Nuvens Dispersas * 853 m * 
 Muito Nublado *1402 m * 
Sensação Térmica * 6.7 °C *
Ponto de Orvalho *9 °C *
Humidade *93%*
Chuva *2.03 mm *


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2016 às 10:27)

Bom dia, 

chove com intensidade


----------



## whiplash11 (6 Jan 2016 às 10:31)

Cai bem no Porto....Proximos dias como estamos?algo de especial?abraços


----------



## ampa62 (6 Jan 2016 às 10:42)

Bom dia, 
Até ao momento 5.3 mm acumulados no dia. Temp. 7.2ºC
Acumulados no ano (excepto dia 1 em que ainda não registava dados): 164.3 mm


----------



## StormRic (6 Jan 2016 às 10:43)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> chove com intensidade





whiplash11 disse:


> Cai bem no Porto....Proximos dias como estamos?algo de especial?abraços



Isto tem sido sempre em regime de frentes mútiplas, nesta altura entra uma frente quente dupla:







Seguindo-se um extenso sector quente e novamente uma frente fria dupla.


----------



## james (6 Jan 2016 às 11:09)

Chove torrencialmente! 

Mas que grande batega de água cai por aqui desde as 9 da manhã.


----------



## james (6 Jan 2016 às 11:53)

Como chove por aqui! 

E com granizo também e vento forte, que torna o tempo absolutamente gélido!  

Isto sim é inverno!


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2016 às 13:20)

Chove bem e contínuamente pelo Porto

Sigo com *10.8 mm* até ao momento


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2016 às 13:32)

Boa tarde.

Depois dos aguaceiros da madrugada e início da manhã, a chuva regressou.
No período inicial era moderada a forte mas passou rapidamente para fraca a moderada - o que sucede ainda.
O vento sopra moderado de SSO.
O *acumulado* ainda é tímido: *11,4 mm*.
A humidade instalada é tanta que pela 1ª vez vejo o meu sensor "colado" nos 100%. Tudo_ transpira_ água...

*Tmín: 3,2ºC (04.19h)

Tatual: 9,8ºC
Hr: 100%*​


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2016 às 13:37)

Aristocrata disse:


> Tudo_ transpira_ água...



É só humidade por todo o lado, por aqui 99 % de HR:


*11 mm* acumulados


----------



## qwerl (6 Jan 2016 às 14:23)

Boa tarde

Alguma chuva também por aqui durante toda a manhã. *7,6mm* na estação mais próxima.
Neste momento chuva fraca, por vezes moderada, e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## qwerl (6 Jan 2016 às 15:40)

Por aqui a chuva parou um pouco, o vento continua moderado a forte mas nada de extraordinário. *9,4mm* em Ovar-Serrado, céu muito nublado e muita, muita humidade, vamos ver como se vão comportar os rios nos próximos dias...


----------



## jonas (6 Jan 2016 às 15:43)

A chuva abrandou agora


----------



## jonas (6 Jan 2016 às 16:06)

E volta acompanhada de vento


----------



## 1337 (6 Jan 2016 às 16:09)

5.7mm na última hora em Ponte de Lima, mas já parou e agora duvido que volte a chover.


----------



## cookie (6 Jan 2016 às 16:24)

Pelas 8:48 caiu em VC um aguaceiro brutal. Ainda pensei que algo mais ocorresse tal não foi a violência mas nada mais se passou. O dia tem estado com vento moderado e aguaceiros quase sempre moderados. Menos frio que ontem.


----------



## jonas (6 Jan 2016 às 16:35)

E para outra vez


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2016 às 16:45)

Boa tarde.

Por cá a chuva moderada continua, puxada a vento moderado.
Dia puramente invernal, com a tal de "humidade" a entranhar- se em tudo. 
O acumulado está agora nos 21 mm.


----------



## martinus (6 Jan 2016 às 18:11)

Em Braga desde que acordei que chove continuamente como se não houvesse amanhã. Moderada, nem trava nem acelera, às vezes acompanhada de vento moderado a forte. No site do IPMA diz que a estação de Braga/Merelim marcava 0,3mm às 17.00h. Eu não percebo muito de penicos recolhedores de chuva, mas imagino que isso seja o equivalente a uns chuvisquitos. Pois deve ser com valores desses que depois fazem as estatísticas das "normais" climáticas e que Braga aparece com menos chuva do que qualquer cidade ou aldeia do Minho. Por mim podem todos ganhar a taça de ouro e o penico de esmalte, não se lembrem é de aparecer cá sem galochas.


----------



## james (6 Jan 2016 às 18:18)

O pá,  fica lá com o penico e com a água que quiseres na tua horta.

Lamentos  da vida não são aqui, são no seguimento meteorológico livre ou então há quem vá à Igreja confessar - se.


----------



## martinus (6 Jan 2016 às 18:28)

Bem, 0,3mm é só de uma hora. O valor do dia está em 12,8mm o que é mais realista... Mesmo assim Ponte de Lima tem quase o dobro, 21,8mm...


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2016 às 18:41)

Chove com intensidade, sigo com *17.2 mm* acumulados 

13.0 ºc actuais e 98 % HR, vento SW 26 Km/h

*17.0 mm* no ISEP:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## qwerl (6 Jan 2016 às 18:52)

Boa noite

Por aqui a tarde foi marcada por períodos de chuva fraca a moderada e vento moderado a forte. Acumulados *13,7mm* em Ovar-Serrado, *14,7mm* em Grijó
Bastante húmido e até algo abafado, em grande contraste com o dia de ontem, agora estão *15,3ºC *quando ontem à mesma hora a temperatura andava à volta dos 8ºC
Neste momento chuva fraca e vento moderado.


----------



## qwerl (6 Jan 2016 às 20:11)

Bela chuvada que passou por aqui há bocado, pôs tudo a escorrer água 
*14,7mm *acumulados.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2016 às 23:21)

Boa noite.

Os aguaceiros\chuva permitiram um *acumulado* de *32,5 mm*.
O vento ainda soprou moderado a forte ao início da tarde.
Neste momento temos céu muito nublados, com algumas abertas e o vento a soprar moderado de SO\SSO.
A *Tmáx* é a* temperatura actual*: *13,4ºC*. A *Hrelativa* continua alta: *96%*.


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jan 2016 às 23:33)

Deu-se agora uma rajada ui ui, grande ventania!


Acumulados *22,6 mm* até às 22H.


----------



## bmelo (6 Jan 2016 às 23:49)

martinus disse:


> Em Braga desde que acordei que chove continuamente como se não houvesse amanhã. Moderada, nem trava nem acelera, às vezes acompanhada de vento moderado a forte. No site do IPMA diz que a estação de Braga/Merelim marcava 0,3mm às 17.00h. Eu não percebo muito de penicos recolhedores de chuva, mas imagino que isso seja o equivalente a uns chuvisquitos. Pois deve ser com valores desses que depois fazem as estatísticas das "normais" climáticas e que Braga aparece com menos chuva do que qualquer cidade ou aldeia do Minho. Por mim podem todos ganhar a taça de ouro e o penico de esmalte, não se lembrem é de aparecer cá sem galochas.



Epá, até tirei a mão do bolso (está frio ) para entrar na minha conta aqui do fórum, só para dar like neste teu comentário !!!
O que eu me ri com esse comentário !


----------



## james (6 Jan 2016 às 23:49)

Boa noite, 

Após um dia de muita chuva, neste momento há uma pausa. 

No entanto, nota - se que o céu está muito carregado, as nuvens percorrem o céu furiosamente e o vento sopra como louco ( aqui no Minho diz - se que está a puxar chuva) . 

Não há dúvida, vem muita chuva a  caminho novamente.


----------



## PauloSR (7 Jan 2016 às 01:12)

Boa noite a todos!

Depois de uma viagem com inicio por volta das 19h15, entre Braga e a cidade do Porto, em que fui sempre acompanhado por chuva moderada, de momento as rajadas são rainhas da noite. Muito vento pela cidade invicta...


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jan 2016 às 01:38)

Boas,

A noite por aqui segue ventosa com rajadas, máxima de *64,4km/h*

Céu nublado com *13,5ºC* , *97% *de humidade e vento de WSW a *31km/h*

Ontem o acumulado ficou-se pelos *10,2mm*


----------



## james (7 Jan 2016 às 01:41)

Que grande ventania vai por aqui!  

Até assobia!


----------



## Macuser (7 Jan 2016 às 03:48)

Boas Amigos...

Pequenos Aguaceiros, mas umas rajadas de Vento que não sei se estavam previstas...

Deu aqui umas boas e valentes como não via á muito.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Jan 2016 às 03:52)

Pensei que o IPMA tinha pelo menos aviso amarelo para o vento. Houve agora uma rajada tão forte que pensei que ia tudo pelo ar. Porém, são algo espaçadas no tempo.


O facto de ter vários fios de alta tensão aqui em cima também ajuda o cenário a tornar-se mais dramático. Fazem um assobio grave mesmo assustador.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Jan 2016 às 04:19)

Rajadas incríveis há pouco! 


Estava a gravar e o telemóvel quase me voou da mão. IPMA desvalorizou isto. Já coloco um vídeo.


De momento não chove.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Jan 2016 às 05:43)

Por aqui merecia no mínimo dos mínimos amarelo, a fugir para laranja. Estas rajadas são capazes de fazer vários estragos. Há pouco fui lá fora e ouvi um som estranho e alto, provavelmente alguma chapa que foi solta. Agora acalmou um pouco, e parece que está a rodar para oeste. Vai chovendo fraco também.

Vídeo que fiz há cerca de meia hora. Nem o editei. A partir do 1:30 ouve-se uma potente rajada a chegar. A partir dos 3:40 várias rajadas quase me levavam o telemóvel. Outra bela rajada aos 5:10.

(cuidado com os ouvidos aos 4:30 )


----------



## Vince (7 Jan 2016 às 07:58)

Acordei várias vezes durante a noite com o vento, o que nem é habitual.
Dia chato para andar na rua. Morticínio de guarda-chuvas.


----------



## Macuser (7 Jan 2016 às 09:49)

Bom Dia...

Estes são os dados que actualmente se registam por estas bandas...

Fonte: eustorm.com





Captura de ecrã 2016-01-7, às 09.41.17 by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr




Captura de ecrã 2016-01-7, às 09.41.50 by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr




Captura de ecrã 2016-01-7, às 09.42.30 by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr




Captura de ecrã 2016-01-7, às 09.42.52 by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr


----------



## ampa62 (7 Jan 2016 às 14:03)

Por aqui por Covas com 24mm acumulados no dia.


----------



## Macuser (7 Jan 2016 às 19:20)

Olá Amigos.

Partilho estas previsões da EUStorm, que não se têm enganado nada...
Até as 08AM e a partir da meia Noite é sempre a acelerar, mas ao chegar a este cenário... o que é que analisam dos gráficos?





Captura de ecrã 2016-01-7, às 19.16.01 by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr




Captura de ecrã 2016-01-7, às 19.16.23 by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr





Captura de ecrã 2016-01-7, às 19.16.42 by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr





Captura de ecrã 2016-01-7, às 19.16.50 by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr

Obrigado a todos...


----------



## ampa62 (7 Jan 2016 às 19:23)

Sigo com 28.4 mm. Para a região de Cerveira pelo meteograma somei 184 mm para sexta sábado e domingo. Daqui a umas horas vou começar a somar para comparar. Ainda não descubri porque a pressão na App dá um valor correcto e no Wunderground não.


----------



## Bracaro (7 Jan 2016 às 19:58)

E desde que entrou o novo ano ainda não vimos a cor do sol aqui em Braga. Hoje foi mais do mesmo: muita chuva e vento, a temperatura é que subiu um pouco relativamente aos últimos dias.
Ainda há quem goste de vender Portugal como um país de clima ameno todo o ano; bastava passarem alguns meses aqui pelo noroeste para verem o clima ameno e solarengo...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (7 Jan 2016 às 20:08)

Chove torrencialmente! 
Acompanhada de vento


----------



## james (7 Jan 2016 às 20:11)

Muita chuva por aqui também e acompanhada de muito vento!


----------



## ampa62 (7 Jan 2016 às 20:35)

Praticamente numa hora de 28.4 para 42.2 mm acumulados. Quase 14 mm/hora


----------



## qwerl (7 Jan 2016 às 20:38)

Por aqui foi um dia de céu muito nublado, ameno, aguaceiros fracos a moderados e vento moderado a forte. 2mm de acumulado em Ovar-Serrado. Que miséria, estava à espera de mais 
Neste momento o cenário é semelhante. Espero que amanhã isto anime. Pelo menos os rios já vão com caudal de inverno


----------



## JoaoCodeco (7 Jan 2016 às 21:24)

Vento moderado (com rajadas jeitosas)! 
Espera-se muita chuva para esta madrugada


----------



## JoaoCodeco (7 Jan 2016 às 22:19)

Chove torrencialmente


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2016 às 22:28)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Chove torrencialmente


Sim, é bem visivel no radar!


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jan 2016 às 23:00)

Boas,

Por aqui vento moderado a forte sopra a *37,5km/h* de *SSW *com rajadas de* 65km/h* agora mesmo.
Acumulado de hoje:* 2,2mm 
*
Muita Humidade e pouco variação de temperatura. Neste momento estão *14ºC* com* 96%* de Humidade. Pressão a descer* 1011,2hPa 
*


----------



## cookie (7 Jan 2016 às 23:04)

Por vc dia com vento moderado a forte bem como aguaceiros por vezes fortes. Dia desagradável para andar na rua. Apanhei uma molha em 5 minutos...


----------



## isioux (7 Jan 2016 às 23:19)

Aqui fica um registo do Rio Homem hoje perto da Portela do Homem. Muita água na serra e muitas derrocadas na zona do Gerês.


----------



## ampa62 (7 Jan 2016 às 23:46)

Bastante vento e 52.6 mm acumulados no dia.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Jan 2016 às 00:07)

ampa62 disse:


> Bastante vento e 52.6 mm acumulados no dia.


Tens pluviômetro? Ou segues alguma estação espanhola?


----------



## ampa62 (8 Jan 2016 às 00:16)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Tens pluviômetro? Ou segues alguma estação espanhola?


Tenho um pluviometro da Oregon instalado numa cobertura plana.


----------



## james (8 Jan 2016 às 00:36)

Muita chuva puxada a vento, infiltra -se por todos os cantos!


----------



## GabKoost (8 Jan 2016 às 02:47)

As barragens do Cávado e Ave estão de comportas abertas desde essa tarde tentando dar espaço para a água que deverá cair mais logo e, especialmente, no Domingo.

Contudo, se a previsão de Domingo ocorrer, não há forma de evitar um episódio de cheia potencialmente tão prejudicial como o de 2013.

O Rio Ave hoje à noite estava já acima do seu leito normal. Se vier chuva persistente durante largas horas, temos festa garantida.


----------



## huguh (8 Jan 2016 às 03:09)

Já tinha colocado esta foto no tópico dos rios e albufeiras mas deixo aqui também!
Barragem da Caniçada ontem (quinta feira) de tarde


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Jan 2016 às 04:28)

GabKoost disse:


> As barragens do Cávado e Ave estão de comportas abertas desde essa tarde tentando dar espaço para a água que deverá cair mais logo e, especialmente, no Domingo.
> 
> Contudo, se a previsão de Domingo ocorrer, não há forma de evitar um episódio de cheia potencialmente tão prejudicial como o de 2013.
> 
> O Rio Ave hoje à noite estava já acima do seu leito normal. Se vier chuva persistente durante largas horas, temos festa garantida.



Acho que dificilmente não haverão problemas. Para além da chuva que vai cair hoje, a do fim de semana é no mínimo preocupante, vão ser pelo menos umas 40 horas de forte chuva. A isso junta-se o vento...

O mal menor é o timing, de domingo para segunda. Se calha de ser à hora de ponta de segunda-feira seria o caos total.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 05:26)

Acumulados devem ser extraordinários no Gerês, pois Cabril, que não é, de forma alguma, das estações com valores de precipitação mais elevados na região, já soma *274 mm* este mês (sete dias e 4 horas).

Até às 3:00 de hoje, este novo evento (iniciado com a dupla frente quente que chegou dia 6 às 9:00) acumula os seguintes valores. É sobretudo a falta de uma interrupção longa na queda de precipitação que torna preocupante o que se prevê para o fim de semana. Os escoamentos ainda não terminados serão cavalgados pelas intensidades maiores, que encontrarão os espaços de acumulação temporária já preenchidos.






E o mês:





Lamas de Mouro terá um acumulado real semelhante ao de Cabril, nas falhas de registo ter-se-á perdido cerca de 40 mm.


----------



## james (8 Jan 2016 às 07:33)

Bom dia, 

Chove torrencialmente por aqui!


----------



## ampa62 (8 Jan 2016 às 07:41)

Tive a curiosidade de ver os totais acumulados do mês na Galiza. Dados meteogalicia: Pereira em Pontevedra com 331.4 mm.


----------



## ampa62 (8 Jan 2016 às 08:14)

Ha pouco mais de meia hora o pluviometro não passava dos 13mm acumulados. Saltou para uns actuais 27.4 mm!


----------



## Veterano (8 Jan 2016 às 08:24)

Bom dia. Chuviscos, vento moderado de sudoeste e 15,2º.


----------



## james (8 Jan 2016 às 08:36)

Chove a " cântaros " por aqui,  a estrada à minha porta parece um rio. 

Tive que ir à rua e , num espaço de 5 minutos, fiquei todo encharcado.  Nem o guarda - chuva me valeu. 

Tenho curiosidade em ver como vão os rios aqui à volta.  Já ontem, o Lima e o Neiva iam com grande caudal.  Vamos ver como estarão com o que tem chovido hoje.


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2016 às 08:45)

Bom dia, 

muita chuva pelo Porto neste momento


----------



## james (8 Jan 2016 às 08:59)

Mas que dilúvio cai por aqui, incrível!  

Edit: ainda aumenta  mais de intensidade. A visibilidade é praticamente nula,  parece que o céu está a desabar. 

As Estradas estão quase intransitaveis aqui na zona.


----------



## darque_viana (8 Jan 2016 às 09:12)

Muita muita chuva por aqui, há autênticos rios a descer pelo monte e as estradas estão a ficar complicadas.
Já vi garagens em que é raro haver problemas, com água dentro; a água é tanta que acabou por ir lá parar também.
Prevê-se um dia e fim de semana muito complicado por estas zonas!


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2016 às 09:26)

Perante esta situação e dos próximos dias, o aviso amarelo parece-me desadequado aqui para o Noroeste, mas pode ser que actualizem em breve, os riscos de cheias são muio elevados


----------



## dopedagain (8 Jan 2016 às 09:33)

Chuva intensa em ponte da barca, vento mais moderado neste momento, depois de uma noite com rajadas fortes e persistentes.


----------



## manchester (8 Jan 2016 às 09:54)

Diluvio em Matosinhos 
Podem comprovar nas webcams da Praia de Matosinhos, tempo escuro e visibilidade muito reduzida


----------



## Veterano (8 Jan 2016 às 09:54)

Mas que carga de água por Matosinhos...


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2016 às 10:03)

Que temporal


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2016 às 10:07)

ultima hora acumulados superios a 10mm (IPMA):

Viana do Castelo, Chafé: *27.4mm!!!*
Viana do Castelo, Cidade: *13mm*
Monção, Valinha: *15.5mm*
Lamas de Mouro, P. Ribeiro: *11mm*


----------



## WiiSky70 (8 Jan 2016 às 10:10)

A chover com alguma intensidade por aqui


----------



## Cadito (8 Jan 2016 às 10:12)

Mas que grande chuvada!!!


----------



## Cadito (8 Jan 2016 às 10:20)

Ora aqui está um pequeno vídeo do dilúvio que aconteceu há pouco:


----------



## GabKoost (8 Jan 2016 às 10:30)

Finalmente a chuva mais forte que estava quase remetida ao Litoral chega Às terras mais interiors do NO.

Há cerca de 20 minutos que chove forte.


----------



## Macuser (8 Jan 2016 às 10:53)

cstools.net disse:


> IPMA lançou agora em cima da hora alerta laranja para chuva a partir das 10:00h para Viana, Braga e Porto.
> 
> Conseguem ver as imagens?
> 
> ...


----------



## whiplash11 (8 Jan 2016 às 11:05)

Boas amigos,como está a bacia do douro?normal?pode ocorrer problemas até domingo ou segunda?


----------



## ampa62 (8 Jan 2016 às 11:21)

Aqui por Covas 40 mm acumulados até ao momento. O vento acalmou.


----------



## whiplash11 (8 Jan 2016 às 11:22)

Por aqui o vento acalmou,chuva fraca por vezes moderada....


----------



## cookie (8 Jan 2016 às 11:37)

Em vc dia com vento moderado a forte e aguaceiris moderados. De manhã o marido e as cadelas levaram uma valente molha! De momento não chove.


----------



## Spak (8 Jan 2016 às 11:40)

cstools.net disse:


> IPMA lançou agora em cima da hora alerta laranja para chuva a partir das 10:00h para Viana, Braga e Porto.



Não dá para ver as imagens.

Também achei o aviso assim um bocado em cima da hora, a frente mostrou-se mais intensa do que o esperado?


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jan 2016 às 11:52)

Bom dia.

Ao final da madrugada a chuva regressou, fraca.
Agora pela manhã, cerca das 10.30h, choveu copiosamente durante 10 a 15 minutos, com períodos de chuva muito intensa - 12,7 mm registados nessa hora.

A "culpa" foi desta linha de células embebida na frente que afecta a península:







O *acumulado* de hoje está agora nos *22,1 mm*, no momento em que a chuva é moderada e o vento sopra moderado de SSO.
O* acumulado desde o dia 1* vai em *271,5 mm*.


----------



## Leiga (8 Jan 2016 às 11:57)

Sim, consigo ver... 



cstools.net disse:


> IPMA lançou agora em cima da hora alerta laranja para chuva a partir das 10:00h para Viana, Braga e Porto.
> 
> Conseguem ver as imagens?


----------



## criz0r (8 Jan 2016 às 11:59)

Estive agora a ver o Sat24 e se realmente aquela mancha nebulosa que me parece estar a deslocar-se ligeiramente mais a sul não perder um pouco da sua força o Litoral Norte e Centro vão ter um cenário de precipitação preocupante para os solos já saturados.


----------



## james (8 Jan 2016 às 12:29)

Passámos agora a regime de aguaceiros. 

Muita água por toda a parte,  escorre por todo o lado, para sair de casa quase só de galochas. 

Solos já saturados,  resultado da chuva que tem caído incessantemente nas últimas semanas. 

À pouco, à ida para o trabalho,  aproveitei para ver um pouco como está a região e verifiquei que todos os pequenos rios estão a transbordar,  muita água pelos campos e algumas pequenas derrocadas.  Em relação aos maiores rios, o Neiva está a transbordar ( grande caudal,  ameaça algumas pequenas povoações)  e Lima e Cávado no limite dos limites.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 12:46)

cstools.net disse:


> Conseguem ver as imagens?



Não consigo.


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2016 às 13:10)

Boas,

*21 mm* acumulados por aqui com chuva forte/muito forte durante a manhã, de momento não chove, 12.8 ºc actuais.

Janeiro segue com *215,8 mm *acumulados aé ao momento


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 13:12)

*303 mm* em Cabril este mês (*7 dias e meio*)!

Felizmente a frente passou depressa, acumulados hoje "apenas" cerca de 40 mm.






Edição: quadro corrrigido em VC (erro de transcrição meu).


----------



## cookie (8 Jan 2016 às 13:17)

StormRic disse:


> Não consigo.


Também não...
Fotos tiradas ha pouco
Oeste




Sul




Norte


----------



## Guedes 114 (8 Jan 2016 às 14:45)

Mais um aguaceiro pelo Porto. Para já muita acalmia contrariando um pouco todas as previsões...


----------



## guimeixen (8 Jan 2016 às 14:52)

Estou em Barcelos, chove torrencialmente!!!


----------



## ampa62 (8 Jan 2016 às 15:05)




----------



## ampa62 (8 Jan 2016 às 15:08)

Ainda não me habituei a carregar imagens para o fórum...
Já consigo ter os valores online só que a pressão aqui marca 986 mb que está errado e na minha APP da Wunderground 1006.1...
No total não está incluído o dia 1 em que andei a instalar o sistema e parte do dia 2.


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2016 às 16:13)

Chove imenso, e está escuro, parece que já são 17:30


----------



## GabKoost (8 Jan 2016 às 16:18)

O litoral esteve hoje muito mais sujeito à  precipitação do que o interior. Por cá momentos de chuva fraca e moderada por entre largos interregno. 

O Rio Ave está assim:


----------



## jonas (8 Jan 2016 às 16:31)

Vem ai chuva!
Nuvem muito escura


----------



## ampa62 (8 Jan 2016 às 17:35)

cstools.net disse:


> O Rio Coura está assim
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Belas imagens. Eis o motivo porque ajudou a ficar assim:

*Precipitation rate* *Total
8:05 AM* *10.7 mm* *24.4 mm
8:11 AM* *13.7 mm* *27.4 mm
8:18 AM* *16 mm* *29.7 mm
8:25 AM* *19 mm* *32.8 mm
8:31 AM* *20.1 mm* *33.8 mm
8:37 AM* *20.1 mm* *33.8 mm
8:44 AM* *21.1 mm* *34.8 mm
8:50 AM* *20.1 mm* *34.8 mm
8:57 AM* *17.8 mm* *35.8 mm
9:03 AM* *13.7 mm* *35.8 mm
9:10 AM* *9.4 mm* *36.8 mm
9:17 AM* *9.7 mm* *38.1 mm*


----------



## qwerl (8 Jan 2016 às 17:59)

Boas

Mais um dia de muita chuva e vento. 22,1mm acumulados em Grijó, 12mm em Ovar(cidade). Penso que por aqui choveu muito mais, pois houve 2 períodos, um entre as 8h30 e as 9h30 e outro entre as 15h e as 15h20 que choveu muito. O rio que passa aquji por casa já vai quase no máximo, a água já bate debaixo da ponte. Duvido que o rio vá aguentar com a pressão dos próximos dias.
Por agora chuvisco e vento fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jan 2016 às 18:27)

Boa noite.

Por cá temos o céu muito nublado e o vento a soprar entre o fraco a moderado, com rajadas, de SSO em regra.
O *acumulado* do dia está nos *26,4 mm*.
Pela tarde tivemos períodos de chuva fraca\aguaceiros fracos.

*Tmín=Tatual: 10,8ºC
Tmáx: 14,0ºC (00.00h)

Hr: 95%*​


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 18:53)

cstools.net disse:


> O Rio Coura está assim



 Isso não parece normal! Se não baixar até domingo vai ser mesmo  preocupante.


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2016 às 19:01)

*28.2 mm* acumulados por aqui, não chove de momento, 11.0 ºc actuais.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 19:11)

Actualização dos acumulados de hoje e do mês (coluna da esquerda refere-se às últimas 57 horas.


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2016 às 19:18)

StormRic disse:


> Actualização dos acumulados de hoje e do mês (coluna da esquerda refere-se às últimas 57 horas.



É bem possível, com a precipitação que está prevista para amanhã e domingo, algumas zonas do Gerês ( Cabril por exemplo) ficarem com totais mensais de 400 mm ou mais 

Pena não existirem estações na Portela do Homem, em São Bento da Porta Aberta, Vila do Gerês, Fafião e tantos outros locais do Parque Nacional da Peneda/Gerês que, certamente, teriam acumulados bem expressivos

A zona mais chuvosa de Portugal devia estar coberta de estações meteorológicas em locais estratégicos


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jan 2016 às 20:20)

Boa noite,

Dia muito cinzento e chuvoso aqui pelo Porto atlântico, especialmente durante a manhã. Perto das 15h00 caiu um aguaceiro fortíssimo, daqueles que literalmente se vêem a chegar; estava no carro e foi uma animação!  O acumulado por estas bandas vai nos 15,24 mm. Estão 11,8ºC.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Jan 2016 às 20:35)

Boa noite,

madrugada e manhã chuvosas por aqui. O acumulado segue nos *30,3 mm*,* 227,8 mm* no total mensal como colocou o StormRic em cima. 


Por agora vive-se um momento de calma meteorológica. Venha a chuva do fim de semana e preparem os barcos.


----------



## dopedagain (8 Jan 2016 às 21:45)

Rio Lima em Ponte de Lima, no seu Limite!


----------



## huguh (8 Jan 2016 às 21:54)

dopedagain disse:


> Rio Lima em Ponte de Lima, no seu Limite!



Belas imagens!


----------



## karkov (8 Jan 2016 às 21:57)

dopedagain disse:


> Rio Lima em Ponte de Lima, no seu Limite!



Renault Kangoo... o anfíbio


----------



## dopedagain (8 Jan 2016 às 22:01)

karkov disse:


> Renault Kangoo... o anfíbio



 Novo modelo!


----------



## karkov (8 Jan 2016 às 22:03)

dopedagain disse:


> Novo modelo!



Acabaram de me informar que afinal era uma Mercedes Citan...


----------



## james (8 Jan 2016 às 22:06)

karkov disse:


> Acabaram de me informar que afinal era uma Mercedes Citan...




Vou arranjar um desses, dá jeito para o inverno aqui no Minho.


----------



## cookie (9 Jan 2016 às 00:14)

Não chove desde as 17:00. De momento cwu estrelado. O vento também amainou consideravelmente.


----------



## whiplash11 (9 Jan 2016 às 00:17)

Passei a pouco pelo Douro no Porto e estava com caudal diria de verão,muito baixo...O que podemos esperar para as proximas horas e o dia de sabado amigos?bom fim de semana a todos


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2016 às 00:34)

whiplash11 disse:


> Passei a pouco pelo Douro no Porto e estava com caudal diria de verão,muito baixo...O que podemos esperar para as proximas horas e o dia de sabado amigos?bom fim de semana a todos



Estava maré vazia.


----------



## james (9 Jan 2016 às 01:04)

Por aqui, o céu ficou pouco nublado e ficou uma noite bem fria ( não contava com tanto frio esta noite)  e com algum nevoeiro a formar - se.  Está uma noite cristalina,  boa para ver as estrelas. 

Tatual: 6 graus


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2016 às 02:00)

Mais fotos de Ponte de Lima:


























https://www.facebook.com/jose.c.vie...0208854304141441.1073742345.1429363727&type=3


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2016 às 02:34)

Boa noite.

Belas imagens nos trazem. 

Por cá a noite segue com céu muito nublado e com alguns chuviscos isolados.
Na zona de Penafiel e Lousada o céu encontrava-se pouco nublado há cerca de 1\2 hora. Há pequenos bancos de nevoeiro no vales dos rios, nomeadamente do Rio Sousa e do Mesio.
Madrugada fresca nesta altura.

*Tmín: 4,6ºC (01.33h)

Tatual: 5,3ºC
Hr: 97%*​


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2016 às 08:33)

Impressionante como chove por aqui!


----------



## guimeixen (9 Jan 2016 às 08:54)

Trovoada!!!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2016 às 08:54)

Trovão!


----------



## karkov (9 Jan 2016 às 08:55)

Trovão aqui tb


----------



## jonas (9 Jan 2016 às 08:55)

por aqui ainda nada


----------



## guimeixen (9 Jan 2016 às 08:55)

Mais um!!


----------



## jonas (9 Jan 2016 às 08:56)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Mais fotos de Ponte de Lima:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


boas fotos


----------



## Teles (9 Jan 2016 às 09:07)




----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2016 às 09:09)

Chove novamente com intensidade!


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2016 às 09:16)

Torrencial!


----------



## guimeixen (9 Jan 2016 às 09:16)

Chove bastante!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (9 Jan 2016 às 09:18)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Impressionante como chove por aqui!



Bom dia,

Esta manhã começa bem animada. Chuva pontualmente moderada mas grande destaque para o regresso de atividade elétrica nestas bandas. Fui apanhado de surpresa com um enorme trovão que alguns colegas já aqui relataram.

Bom fim de semana e como dizes e bem "preparem os barcos".


----------



## jonas (9 Jan 2016 às 09:24)

Chove bem por aqui.


----------



## jonas (9 Jan 2016 às 09:42)

meu deus o que chove!


----------



## Teles (9 Jan 2016 às 09:46)




----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2016 às 10:13)

Violenta chuvada pelo Porto


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2016 às 10:23)

Célula potente!


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2016 às 10:34)

Snifa disse:


> Pena não existirem estações na Portela do Homem, em São Bento da Porta Aberta, Vila do Gerês, Fafião e tantos outros locais do Parque Nacional da Peneda/Gerês que, certamente, teriam acumulados bem expressivos
> 
> A zona mais chuvosa de Portugal devia estar coberta de estações meteorológicas em locais estratégicos



A rede udométrica desta região foi criada com o objectivo principal de conhecer os valores e regime de precipitação para o planeamento hidroeléctrico aquando da construção das primeiras barragens. Depois de os estudos feitos, a manutenção da rede seria muito onerosa, e, com o objectivo cumprido, foi desactivada.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2016 às 10:36)

Agora para a região de Aveiro:


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2016 às 10:37)

Um pequeno video que fiz ( telemóvel) de parte dessa chuvada, tinha ido levar o carro à oficina de pneus ( está na altura de comprar "sapatos" novos) 

Pouco depois a água entrava mesmo pela oficina.

Sigo com *8.8 mm* acumulados, a maioria nesta forte chuvada de há pouco


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Jan 2016 às 10:40)

Agora na descarga do cumulus, detectou temperatura minima deste  ano no dia 7 de 0,8C


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2016 às 10:55)

Estas células activam-se mais assim que tocam terra:


----------



## ampa62 (9 Jan 2016 às 10:57)

StormRic disse:


> A rede udométrica desta região foi criada com o objectivo principal de conhecer os valores e regime de precipitação para o planeamento hidroeléctrico aquando da construção das primeiras barragens. Depois de os estudos feitos, a manutenção da rede seria muito onerosa, e, com o objectivo cumprido, foi desactivada.



Soluções:

1 - Fazermos uma petição ao IPMA;

2 - Encontrarmos um entusiasta na zona;

3 - ou um parque de campismo ou algo do género que colabore connosco com local e ou estação;

4 - Crowdfunding e faça(m) você(s) mesmo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2016 às 11:20)

Acabo de ouvir um trovão.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2016 às 11:28)

Célula a passar em Viana a rugir bem. Já ouvi três roncos.


----------



## dopedagain (9 Jan 2016 às 11:30)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Célula a passar em Viana a rugir bem. Já ouvi três roncos.


Correcto! já se nota aqui em Ponte de Lima! Vento e chuva forte aliados a trovoada.... ou seja: inferno!


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2016 às 11:41)

Mais a norte esteve a bombar:






Ouvi quatro trovões no total.


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Jan 2016 às 11:52)

Por cá os trovões foram fortes


----------



## james (9 Jan 2016 às 11:55)

Bom dia, 

Dia de aguaceiros fortes! 

Um bom fim de semana.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2016 às 12:03)

Isto hoje é só vê-las desfilar. 


Mais células a dirigirem-se para Viana do Castelo.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jan 2016 às 12:11)

Então e umas imagens? Nada?


----------



## Teles (9 Jan 2016 às 12:12)

E  não há ninguém para os lados de Viana do Castelo que tenho uma maquina ou um telemovel que tire umas fotos????
Se calhar até têm mas a preguiça .... ehehhee


----------



## jonas (9 Jan 2016 às 12:15)

começa a chover de novo
Com essa chuvada para os lados de viana o rio lima deve estar...!


----------



## whiplash11 (9 Jan 2016 às 12:17)

O que podemos esperar nas proximas horas?Na regua o Douro está normal?


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jan 2016 às 12:21)

Cenário interessante! Bom para inundações...


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2016 às 12:22)

Fortíssima chuvada por aqui


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2016 às 12:24)

ecobcg disse:


> Então e umas imagens? Nada?



Tenho um vídeo para fazer um time-lapse, em que se ouvem os trovões da célula que passou a NO, mas nada de especial. Tenho tudo preparado para o que a tarde reservar.


----------



## boneli (9 Jan 2016 às 12:28)

Bom dia.

Chove bem aqui por Braga.

Para já o Rio Este tem aguentado bem.


----------



## huguh (9 Jan 2016 às 12:35)

whiplash11 disse:


> O que podemos esperar nas proximas horas?Na regua o Douro está normal?



sim, tudo normal por aqui, Douro no seu leito normal


----------



## dopedagain (9 Jan 2016 às 12:36)

Teles disse:


> E  não há ninguém para os lados de Viana do Castelo que tenho uma maquina ou um telemovel que tire umas fotos????
> Se calhar até têm mas a preguiça .... ehehhee



Eu posso tirar,  estou em Ponte de lima.


----------



## jonas (9 Jan 2016 às 12:51)

Ipma lança aviso laranja desde hoje as 18h


----------



## Teles (9 Jan 2016 às 12:54)

dopedagain
 A questão aqui  não é bem de se ver só fotos , é essencialmente de ficarmos com registos fotografados alem dos escritos , se reparar temos muitos relatos escritos  do passado e poucas fotos ,daqui a uns anos todos estes relatos serão uma preciosidade não só para a meteorologia como também da nossa historia!


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2016 às 13:17)

Grande ventania neste momento. 


Até agora passou tudo ao lado. Veremos como corre a tarde.


Tenho um vídeo a carregar, daqui a pouco coloco-o.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2016 às 13:18)

Às 13h13...





Blitzortung.org


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2016 às 13:28)

seus preguiçosos


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2016 às 13:51)

Spoiler: Ranking dos acumulados do mês, até às 12h


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2016 às 13:51)

Grande temporal


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Jan 2016 às 13:55)

Vou agora para o telhado ver se fotografo alguma coisa


----------



## Amadeu Lopes (9 Jan 2016 às 13:56)

Trovão Lixa/Felgueiras  !!!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Jan 2016 às 13:57)

Miguel96 disse:


> Vou agora para o telhado ver se fotografo alguma coisa


Vê la se voas...


----------



## james (9 Jan 2016 às 13:58)

Vento muito forte!!!


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2016 às 14:02)

Snifa disse:


> Grande temporal



Video que fiz há minutos:


Sigo com *16 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Jan 2016 às 14:13)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Vê la se voas...



Quando refiro-me telhado é a janela miradouro do telhado eheh


----------



## 1337 (9 Jan 2016 às 14:15)

Por Ponte de Lima houve direito a trovoada por volta das 12:30 h, não estava á espera, acompanhada por um fortíssimo aguaceiro, estou á espera pra ver quanto acumulou na EMA


----------



## 1337 (9 Jan 2016 às 14:16)

Mal falei actualizou, 19.2 mm na última hora, apenas com um aguaceiro de 15 min


----------



## Amadeu Lopes (9 Jan 2016 às 14:30)

Parece que acalmou ....resta saber por quanto tempo


----------



## jonas (9 Jan 2016 às 14:31)

A pouco trovejou aqui perto.
E choveu muito


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2016 às 14:41)

O Chaves joga em Braga às 15:00...

Alguém de Braga? Como está isso por aí?


----------



## guimeixen (9 Jan 2016 às 14:54)

Como chove!!! Mais que torrencialmente!


----------



## cookie (9 Jan 2016 às 15:02)

Por vc dia com muito vento e forte. Já não chove ha umas horas. Aliás sai para trabalhar às 8:40 e estava a chover (não muito). Quando cheguei a casa encontrei um vizinho que me disse que pelas 12:00 tinha caído um forte aguaceiro. Eu não me apercebi de nada. E trovoada zerooo... O rio está bem composto mas nada de excepcional - também estamos perto da foz...
Quando saí o céu estava bem carregado, cinza chumbo uniforme a lembrar o céu de neve. Não tireo fotos porque deixei o telemóvel em casa...


----------



## jonas (9 Jan 2016 às 15:07)

Trovao!


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2016 às 15:12)

Trovão agora mesmo


----------



## whiplash11 (9 Jan 2016 às 15:12)

Trovao!!


----------



## whiplash11 (9 Jan 2016 às 15:14)

Vai piorar o tempo nas proximas horas?


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2016 às 15:14)

Mas que carga de água impressionante caiu há pouco, durou apenas uns 10 segundos. 



ps- não estou a conseguir carregar vídeos para o youtube.


----------



## dj_teko (9 Jan 2016 às 15:17)




----------



## whiplash11 (9 Jan 2016 às 15:31)

Bem...o mar está com umas ondas...e o rio douro bastante bravo


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2016 às 15:33)

Trovão agora mesmo!


Penso que foi a sul. 


Vejam a chuvada que caiu há pouco:


----------



## boneli (9 Jan 2016 às 15:33)

Chuva forte por aqui.

Um pequeno off topic...acabei de saber que estão* 6 pessoas perdidas na zona dos carris!!!*

Pergunto-me o que vai na cabeça de 6 indivíduos meterem-se com este temporal para aquelas bandas!

Era um pau de marmeleiro por aquelas costas abaixo depois de serem encontradas.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jan 2016 às 15:34)

Boas,

Fortíssima chuvada neste momento, uma constante desde o amanhecer aqui pelo Porto.


----------



## jotackosta (9 Jan 2016 às 15:40)

Pelo radar, em Marco de Canaveses deve estar bem forte a precipitação!!


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2016 às 15:41)

Que grande chuvada torrencial


----------



## Stinger (9 Jan 2016 às 15:42)

Chuva torrencial por aqui até me assustei com o granizo a bater na janela de repente


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jan 2016 às 15:43)

Amadeu Lopes disse:


> Trovão Lixa/Felgueiras  !!!


"Trovão lixa Felgueiras" 
Sorry, não resisti! 

Bom, continua a chover por aqui. 9,91 mm acumulados.


----------



## Nando Costa (9 Jan 2016 às 15:45)

Boas estou de volta ao ativo. Aqui por Alfena muita chuva e algum vento, sobretudo a partir do inicio da tarde. Há pouco ouviu-se um trovão, fruto de uma célula que passou para os lados de Valongo. Chove novamente, depois de um período de ligeira acalmia.


----------



## james (9 Jan 2016 às 15:52)

boneli disse:


> Chuva forte por aqui.
> 
> Um pequeno off topic...acabei de saber que estão* 6 pessoas perdidas na zona dos carris!!!*
> 
> ...





boneli disse:


> Chuva forte por aqui.
> 
> Um pequeno off topic...acabei de saber que estão* 6 pessoas perdidas na zona dos carris!!!*
> 
> ...



Acho quase inacreditável alguém se meter numa aventura dessas. 

Já fiz essa subida no verão duas vezes,  mas mesmo assim foi complicado. É uma subida sinuosa, perigosa, com muitas pedras soltas e muitas horas a caminhar.  Nos dias seguintes estava todo partido. 

Agora, no inverno não me metia nisso. É uma Serra de respeito, não é uma montanhazinha qualquer, com mudança de condições climatéricas imprevisíveis, extremamente perigoso.


----------



## dopedagain (9 Jan 2016 às 15:53)

boneli disse:


> Chuva forte por aqui.
> 
> Um pequeno off topic...acabei de saber que estão* 6 pessoas perdidas na zona dos carris!!!*
> 
> ...



Também vi a pouco no facebook! deve estar um vendaval fortissimo, e nevoeiro! de loucos...

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...Montalegre&Option=Interior&content_id=4971577


----------



## cookie (9 Jan 2016 às 15:54)

boneli disse:


> Chuva forte por aqui.
> 
> Um pequeno off topic...acabei de saber que estão* 6 pessoas perdidas na zona dos carris!!!*
> 
> ...


Sei que o parque da cerdeira tinha prevista uma subida para hoje que cancelaram "ATENÇÃO!!!!! 
 Informamos que foi cancelada a subidas aos Carris, agendada para o próximo sábado dia 9 de Janeiro, devido à previsão de condições atmosféricas MUITO adversas! 
 A próxima data agendada é 6 de Fevereiro!!". Tera sido algum grupo de aventureiros? Estar por lá perdido com este temporal... Minha nossa...


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jan 2016 às 16:12)

Chuva forte!   
11,68 mm acumulados.


----------



## tugaafonso (9 Jan 2016 às 16:13)

Por Lousada, as rajadas de vento já metem respeito. A chuva, por vezes, é forte e a trovoada já por aqui apareceu. A noite deste sábado e o dia de amanhã prometem!


----------



## Stinger (9 Jan 2016 às 16:16)

Senhora do salto com uma corrente incrivel !!~

https://www.facebook.com/amandio.moreira.5?fref=ts


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2016 às 16:17)

Trovão que gravei por volta do meio-dia, da célula que passou por Ponte de Lima:


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2016 às 16:19)

Célula com eco vermelho a quase entrar no Porto agora...


----------



## FSantos (9 Jan 2016 às 16:23)

Vão apanhar o susto das suas vidas e espero que a conta do "salvamento" seja debitada até ao ultimo cêntimo. As infantilidades tem que acabar.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2016 às 16:24)

Neste momento não chove.


Quando uma pessoa pensa que já viu de tudo, eis que encontra isto :







Rio Cávado, Vila de Prado.


----------



## guimeixen (9 Jan 2016 às 16:31)

Algumas fotos tiradas à pouco junto ao Rio Cávado.




Cávado river and ducks by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cávado river by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cávado river by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cávado river by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cávado river by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cávado river by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cávado river by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Nando Costa (9 Jan 2016 às 16:32)

É impressão minha ou está a entrar tudo a sul do Douro? Aqui o tempo acalmou bastante. De momento, não chove...


----------



## VILA REAL (9 Jan 2016 às 16:35)

Fernando Faria Costa disse:


> É impressão minha ou está a entrar tudo a sul do Douro? Aqui o tempo acalmou bastante. De momento, não chove...


Em Vila Real, a tarde/noite e o dia de amanhã prometem!!!
Chuva, vento forte e um trovão é o resumo do dia até ao momento.


----------



## james (9 Jan 2016 às 16:38)

Fernando Faria Costa disse:


> É impressão minha ou está a entrar tudo a sul do Douro? Aqui o tempo acalmou bastante. De momento, não chove...


 
Calma, que ainda há muito para a tua zona também. 

E ainda estamos no aperitivo deste evento.


----------



## Nando Costa (9 Jan 2016 às 16:39)

Pelo radar, dá para ver que a célula está em Gaia e em Gondomar. Deve estar a bombar bem lá. Mas o pior ainda está para vir, a noite e o dia de amanhã promete de facto.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jan 2016 às 16:40)

Fernando Faria Costa disse:


> É impressão minha ou está a entrar tudo a sul do Douro? Aqui o tempo acalmou bastante. De momento, não chove...


Pelo radar sim, tudo o que está a entrar agora está sobre Gaia e só deve tocar a parte oriental do Porto.


----------



## huguh (9 Jan 2016 às 16:41)

Fernando Faria Costa disse:


> É impressão minha ou está a entrar tudo a sul do Douro? Aqui o tempo acalmou bastante. De momento, não chove...



isto ainda nem começou... o pior vem nas próximas horas, principalmente durante o dia de amanhã


----------



## Scan_Ferr (9 Jan 2016 às 16:41)

Trovoada aqui


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2016 às 16:41)

guimeixen disse:


> Algumas fotos tiradas à pouco junto ao Rio Cávado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



foste tu que deste um mergulho no rio?  


Boas fotos!


----------



## guimeixen (9 Jan 2016 às 16:50)

Ruipedroo disse:


> foste tu que deste um mergulho no rio?
> 
> 
> Boas fotos!



Não, sou mais novo do que o homem da foto.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jan 2016 às 16:50)

Céus ligeiramente ondulados e grande descarga para sul há instantes!


----------



## kikofra (9 Jan 2016 às 16:52)

Por lourosa ja deve ir na dezena de descargas eletricas ou mais


----------



## Scan_Ferr (9 Jan 2016 às 16:54)

Grande descarga há minutos e chuva forte. Penso ter conseguido filmar com o telemóvel, já cá posto.


----------



## pedro303 (9 Jan 2016 às 16:54)

Boas tardes Em Lourosa está  a cair cada bomba 
. ..


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2016 às 16:55)

João Pedro disse:


> Céus ligeiramente ondulados e grande descarga para sul há instantes!



Espectaculares células:


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2016 às 16:57)

pedro303 disse:


> Boas tardes Em Lourosa está  a cair cada bomba
> . ..



Mesmo aí por cima:


----------



## Scan_Ferr (9 Jan 2016 às 16:59)

Penso ter sido essa célula a vermelho que passou aqui por cima


----------



## Nando Costa (9 Jan 2016 às 17:01)

Alguém sabe como vai o rio Leça, a transbordar não?


----------



## jonas (9 Jan 2016 às 17:04)

Por aqui parou de chover agora!


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2016 às 17:08)

A zona de Santa Maria da Feira com células violentas (ecos vermelho/roxo)


----------



## Scan_Ferr (9 Jan 2016 às 17:14)

Aqui vai:


Peço desculpa a qualidade mas foi filmado com o telemóvel. O trovão está aí para o meio


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2016 às 17:18)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Aqui vai:
> 
> 
> Peço desculpa a qualidade mas foi filmado com o telemóvel. O trovão está aí para o meio



Muito bom!


----------



## kikofra (9 Jan 2016 às 17:20)

Lourosa: luz abaixo durante uns segundos, a tempestade começa a dar cabo da EDP xD


----------



## cookie (9 Jan 2016 às 17:28)

Por vc apenas ventoooo


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jan 2016 às 17:51)

Algumas fotos do final da tarde:



Undulating Skies. Porto, 09-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Undulating Skies. Porto, 09-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Undulating Skies. Porto, 09-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Undulating Skies. Porto, 09-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Undulating Skies. Porto, 09-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Undulating Skies. Porto, 09-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2016 às 18:05)

Que vendaval


----------



## guimeixen (9 Jan 2016 às 18:09)

Chuva forte outra vez.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2016 às 18:13)

*24,1 mm* em Monção das 16:00 às 17:00.


----------



## Paula (9 Jan 2016 às 18:14)

Boa tarde. Chove imenso por aqui


----------



## ampa62 (9 Jan 2016 às 18:16)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui bastante vento e pouca chuva comparativamente com a semana que tem passado.
Por agora 14.5 mm acumulados.


----------



## jonas (9 Jan 2016 às 18:17)

Por aqui ainda nao chove!


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2016 às 18:17)

Seis pessoas que estavam em dificuldades no Parque da Peneda-Gerês, foram localizadas pelas autoridades e estão a receber assistência médica, disse hoje à agência Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS). 
http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...ushdown&_swa_csource=sapo.pt&_swa_cmedium=web


----------



## Nando Costa (9 Jan 2016 às 18:18)

Por aqui tudo calmo. Sem chuva ainda...


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2016 às 18:22)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Seis pessoas que estavam em dificuldades no Parque da Peneda-Gerês, foram localizadas pelas autoridades e estão a receber assistência médica, disse hoje à agência Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS).
> http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...ushdown&_swa_csource=sapo.pt&_swa_cmedium=web



Resta saber quem é que paga todo o trabalho que a negligência dessas pessoas causou. Não é um acidente!

Acumulados de hoje no litoral norte. Continuam a falhar estações, desta vez foram Luzim e Chafé. Com totais válidos no mês a região já só conta com 9 estações (perdeu 6).


----------



## qwerl (9 Jan 2016 às 18:26)

Boas
Hoje não estive em casa, mas pelo radar parece que houve muita animação por aqui durante a tarde. Deve ter sido brutal, com ecos vermelhos e duas descargas à volta de 100kAmp ao largo de Esmoriz, deve ter sido cá um estouro.
14,7mm acumulados em Ovar-Serrado. A ver se hoje ainda vem mais alguma coisa...


----------



## guimeixen (9 Jan 2016 às 19:06)

Mais um aguaceiro torrencial.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2016 às 19:07)

Inacreditável o que está a chover!!!!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2016 às 19:25)

Meu Deus que chuvada épica caiu há pouco. Não me lembrava de ver chover com tanta intensidade, que barulho impressionante.


----------



## guimeixen (9 Jan 2016 às 19:25)

guimeixen disse:


> Chuva forte outra vez.



Vídeo:

Como o Ruipedroo disse grande chuvada que acabou de cair!


----------



## Paula (9 Jan 2016 às 19:30)

guimeixen disse:


> Vídeo:
> 
> Como o Ruipedroo disse grande chuvada que acabou de cair!




Confirmo! Céu roto!


----------



## guimeixen (9 Jan 2016 às 20:02)

E continua a chuva com bastantes momentos torrenciais!


----------



## qwerl (9 Jan 2016 às 20:07)

Boas

Aqui não chove, vento moderado, mas até está uma noite agradável. Muito calmo para já, vamos lá ver como é que isto vai evoluir.
Quanto ao rio já vai com um caudal jeitoso e água muito barrenta, não sei se vai aguentar a chuva de amanhã...


----------



## james (9 Jan 2016 às 20:27)

Após o vento e os aguaceiros muito fortes durante o dia, aqui também acalmou demasiado.  Nem chuva nem vento, não passa nada.


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2016 às 20:38)

Boas,

por aqui* 22 mm* acumulados, de momento não chove.

Um video que fiz esta tarde no Rio Leça, junto à ponte de pedra.

Ver em HD

]


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2016 às 20:38)

Parece que há actividade eléctrica a oeste sobre o mar. Porém, a trovoada está com dificuldades em entrar por esta zona. Foi todo o dia sobre a Galiza, Alto Minho e do Douro para baixo.


Neste momento volta a chover com intensidade.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2016 às 20:45)

Vídeo da chuvada:


----------



## guimeixen (9 Jan 2016 às 20:48)

Chove bastante outra vez.

Mais dois vídeos:


Radar:








Radar:


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2016 às 20:58)

*13,4 mm *das 19H às 20H. 


*40,1 mm *até às 20H. 


Chove torrencialmente outra vez, impressionante!


----------



## guimeixen (9 Jan 2016 às 21:00)

Que carga da água!

Trovoada!!!!!!


----------



## dlourenco (9 Jan 2016 às 21:02)

Grande bomba em Braga !!


----------



## guimeixen (9 Jan 2016 às 21:02)

Mais um!!


----------



## Paula (9 Jan 2016 às 21:02)

trovoada neste momento


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2016 às 21:03)

Trovoada!!


Grandes bombas!


----------



## dlourenco (9 Jan 2016 às 21:07)

Diluvio de granizo !!!! Incrível.


----------



## guimeixen (9 Jan 2016 às 21:08)

Que carga de água. nunca vi nada assim!!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Jan 2016 às 21:10)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2016 às 21:11)

No momento em que estava a abrir a persiana taau, até cegou, ainda gravei o ronco, a segunda descarga gravei-a. 


Chove, chove e chove, é incrível.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2016 às 21:15)

A célula sobre a região de Viana do Castelo parece muito forte...


----------



## Nunotex (9 Jan 2016 às 21:15)

Que tromba de água aqui por Braga.... impressionante!


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2016 às 21:21)

Nunotex disse:


> Que tromba de água aqui por Braga.... impressionante!


Braga com eco vermelho!


----------



## RamalhoMR (9 Jan 2016 às 21:23)

Boa Noite
Ja andava aqui para tentar postar alguma coisa visto que me mudei para Braga a pouco tempo.
Verdadeiro temporal por aqui. Chuva algum granizo vento e trovoada. Tempinho a fazer  lembrar-me os tempos enquanto estive por Inglaterra =)


----------



## james (9 Jan 2016 às 21:34)

Trovoada!!!! 

Que belos relâmpagos para iluminar a noite!


----------



## 1337 (9 Jan 2016 às 21:35)

Tá mesmo por cima aqui também, grandes bombas


----------



## qwerl (9 Jan 2016 às 21:37)

Por aqui nada para variar  Só o vento está um pouco mais forte, de resto está tudo na mesma...


----------



## james (9 Jan 2016 às 21:40)

Fortes trovões! 

E dilúvio agora!


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2016 às 21:46)

Trovoada a norte eheh


Que dia


----------



## 1337 (9 Jan 2016 às 21:47)

Que bombas mesmo por cima e debaixo de um dilúvio, até assustou


----------



## huguh (9 Jan 2016 às 21:48)

Noite animada por esses lados estou a ver! aproveitem
por aqui apenas vento e começou à pouco a chover moderado


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2016 às 21:54)

Grande trovoada


----------



## meteoamador (9 Jan 2016 às 21:55)

ainda esta longe mas ronca bem!

A chuva chuva a carregar


----------



## RamalhoMR (9 Jan 2016 às 22:01)

Oico os roncos mas clarões nada, visto que tenho a varanda virada para sul e para Este.Por agora acalmou, esperar pelas proximas horas.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2016 às 22:01)

Que sonho, já tenho umas seis fotos!


----------



## meteoamador (9 Jan 2016 às 22:01)

Cai saraiva neste momento!






Parece que aqui vai passar de raspão.


----------



## james (9 Jan 2016 às 22:09)

Trovoada outra vez!!! 
E chove torrencialmente com granizo


----------



## Paula (9 Jan 2016 às 22:10)

Por aqui tudo muito mais calmo


----------



## guimeixen (9 Jan 2016 às 22:12)

Consegui fotografar 5 relâmpagos.


----------



## Teles (9 Jan 2016 às 22:12)




----------



## pedrocn (9 Jan 2016 às 22:12)

Chove copiosamente há meia hora na região de Oliveira de Azeméis.


----------



## cookie (9 Jan 2016 às 22:13)

Por vc ventoooo


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2016 às 22:16)

Até a barraca abana, senhor petardo.


----------



## kikofra (9 Jan 2016 às 22:24)

Espinho esteve agora uns 5m sem luz, a cidade inteira


----------



## kikofra (9 Jan 2016 às 22:27)

Observei uma descarga a este daqui


----------



## superstorm (9 Jan 2016 às 22:27)

Boas a todos, Por aqui está uma calmaria aborrecida, pelo que estou a ver , tá tudo a passar ao lado


----------



## qwerl (9 Jan 2016 às 22:30)

superstorm disse:


> Boas a todos, Por aqui está uma calmaria aborrecida, pelo que estou a ver , tá tudo a passar ao lado



Não estás sozinho colega, por aqui já não cai nada há algumas horas e pelo radar não vejo nada, até o vento já voltou a acalmar, resta esperar pelo dia de amanhã


----------



## kikofra (9 Jan 2016 às 22:30)

O forte vento que havia também se foi com a electricidade. Esperemos que seja a calma antes da tempestade


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Jan 2016 às 22:33)

qwerl disse:


> Não estás sozinho colega, por aqui já não cai nada há algumas horas e pelo radar não vejo nada, até o vento já voltou a acalmar, resta esperar pelo dia de amanhã





superstorm disse:


> Boas a todos, Por aqui está uma calmaria aborrecida, pelo que estou a ver , tá tudo a passar ao lado



O @qwerl tem razão, aqui em Espinho de tarde só foi audivel alguns trovões, ainda nem vi nenhum . Estamos juntos


----------



## huguh (9 Jan 2016 às 22:34)

kikofra disse:


> Espinho esteve agora uns 5m sem luz, a cidade inteira



confirmado por um jogador de poker que está num torneio no casino de espinho 
torneio interrompido por uns minutos


----------



## kikofra (9 Jan 2016 às 22:36)

huguh disse:


> confirmado por um jogador de poker que está num torneio no casino de espinho
> torneio interrompido por uns minutos


O casino foi o que esteve menos tempo as escuras, para aí 30s-1m e lá dispararam os  geradores


----------



## meteoamador (9 Jan 2016 às 22:38)

Que bomba!!!  Eletricidade foi-se

Ps: Parecia que estava a acalmar afinal


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Jan 2016 às 22:39)

Não reparei, tenho as persianas fechadas. Realmente a luz piscou

Célula a Sudeste de Espinho a intensificar-se. O blitzortung já detetou algumas descargas, mas tenho pouca visibilidade.


----------



## guimeixen (9 Jan 2016 às 22:42)

Um relâmpago fez a luz piscar aqui e mandou algumas abaixo lá fora.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2016 às 22:42)

Meu Deus que relâmpagos e trovões magníficos!


----------



## Célia Salta (9 Jan 2016 às 22:44)

Ninguém tem fotos???


----------



## Nando Costa (9 Jan 2016 às 22:47)

Boas. Por aqui há assinalar o aumento da intensidade do vento. Há pouco a luz piscou. Bom acompanhamento pessoal.


----------



## meteoamador (9 Jan 2016 às 22:49)

Uiiii que ronco agora!!!!!!


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jan 2016 às 22:51)

Por aqui nada!  Tudo calmíssimo...


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2016 às 22:58)

Há pouco deu-se dos melhores relâmpagos da minha vida. Incrivelmente luminoso e rápido, a luz na rua foi-se toda. O trovão nem falemos, parecia uma bomba, um ribombar incrível. Foi pena ter surgido do nada, se não tinha-o apanhado.

Já coloco as fotos.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (9 Jan 2016 às 22:59)

Boa noite pessoal.

Destaque neste momento para rajadas de vento cada vez mais Hardcore. Na galiza, a rajada mais forte deste sábado foi em Punta Candieira com 125.2km/h. É um dos cabos galegos mais expostos do oceano Atlântico.

Por estas bandas para já em termos de precipitação nada a apontar, ainda estamos no pré-aperitivo e o prato do menu promete nas próximas horas.

Bom nowcasting.


----------



## guimeixen (9 Jan 2016 às 23:01)

Queria colocar aqui o vídeo da chuva por volta das 21h só que nunca mais sai de processar.

Um trovão que ainda consegui filmar:


Tenho a máquina desde Novembro e só faltava a trovoada mas hoje ela apareceu e deu para experimentar tirar fotos.




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Teles (9 Jan 2016 às 23:02)




----------



## VILA REAL (9 Jan 2016 às 23:08)

A chuva é quase inexistente desde as 19h.
Agora é o vento forte que se faz sentir.


----------



## meteoamador (9 Jan 2016 às 23:10)

Duas bombas que caíram por aqui perto:


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Jan 2016 às 23:16)

Célula em evolução a oeste de Espinho, já com eco amarelo.


----------



## qwerl (9 Jan 2016 às 23:18)

O vento a aumentar de intensidade e estão uns notáveis *15,7ºC. *Mas chuva nada para já.
Passa tudo ao lado agora, chuva a norte, chuva a sul, e aqui nada


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2016 às 23:23)

Cá estão os registos das duas trovoadas.


A primeira que passou por cá, com apenas duas descargas:



E as fotos da segunda trovoada, as três melhores:


----------



## Teles (9 Jan 2016 às 23:24)




----------



## guimeixen (9 Jan 2016 às 23:37)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Cá estão os registos das duas trovoadas.
> 
> 
> A primeira que passou por cá, com apenas duas descargas:
> ...



Apanhamos o mesmo raio. O da minha última foto e da tua última foto.


----------



## supercell (9 Jan 2016 às 23:43)

Bem apanhado! Por aqui nada de especial durante o dia... Alguma chuva e vento mas nada de trovoada... :/


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2016 às 23:44)

guimeixen disse:


> Apanha-mos o mesmo raio. O da minha última foto e da tua última foto.



Mesmo. Tu com a vantagem de estares numa zona mais alta, Vê-se o raio a atingir o solo. Fantásticas fotos!


----------



## guimeixen (9 Jan 2016 às 23:52)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Mesmo. Tu com a vantagem de estares numa zona mais alta, Vê-se o raio a atingir o solo. Fantásticas fotos!



Igualmente, fantásticas fotos também!

Finalmente, após quase 2h30 com o vídeo a processar aqui está ele. Começa a chover mais intensamente a partir do 1m30s e atinge o pico mais ou menos aos 2m. Foi da chuva que veio às 21h.


Radar:


----------



## manchester (9 Jan 2016 às 23:54)

Parece vir qq coisa em grande para o Porto, assim mostra o radar do IPMA


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2016 às 23:54)

*18.3mm* em Arouca na ultima hora (IPMA)


----------



## qwerl (9 Jan 2016 às 23:57)

guimeixen disse:


> Igualmente, fantásticas fotos também!
> 
> Finalmente, após quase 2h30 com o vídeo a processar aqui está ele. Começa a chover mais intensamente a partir do 1m30s e atinge o pico mais ou menos aos 2m.



Põe o vídeo público colega 

E por aqui continua a mesma coisa, o vento com algumas rajadas fortes mas nada de mais, e já irrita olhar para o radar a ver tudo a passar ao lado
Espero mesmo que amanhã compense, que isto está uma pasmaceira...


----------



## whiplash11 (9 Jan 2016 às 23:59)

Amigos alguem tem informaçao de como está o douro na regua?


----------



## Vince (10 Jan 2016 às 00:10)

Brutal o dilúvio que foi às 21h e pouco em Braga.






http://www.wunderground.com/persona...=IBRAGABR7#history/s20160109/e20160109/mdaily


A partir das 2 da manhã intensifica-se o vento

Rajadas 10m WRF





http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/wrf/peninsula-iberica


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jan 2016 às 00:10)

regressa a chuva ao Porto neste momento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Jan 2016 às 00:12)

Outra vez a chover torrencialmente!

Que dia épico!


----------



## Teles (10 Jan 2016 às 00:15)

guimeixen disse:


> Igualmente, fantásticas fotos também!
> 
> Finalmente, após quase 2h30 com o vídeo a processar aqui está ele. Começa a chover mais intensamente a partir do 1m30s e atinge o pico mais ou menos aos 2m. Foi da chuva que veio às 21h.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Jan 2016 às 00:20)

guimeixen disse:


> Igualmente, fantásticas fotos também!
> 
> Finalmente, após quase 2h30 com o vídeo a processar aqui está ele. Começa a chover mais intensamente a partir do 1m30s e atinge o pico mais ou menos aos 2m. Foi da chuva que veio às 21h.
> 
> ...



Jasuuus 

isso não passou aqui por 1/2 km. Bem me parecia que tinha passado esse dilúvio sobre Braga, lembro-me de ter visto o céu demasiado laranja sobre a cidade e ouvia-se daqui a chuva.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2016 às 00:25)

Boa noite.

Por cá, bem perto das 00h começou a chover intensamente.
Neste novo dia já levo *14,7 mm* de *acumulado*.
O vento sopra moderado com rajadas.
Ontem tivemos por cá aguaceiros pontualmente muito intensos, um deles mesmo diluviano mas de curta duração. O *acumulado* foi de *26,4 mm*.
As trovoadas foram aparecendo ao longo da tarde, mas nenhuma a cair em cima.

Cá estamos a aguardar pelo "prato principal", já que as "entradas" tem sido bem _apetitosas_...

*Nota*: já tenho um acumulado mensal acima dos 300 mm - *317 mm*


----------



## manchester (10 Jan 2016 às 00:39)

Que dilúvio em Ermesinde, o Rio Leça junto ao Maiashopping já esta fora das margens o que vale é que são campos naquela zona, amanhã tentarei colocar aqui fotos...


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2016 às 00:51)

whiplash11 disse:


> Amigos alguem tem informaçao de como está o douro na regua?



relaxa com o Douro  estava e está num nível normal, não há motivos para preocupação.. além disso não choveu muito hoje por aqui
se houver problemas no Douro é depois da chuva que vai cair durante hoje (domingo)


----------



## tugaafonso (10 Jan 2016 às 00:53)

Por cá chove torrencialmente. Impressionante!

Edit: E não pára nem abranda. 15 minutos brutais


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Jan 2016 às 01:04)

Tudo mais calmo neste momento, por enquanto. O acumulado de ontem foi de *51,0 mm*, *278,8 mm* total do mês.


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2016 às 01:05)

Estava agora no skype a falar com um amigo meu que reside em Matosinhos e consegui ouvir a chuva e vento forte que se abateu de repente na zona. Impressionante.


----------



## karkov (10 Jan 2016 às 01:12)

Pedrinhas consideráveis pela encosta abaixo...


----------



## whiplash11 (10 Jan 2016 às 01:20)

Nao era de esperar um evento mais forte no Porto?


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2016 às 01:21)

Boa madrugada.

Desde as 00h o acumulado vai nos 30,4 mm ( em 1h21m!)


----------



## ELJICUATRO (10 Jan 2016 às 01:33)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa madrugada.
> 
> Desde as 00h o acumulado vai nos 30,4 mm ( em 1h21m!)


Prepara os contadores só para este Domingo. Já deves acabar o mês de Janeiro acima dos 400 l/m2. Cmps.


----------



## whiplash11 (10 Jan 2016 às 01:36)

Por aqui o vento acalmou...tudo normal
Voltaram as rajadas afiñal


----------



## manchester (10 Jan 2016 às 01:43)

pelo radar do IPMA parece haver 1 pequeno intervalo, mas parece vir mais a caminho...


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2016 às 01:49)

39,8 mm acumulados.
O vento sopra moderado com rajadas.



ELJICUATRO disse:


> Prepara os contadores só para este Domingo. Já deves acabar o mês de Janeiro acima dos 400 l/m2. Cmps.


Veremos, veremos...aguardo pra ver o que nos traz este domingo até à meia noite.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Jan 2016 às 01:54)

manchester disse:


> pelo radar do IPMA parece haver 1 pequeno intervalo, mas parece vir mais a caminho...



Células fortes a chegar


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Jan 2016 às 01:59)

whiplash11 disse:


> Nao era de esperar um evento mais forte no Porto?


Ainda é cedo. Alerta laranja apenas a partir das 6am.

Por aqui só vento para já.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Jan 2016 às 02:02)

cstools.net disse:


> Por aqui vai chovendo e com vento à mistura, acompanho a subida do rio Minho está prestes, prestes a entrar pelo passeio a dentro e a invadir a relva.



Em que zona? Caminha?


----------



## superstorm (10 Jan 2016 às 02:03)

Por aqui continua calmo , mas já se ouve roncos ao longe


----------



## manchester (10 Jan 2016 às 02:04)

Pelo blitzortung, trovoada junto ao litoral no Porto!!


----------



## supercell (10 Jan 2016 às 02:17)

Roncos por Aveiro!!!!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Jan 2016 às 02:28)

Como chove por aqui


----------



## ACampos (10 Jan 2016 às 02:31)

Fui agora à ida para casa dar um saltinho até à zona do farol do Porto. Mar muito forte, vem sempre bater ao muro mas não o suficiente ainda para o galgar. Estive lá cerco de 20/30min e deu para ver três grandes clarões, dois facilmente audíveis.  
Entretanto pelas imagens do radar de Arouca parece vir qualquer coisa para aqui


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Jan 2016 às 02:33)

Mas que carga de água impressionante!!! 


Edit: dilúvio!


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Jan 2016 às 02:37)

Células com atividade eléctrica a Norte , Oeste e Sul ainda nada por aqui.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Jan 2016 às 02:42)

Nada aqui. Apenas vento.


----------



## supercell (10 Jan 2016 às 02:51)

Começa a chover bem...


----------



## superstorm (10 Jan 2016 às 02:54)

Chove moderadamente por estas bandas...
A seguir pela seguinte estação: http://portuguese.wunderground.com/q/zmw:00000.31.08545?sp=IPORTORI2&MR=1


----------



## supercell (10 Jan 2016 às 02:57)

E aí está ela! Primeiro relâmpago e trovão decente! Agora é que começou!!


----------



## superstorm (10 Jan 2016 às 02:59)

supercell disse:


> E aí está ela! Primeiro relâmpago e trovão decente! Agora é que começou!!


Confirmo o ronco


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Jan 2016 às 03:09)

Vento médio a sopra de SW a *41,4km/h* com rajadas de *71km/h *


----------



## manchester (10 Jan 2016 às 03:11)

Pelas 00:30 era este o cenário em Ermesinde (ver em HD)


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jan 2016 às 03:15)

Trovoada!


----------



## WiiSky70 (10 Jan 2016 às 03:16)

João Pedro disse:


> Trovoada!



Confirmo . Ouviu-se um há 1-2 minutos atrás


----------



## Stinger (10 Jan 2016 às 03:20)

O lightning maps só detectou o 1º trovao , este segundo de agora nao detectou


----------



## superstorm (10 Jan 2016 às 03:23)

Acabei de captar este ultimo


----------



## Stinger (10 Jan 2016 às 03:24)

superstorm disse:


> Acabei de captar este ultimo



Este foi ali na maia perto da A41 penso eu


----------



## manchester (10 Jan 2016 às 03:30)

Chuva torrencial que caiu aqui!!  e alguma trovoada ao longe


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2016 às 03:31)

Têm feito um bom seguimento pessoal do Litoral Norte, com excelentes registos fotográficos e em vídeo!  

Continuem!


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jan 2016 às 03:37)

Alguns roncos ao longe. Chuva fraca por aqui, está tudo a passar, para já, imediatamente a norte da minha localização.


----------



## Stinger (10 Jan 2016 às 03:46)

Essa rua fica perto da ponte?


----------



## Candy (10 Jan 2016 às 04:04)

Ecos Roxos a noroeste da Gafanha da Nazaré!


----------



## Stinger (10 Jan 2016 às 04:09)

cstools.net disse:


> Não, é aquela rua dos pescadores, em baixo da N13 a rua do conhecido Michel das Pizzas.
> 
> Já subiu mais, e agora dá mais vento e chuva.
> 
> Se tivesse mais vento forte a esta hora estava o mesmo cenário do 04 de Janeiro 2014.





OF: a cstools morreu?


----------



## Stinger (10 Jan 2016 às 04:30)

Que diluvio


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jan 2016 às 04:40)

Grupos de células embebidas nesta mancha nebulosa já provocaram alguma trovoada (ainda há?) e chuva muito forte nalguns locais. A imagem de radar diz tudo...


----------



## manchester (10 Jan 2016 às 04:51)

Video da chuva forte e trovoada (consegue-se ouvir o som e ver os clarões) que caiu aqui por volta das 3:15


----------



## Nando Costa (10 Jan 2016 às 05:18)

Boas. Por aqui chuva forte acompanhada de vento e de trovoada...


----------



## SLM (10 Jan 2016 às 05:23)

Trovoada por aqui...


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Jan 2016 às 05:23)

Vejo clarões a sul. A luz pública falhou há pouco.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Jan 2016 às 05:28)

Chuva e vento fortes aqui. Nada de trovoada, no entanto.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jan 2016 às 05:29)

Linha intensa a passar agora a Norte do Porto.


----------



## quimdabrita (10 Jan 2016 às 05:38)

Chuva muito forte por aqui. Há 15 minutos, raio que não deve ter caído muito longe.


----------



## manchester (10 Jan 2016 às 05:38)

Por Ermesinde é o diluvio, com rajadas fortes e trovoada...está assim há 20 minutos, as ruas são autênticos rios


----------



## manchester (10 Jan 2016 às 05:39)

Ainda não parou...


----------



## manchester (10 Jan 2016 às 05:45)

Eco vermelho na minha zona...e o diluvio continua...


----------



## quimdabrita (10 Jan 2016 às 05:51)

Chuva a abrandar. Vento forte.


----------



## supercell (10 Jan 2016 às 06:39)

Temporal completo.... Chuva e trovoada...


----------



## cookie (10 Jan 2016 às 07:47)

Acordei seriam umas 2:30/3:00 (??) com um valente trovão.


----------



## cookie (10 Jan 2016 às 08:32)

Acabo de vir da rua. Vento não tão forte como ontem e chuva fraca. A minha estação marca: TEMP 14    HR 98% PA 1008.


----------



## jonas (10 Jan 2016 às 09:26)

Eram 6 da manha e acordei com um ronco
Por aqui chove forte agora...


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jan 2016 às 09:26)

Bom dia,

Chove copiosamente pelo Porto. 
Acumulado do dia até agora de 17,02 mm.


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Jan 2016 às 09:33)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Chove copiosamente pelo Porto.
> Acumulado do dia até agora de 17,02 mm.



A estação do colega Aristocrata já vai nos 108 mm O.o A continuar assim chega aos 200mm hoje


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2016 às 09:34)

Que grande temporal por aqui  

Até faz "fumo"


----------



## jonas (10 Jan 2016 às 09:35)

Snifa disse:


> Que grande temporal por aqui
> 
> Até faz "fumo"


Troveja?


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2016 às 09:36)

jonas disse:


> Troveja?



Só ouvi trovoada de madrugada, até ao momento  não voltei a ouvir


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Jan 2016 às 09:38)

Por aqui esta madrugada foi violenta, chuva torrencial persistente trovoada intensa granizo, vento forte ...


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jan 2016 às 09:39)

Meteofan disse:


> A estação do colega Aristocrata já vai nos 108 mm O.o A continuar assim chega aos 200mm hoje


O Aristocrata "vive" num dos vários "penicos" do litoral norte. 
Edit: chuvada!


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Jan 2016 às 09:47)

João Pedro disse:


> O Aristocrata "vive" num dos vários "penicos" do litoral norte.
> Edit: chuvada!



Sim eu sei disso, mas hoje está demais, 111mm em 9h!!! Os modelos prevêem muita chuva até à meia noite sensivelmente ou seja, mais 14 horas... Acho que pode chegar aos 200, não sei se será recorde, mas provavelmente sim.


----------



## Spak (10 Jan 2016 às 09:57)

Chove torrencialmente no Porto.


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2016 às 09:57)

Por aqui *39.8 mm* acumulados. 

O ISEP ( a +/- 3 Km ) segue já com *51.8 mm *pois levou em cheio com as células mais fortes esta madrugada ( rain rate máximo de 271.02 mm/h às 03:21 h ), por aqui passaram mais de raspão


----------



## qwerl (10 Jan 2016 às 09:58)

Boas
Alguns aguaceiros muito fortes durante a noite puxados a vento muito forte também
Agora parece estar a preparar-se para outro aguaceiro, voltou a chover e o vento está moderado a forte.

Off-topic: sou só eu que não consigo aceder ao site do IPMA?


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2016 às 09:58)

*40.4 mm* agora, chove muito


----------



## jonas (10 Jan 2016 às 09:58)

Chove torrencialmente


----------



## jonas (10 Jan 2016 às 09:59)

Snifa disse:


> *40.4 mm* agora, chove muito


----------



## jonas (10 Jan 2016 às 10:00)

qwerl disse:


> Boas
> Alguns aguaceiros muito fortes durante a noite puxados a vento muito forte também
> Agora parece estar a preparar-se para outro aguaceiro, voltou a chover e o vento está moderado a forte.
> 
> Off-topic: sou só eu que não consigo aceder ao site do IPMA?


Eu consigo


----------



## qwerl (10 Jan 2016 às 10:00)

Chuva forte por aqui também


----------



## qwerl (10 Jan 2016 às 10:09)

jonas disse:


> Eu consigo



Já consigo entrar. Obrigado na mesma 
Por aqui já passou o aguaceiro, que veio acompanhado de umas rajadas muito fortes


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jan 2016 às 10:10)

Acalmia desde há alguns minutos. O acumulado subiu rapidamente para os 22 mm.


----------



## Nando Costa (10 Jan 2016 às 10:19)

Boas. Aqui em Alfena também acalmou bastante. A madrugada foi complicada. Muita chuva, muito vento e alguma trovoada. O Leça galgou as margens pela segunda vez, este ano. De momento, não chove, vamos lá ver até quando...


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jan 2016 às 10:26)

Uma amostra da chuvada mais intensa que há pouco por aqui passou:

E esta, mais digna de um _BBC Vida Selvagem_, de uma jovem gaivota muito insatisfeita com a chuva! 
Ver em HD.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2016 às 10:30)

*Mau tempo causa 109 inundações, quedas de árvore e deslizamentos de terra*

Ocorrências registadas durante a noite devido a chuva e ventos fortes na zona norte e litoral do país. Ao todo, a Proteção Civil contabilizou 65 pequenas inundações, 27 quedas de árvores, oito situações de limpeza de vias, sete deslizamentos de terras e duas situações de quedas de estruturas, perfazendo as 109 ocorrências verificadas
*
http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/1...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post
*


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jan 2016 às 10:42)

Já há flashes sobre o mar ligeiramente a noroeste de Aveiro.


----------



## jonas (10 Jan 2016 às 10:44)

Por aqui acalmou.


----------



## qwerl (10 Jan 2016 às 10:44)

João Pedro disse:


> Já há flashes sobre o mar ligeiramente a noroeste de Aveiro.



Tenho a vista para o mar tapada pelos prédios 
Entretanto recomeçou a chover por aqui.


----------



## jonas (10 Jan 2016 às 10:45)

João Pedro disse:


> Já há flashes sobre o mar ligeiramente a noroeste de Aveiro.


Estao a dirijire-se para ca?


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2016 às 10:50)

*41.8 mm* acumulados, de momento caiem umas pingas


----------



## qwerl (10 Jan 2016 às 10:52)

Já se ouve a trovoada por aqui


----------



## whiplash11 (10 Jan 2016 às 11:04)

Vento,chuva,trovoada de noite,agora está calmo....esperava muito pior...alias,ontem a tarde foi muito pior que agora para já...a ver o resto do dia


----------



## kikofra (10 Jan 2016 às 11:08)

*Um tornado de pequenas dimensões atingiu, esta madrugada, a freguesia de Lavra, no concelho de Matosinhos. O fenómeno aconteceu por volta das três da manhã e provocou estragos em várias habitações e estabelecimentos comerciais.*

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2016-01-10-Tornado-provoca-estragos-em-Matosinhos


----------



## james (10 Jan 2016 às 11:12)

Bom dia,

Por aqui, dia com períodos de chuva.

Vento fraco a moderado.

Tatual: 12 graus centígrados


P.S.  Hoje está um dia sem vento.  Falhanço total da previsão do IPMA.


----------



## qwerl (10 Jan 2016 às 11:13)

Célula de ecos vermelhos e com trovoada a passar aqui de raspão, nada que eu não esteja habituado aqui só caiu chuva moderada


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2016 às 11:15)

kikofra disse:


> *Um tornado de pequenas dimensões atingiu, esta madrugada, a freguesia de Lavra, no concelho de Matosinhos. O fenómeno aconteceu por volta das três da manhã e provocou estragos em várias habitações e estabelecimentos comerciais.*
> 
> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2016-01-10-Tornado-provoca-estragos-em-Matosinhos



Vá lá, pelo menos não falaram em " mini tornado", estão a evoluir..


notícia na Bola:

MATOSINHOS

*Tornado provoca estragos em Matosinhos*

10:31 - 10-01-2016

Um pequeno tornado atingiu esta madrugada a freguesia de Lavra, no concelho de Matosinhos, tendo provocado estragos em vários edifícios.

O tornado aconteceu por volta das 3 horas e danificou habitações e estabelecimentos comerciais.

A Proteção Civil registou 100 ocorrências provocadas pelo mau tempo sobretudo na zona litoral norte.

O Porto foi o distrito mais afetado mas houve também estragos materiais com inundações, algumas quedas de árvores e deslizamentos de terras, como a Proteção Civil tinha alertado, nos distritos de Viseu, Coimbra, Aveiro e Braga.

http://www.abola.pt/mundos/ver.aspx?id=591788


----------



## qwerl (10 Jan 2016 às 11:16)

qwerl disse:


> Célula de ecos vermelhos e com trovoada a passar aqui de raspão, nada que eu não esteja habituado aqui só caiu chuva moderada



Falei cedo de mais, grande relãmpago e estouro agora


----------



## kikofra (10 Jan 2016 às 11:16)

Snifa disse:


> Vá lá, pelo menos não falaram em " mini tornado", estão a evoluir..


Sim, agora falta saber se é mesmo um tornado xD

PS: lourosa: que estouro aqui enquanto escrevia, 10s ou mais de "vibração" do ar


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2016 às 11:29)

*ÚLTIMA HORA*

*Autoestrada aluiu na Maia*


Hoje às 11:24

Em *Atualização *| A A41 está cortada ao trânsito, na Maia, no sentido Alfena-Matosinhos, entre os quilómetros 5,7 e 7,5, devido ao aluimento parcial da via.

O incidente ocorreu este domingo de manhã, cerca das 8.20 horas, e provocou danos em viaturas que foram atingidas por detritos.

O trânsito está a ser desviado para a Nacional 14, na Maia.

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...celho=Maia&Option=Interior&content_id=4972365


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jan 2016 às 11:32)

Snifa disse:


> Vá lá, pelo menos não falaram em " mini tornado", estão a evoluir..


Tiraste-me as palavras da boca - ou dos dedos -


----------



## Nando Costa (10 Jan 2016 às 11:46)

Boas. Neste momento, reina a acalmia. Não chove e não faz vento já há mais de uma hora. 

Acabo de receber a informação que o Rio o Leça galgou as margens e na zona do São Lázaro inundou a capela e chegou mesmo a inundar algumas habitações...


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2016 às 12:03)

*Comerciantes preparam-se para cheias em Amarante*
O rio Tâmega galgou as margens e está, este domingo, a ameaçar as lojas, principalmente na rua 31 de Janeiro, em Amarante.

Os lojistas, habituados a cheias, estão a esvaziar as lojas para evitar prejuízos de maior. A forte chuva que se fez sentir durante a noite levou a que o caudal do rio alagasse as zonas mais baixas das margens.

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...o=Amarante&Option=Interior&content_id=4972352


*Tornado faz quatro desalojados em Matosinhos*

*http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...Matosinhos&Option=Interior&content_id=4972376*


----------



## qwerl (10 Jan 2016 às 12:24)

Célula com ecos roxos a passar aqui de raspão(mais uma) aqui nem um pingo caiu. O vento está a acelerar. O rio que passa aqui ao lado leva um bom caudal, mesmo assim a quase 1 metro das margens. Acham que com a chuva que está prevista e com a maré cheia para as 15h há possibilidade de chegar às margens?


----------



## panzer4 (10 Jan 2016 às 12:32)

Noite de verdadeiro diluvio por Lousada. Chuva forte e persistente,trovoada e vento forte... Queda de árvores na N 15 Interrompe transito de madrugada. Rio Sousa galgou as margens e chegou a níveis que á muito tempo não se via...provocou danos em viaturas e algumas quintas ao nível do rio Sousa..Varia Carrinhas de distribuição de pão do Grupo Mira torre ficaram debaixo de água...Incrivel...veremos o que nos espera nesta tarde...


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jan 2016 às 12:37)

Há momentos caiu por aqui um fortíssimo aguaceiro.


----------



## whiplash11 (10 Jan 2016 às 12:37)

Rio Douro galgou as margens na Régua


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2016 às 12:38)

Rio Leça esta manhã em Milheirós-Maia:








Foto de *Joaquim Moreira Vieira* - Facebook:


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2016 às 12:39)

Fortíssima chuvada neste momento


----------



## WiiSky70 (10 Jan 2016 às 12:46)

Foi a derradeira


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2016 às 12:46)

*Tornado danifica 40 casas em Matosinhos*

Hoje às 11:39

Um tornado de baixa intensidade na praia da Agudela, em Lavra, Matosinhos, provocou, este domingo de madrugada, estragos nos telhados de várias habitações.

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...Matosinhos&Option=Interior&content_id=4972376


----------



## jonas (10 Jan 2016 às 12:46)

Por aqui todos os rios galgaram as margens!


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Jan 2016 às 12:47)

Que estouro! 

Dados MeteoMoita:

10-01-2016 12:46:45 Valadares Vila Nova de Gaia Porto 41.086 -8.633 272 N


----------



## Spak (10 Jan 2016 às 12:53)

Chuva intensa...


----------



## RamalhoMR (10 Jan 2016 às 12:55)

Boa tarde
Durante a noite não dei conta de nada. Se choveu a potes se trovejou. Nada......literalmente ferrei no sono.
Por agora chove com alguma intensidade. Esta bom para se estar a janela ver do ambiente e andar nas pinturas.... =)


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 13:19)

Acumulados a aproximarem-se de valores excepcionais, para menos de 10 dias:






Várias estações interromperam os registos, três capitais de distrito "às escuras". Apenas 6 estações com séries de Janeiro completas.

*410 mm em Cabril* em 9 dias e meio diz tudo.

Várias estações ultrapassam os 300 mm.


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Jan 2016 às 13:31)

Oiço trovoada, roncos


----------



## GabKoost (10 Jan 2016 às 13:36)

E fotos dos rios da região? Nada?

Eu cá nem saí de casa ainda (dormir + almoçar à lorde + ver o último episódio de Dragon Ball Super) mas pelo Facebook arranja-se qualquer coisa!

Rio Ave há cerca de duas horas:


----------



## karkov (10 Jan 2016 às 13:40)

Ponte de S. Roque (rio Ave)


















Mesmo rio junto a Quinta do Cedro do Ave 













Um pouco mais à frente...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Jan 2016 às 13:51)

Nada de extraordinário por aqui


----------



## Orion (10 Jan 2016 às 13:51)

Ao menos o JN não fez referência aos mini-tornados em Matosinhos.

O mesmo não se pode dizer do Expresso:


----------



## Sandie (10 Jan 2016 às 13:52)

Snifa disse:


> Vá lá, pelo menos não falaram em " mini tornado", estão a evoluir..



Só alguns .... na CMTV falaram em mini-tornado


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Jan 2016 às 13:52)

Acompanhem a página do facebook " O Noticias da Trofa", o rio Ave tem feito muitos prejuízos por aquelas bandas.

https://www.facebook.com/onoticiasdatrofa/


----------



## qwerl (10 Jan 2016 às 13:54)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Nada de extraordinário por aqui



Por aqui igual, parece que os aguaceiros mais intensos desviam-se todos daqui, lá vai mais um a passar ao lado...


----------



## dj_teko (10 Jan 2016 às 13:56)

Boas vivo a cerca de 500mts do leça e ouve-se bem a sua força, em breve fotos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2016 às 13:56)

*Rio Tâmega inunda praça de Amarante*

O nível do rio chegou aos 6,3 metros. Várias lojas foram inundadas

http://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior/rio-tamega-inunda-praca-de-amarante-4972474.html


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Jan 2016 às 14:00)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Rio Tâmega inunda praça de Amarante*
> 
> O nível do rio chegou aos 6,3 metros. Várias lojas foram inundadas
> 
> http://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior/rio-tamega-inunda-praca-de-amarante-4972474.html



Em Chaves também já começa a galgar as margens, portanto vai subir mais em Amarante.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Jan 2016 às 14:06)

Muitas fotos do seguidores do Meteo Tras os Montes no Facebook!

Amarante:


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Jan 2016 às 14:09)

Por aqui nada de relevante a salientar! Chuva fraca e o rio ancora aina não galgou as margens


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Jan 2016 às 14:09)

Esta tarde promete o round 2.  Muito vento, mas nada de extraordinário para já mas olhando aos modelos mais para a tarde poderá ser bem forte!!!
Chuva moderada\persistente


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2016 às 14:12)

StormRic disse:


> Acumulados a aproximarem-se de valores excepcionais, para menos de 10 dias:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



StormRic, por vezes algumas estações ficam sem dados horários por perda de sinal, mas depois recuperam.
Reparei agora que nos dados diários vem lá Luzim com 35,1mm acumulados ontem.
Arouca aparece com 45,9mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2016 às 14:13)

*Aluimento fecha estrada junto a hiper da Maia*
Repórter Lígia Marta refere que aluimento ocorreu na presença dos jornalistas da TVI devido às fortes chuvas que ali caíram durante toda a amanhã

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/soci...unto-a-hiper-da-maia/5692599f0cf29f14c410a682


----------



## jonas (10 Jan 2016 às 14:20)

Chove torrencialmente 
Vou tenter meter fotos das cheias


----------



## james (10 Jan 2016 às 14:21)

StormRic disse:


> Acumulados a aproximarem-se de valores excepcionais, para menos de 10 dias:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Se me é permitido um pequeno aparte. 

Eu gostaria de saber por que razão o IPMA ( eu sei que não é politicamente correto por aqui criticar o IPMA,  mas vai na mesma)  tem em tão pouca conta o distrito de Viana do Castelo ( Alto Minho) . E ainda para mais uma região com um clima representativo de uma certa especificidade no panorama climático português . 

Neste importante evento, as estações de Viana do Castelo ( cidade e Chafé) não estão a debitar dados de precipitação. 

A cada passo, a estação de Viana do Castelo ( cidade)  apresenta valores ridículos de precipitação, por vezes sem qualquer correspondência com Chafé, ali a dois passos,  o que indicia que estará constantemente com problemas de entupimento. 

Ponte de Lima também, a cada passo, fica sem registos.  Valinha e Lamas de Mouro também ou estão sem registos ou com problemas de entupimento ( alguns eventos,  a precipitacao nestes  2 locais tem pouca relacao com outras EM tipo em regiões similares) . 

Para além do facto de faltar uma EM, que seria importante na Fiz do Minho. 

Também  para aí à um ano que não há registos da velocidade e intensidade máxima do vento. 

Sinceramente, não sei se o IPMA pensa que esta  região, devido à proximidade climática , paisagística e culturalcom a Galiza, já fica mesmo na Galiza. 
Se calhar, seria melhor pedir à Meteogalicia fazer o registo desta zona.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 14:26)

AnDré disse:


> StormRic, por vezes algumas estações ficam sem dados horários por perda de sinal, mas depois recuperam.
> Reparei agora que nos dados diários vem lá Luzim com 35,1mm acumulados ontem.
> Arouca aparece com 45,9mm.



Sim, mas a publicação da série horária nem sempre é recuperada, foi o caso de Luzim. Arouca nem sequer teve falhas e o acumulado diário publicado não bate certo com a série horária publicada que está completa. Sempre estranhei estas incongruências que por vezes se propagam até ao acumulado mensal publicado no Boletim Climatológico em que o total do mês não corresponde ao somatório dos acumulados diários publicados, adicionado do período 9-24h do último dia do mês anterior e subtraído do período 0h-9h do último dia do mês em foco. Gostava de acreditar que os acumulados diários publicados estão correctos mas mantenho as dúvidas. Talvez sejam obtidos por um udómetro de verificação e não pela própria estação automática.


----------



## jonas (10 Jan 2016 às 14:30)

Continua a chover torrencialmente


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 14:36)

james disse:


> Valinha e Lamas de Mouro



Já abordei no tópico da monitorização do clima de portugal esta ideia de que Valinha e Lamas de Mouro pareciam estar a registar menos do que outras estações da zona e não confirmei; que outras estações em "regiões similares"? 



james disse:


> A cada passo, a estação de Viana do Castelo ( cidade) apresenta valores ridículos de precipitação, por vezes sem qualquer correspondência com Chafé, ali a dois passos, o que indicia que estará constantemente com problemas de entupimento.
> 
> Ponte de Lima também, a cada passo, fica sem registos. Valinha e Lamas de Mouro também ou estão sem registos ou com problemas de entupimento ( alguns eventos, a precipitacao nestes 2 locais tem pouca relacao com outras EM tipo em regiões similares) .



Para lá das falhas de registo das estações de Viana do Castelo, observo que a discrepância não é sistemática e varia consoante a situação meteorológica, apresentando quer uma quer outra valores alternadamente maiores. Regionalmente não detecto discrepâncias, tendo em conta as situações de tempo e a comparação com os ecos de radar que passam ou não pelos locais destas estações.

No tópico do _IPMA novidades dúvidas e críticas_ têm esclarecido dúvidas àcerca de falhas de estações, talvez possam esclarecer estas também.


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2016 às 14:50)

cstools.net disse:


> Lol ya, em 2013
> Pouco depois do meu registo cá xD
> Daí o meu nick assim, queria mudar, mas não posso :s
> .



Podes mudar, basta falares com um dos administradores do fórum.


----------



## manchester (10 Jan 2016 às 15:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Aluimento fecha estrada junto a hiper da Maia*
> Repórter Lígia Marta refere que aluimento ocorreu na presença dos jornalistas da TVI devido às fortes chuvas que ali caíram durante toda a amanhã
> 
> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/soci...unto-a-hiper-da-maia/5692599f0cf29f14c410a682



A estrada em questão é Estrada Nacional que liga Ermesinde ao centro da Maia e que, diariamente, regista 1 grande volume de trânsito, significa isso que as estradas municipais secundárias vão servir para desviar o trânsito (em algumas delas se o Rio Leça o permitir). Choveu torrencialmente durante toda a madrugada nesta região e continua, agora de forma moderada.


----------



## dj_teko (10 Jan 2016 às 15:01)

Live


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 15:05)

Reedição dos acumulados, agora até às 14h e com os acumulados de ontem de Luzim e Arouca, corrigidos, fazendo fé nos valores que aparecem nos dados diários publicados hoje. A série de Arouca foi alterada mas a de Luzim mantém-se com falhas, por isso o valor diário publicado não deve provir do pluviómetro automático ou então por alguma razão a série horária não foi alterada como a de Arouca.







Nota: o acumulado de Luzim pelo somatório dos valores diários é então 290,0 mm (31,3 mm de diferença que correspondem às 11 horas de ontem sem registo publicado).

Off-topic: tem sido algo complicado o seguimento das estações automáticas cujas falhas repetidas são depois repostas ou não nas publicações seguintes. Se por acaso detectarem inconsistências ou erros, ou diferenças em relação a valores diários ou outros, digam que eu agradeço.


----------



## ACampos (10 Jan 2016 às 15:11)

Muito vento aqui por Matosinhos. Assobia nas janelas de uma maneira louca!! Adoro Domingos assim...


----------



## kikofra (10 Jan 2016 às 15:20)

Forte chuvada em lourosa


----------



## Stinger (10 Jan 2016 às 15:21)

E sao pedro da cova esta assim o rio ferreira :






Vou ver se passo la para ver como está .

Nem sei como estará a aldeia de Couce !!


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2016 às 15:24)

Estão a haver problemas no radar não? Parece que um deles deixou de funcionar...


----------



## ACampos (10 Jan 2016 às 15:26)

Parece-me ser o de Arouca


----------



## Stinger (10 Jan 2016 às 15:28)

Nop é mesmo o Ferreira a tapar quase a ponte velha


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Jan 2016 às 15:28)

Bastante vento por aqui sopra de SSW a* 43km/h *com rajadas de *76km/h*
Acumulado está nos* 27mm*

Pressão a descer rapidamente,  neste momento *1000,5hPa*


----------



## superstorm (10 Jan 2016 às 15:32)

Boas tardes a todos, a pouco passei pelos antigos tanques de rio tinto e eis que eles estao assim:


----------



## david 6 (10 Jan 2016 às 15:34)

radar morreu


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2016 às 15:35)

ACampos disse:


> Parece-me ser o de Arouca


Logo agora que fazia mais falta!


----------



## james (10 Jan 2016 às 15:38)

Até agora , parece que o grosso da precipitação tem ido para o Douro Litoral e Beira Litoral Norte .

A ver se sobe mais para cima agora à tarde .

Ontem foi bom , aguaceiros fortíssimos( alguns de granizo )  , muito vento e trovoada .

Hoje , tem caído ininterruptamente , mas moderada . Agora , à cerca de uma hora , chove torrencialmente e finalmente muito vento . Vamos ver se é para continuar...

Adorava saber quanto choveu na minha zona ( já que tenho o meu pluviómetro avariado ), mas parece que os pluviómetros das estações de Viana não estão muito melhores, pois à quase 48 horas que estão sem registar dados de precipitação . E assim não vão ser contabilizados dados de precipitação , seguramente muito elevados .


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2016 às 15:51)

Meu Deus,o Rio Leça ja tapou a ponte de pedra toda está quase na estrada nacional! Estou a reportar do local.
Há casas quase submersas.


----------



## jonas (10 Jan 2016 às 15:53)

Snifa disse:


> Meu Deus,o Rio Leça ja tapou a ponte de pedra toda está quase na estrada nacional! Estou a reportar do local.
> Há casas quase submersas.


Como chover por ai?


----------



## Nando Costa (10 Jan 2016 às 15:56)

Boa tarde. Estive na Amarante (terra do meu pai) ainda há quinze dias e via-se o fundo do rio Tâmega. Impressionante o que tem chovido nos últimos dez dias. Por Alfena, o Rio Leça galgou bem as margens. Fui ao terreno ver o ponto da situação. Vou ver se consigo pôr algumas fotos, que tirei. Em suma, considero-me oficialmente meteolouco. 

Edit. Neste momento chove acompanhado de fortes rajadas de vento.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2016 às 15:58)

Boa tarde.

Por cá a madrugada foi de chuva intensa ou muito intensa, com pequenos períodos de diluviana.
Logo após as 00h e cerca das 03.25h o "rain rate" foi muitíssimo elevado - às 03.25h atingiu mesmo os 295,9 mm (relembro que a precipitação só entra de 1 em 1 mm - resolução da oregon...).

O *acumulado* está nos *129,5 mm*.

Há uma estação no interior do Douro Litoral a passar dos 100 mm, com* 114,8 mm* e que fica na escola secundária da Lixa (Felgueiras):
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOLI4

Temos neste momento o vento a soprar forte a muito forte a 100\200 metros daqui numa zona mais exposta, mas cá em casa apenas moderado a forte com rajadas.
Vai chovendo, agora fraco, num céu encoberto e dia muito *cinzento*.

Imagens da Trofa:


----------



## Stinger (10 Jan 2016 às 15:58)

Fotos !!!


----------



## jonas (10 Jan 2016 às 15:58)

Nando Costa disse:


> Boa tarde. Estive na Amarante (terra do meu pai) ainda há quinze dias e via-se o fundo do rio Tâmega. Impressionante o que tem chovido nos últimos dez dias. Por Alfena, o Rio Leça galgou bem as margens. Fui ao terreno ver o ponto da situação. Vou ver se consigo pôr algumas fotos, que tirei. Em suma, considero-me oficialmente meteolouco.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Jan 2016 às 15:58)

Que temporal medonho está por aqui!!


----------



## pimigas (10 Jan 2016 às 15:59)

*Rio Sousa em Lousada*



























*
Rio Tâmega em Amarante *


----------



## supercell (10 Jan 2016 às 16:10)

Muita chuva e vento agora...


----------



## jonas (10 Jan 2016 às 16:12)

Por aqui chove bem e o vento esta muitissimo forte


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2016 às 16:12)

*Mau tempo provoca cheias e desabamentos de terra em várias localidades*

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/fotos/socie...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post


----------



## guimeixen (10 Jan 2016 às 16:14)

Chuva torrencial agora!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Jan 2016 às 16:14)

ATENÇÃO PORTO
ÚLTIMA HORA:
Centro de previsão de cheias alerta para a possibilidade de cheias no Douro para o Porto e Gaia.


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2016 às 16:19)

*Possibilidade de cheias do Douro em Porto e Gaia*
*Alerta devido ao mau tempo em conjugação com a preia-mar*

O Centro de Previsão e Prevenção de Cheias (CPPC) do rio Douro alertou este domingo para a possibilidade de inundações nas ribeiras do Porto e de Vila Nova de Gaia, devido ao mau tempo em conjugação com a preia-mar. 

“As condições de preia-mar de marés vivas com ondulação do quadrante oeste de quatro a cinco metros de altura previstas às 15:11 horas locais, retarda os caudais de escoamento no troço do rio Douro da Foz a Crestuma, podendo agravar as necessidades de descarga da albufeira de Crestuma, com possível inundação na Ribeira do Porto/Gaia, de Miragaia e Alfândega, situação que será acompanhada”, pode ler-se no comunicado enviado pelo CPPC. 

Na sequência do mau tempo que se tem feito sentir nas últimas horas, o CPPC refere que “a situação hidrológica que se prevê nas próximas seis horas, associada a solos já saturados (…), conjugam a probabilidade de redução do escoamento superficial e/ou subsuperficial, daí resultando grandes possibilidades de inundações rápidas e de alterações de caudais em albufeiras já anteriormente sujeitas às descargas de compensação do rio Douro, o que pode provocar inundações nas zonas mais baixas, tradicionalmente mais suscetíveis a inundações da área de Amarante e do Peso da Régua”. 

Contactada pelas 15:00, fonte do CPPC indicou ainda não ser possível afirmar que a cota do rio Douro se encontrava cheia, mas que havia pontos mais baixos a serem afetados na ribeira do Porto, tendo já sido alertados quer proprietários quer a Proteção Civil. 

“Há uma tendência de subida e vamos acompanhar nas próximas horas”, disse à Lusa a mesma fonte, realçando que a preia-mar estaria a ocorrer nesse momento. 

Contactados pela Lusa cerca das 15:00, os Sapadores Bombeiros do Porto e o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) do Porto disseram não ter registo de qualquer inundação devido à subida do rio Douro. 

Já do lado de Gaia, o Comandante da Proteção Civil alertou para a possibilidade de, durante a preia-mar a partir das 15:00, as águas do Douro poderem subir, afetando as áreas ribeirinhas do concelho. 

Segundo Salvador Almeida, há várias equipas em toda a orla fluvial de Gaia “a alertar as pessoas para estarem atentas” a uma subida do rio Douro. 

No centro histórico de Gaia e na Afurada, pelas 15:00 o rio ainda não tinha subiu as margens mas, e de acordo com o comandante, em "Crestuma já está na estrada”.


----------



## dj_teko (10 Jan 2016 às 16:20)

supercell disse:


> Muita chuva e vento agora...




Nem mais vento fortíssimo


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2016 às 16:20)

A verdadeira força da natureza...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Jan 2016 às 16:24)

RADAR de Arouca OFF!


----------



## Stinger (10 Jan 2016 às 16:24)

Na senhora do salto deve estar forte tambem


----------



## kikofra (10 Jan 2016 às 16:28)

Trovão!


----------



## PauloSR (10 Jan 2016 às 16:32)

kikofra disse:


> Trovão!



Leiria é Litoral Norte Kikofra? 
Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso chove a potes e com muito vento à mistura


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Jan 2016 às 16:34)

Cerdeirinhas, Vieira do Minho:








Vento a meter medo neste momento!


----------



## cookie (10 Jan 2016 às 16:34)

A reportar da senhora da hora. De repente levantou-se cada rajada que cuidado!


----------



## kikofra (10 Jan 2016 às 16:36)

1


PauloSR disse:


> Leiria é Litoral Norte Kikofra?
> Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso chove a potes e com muito vento à mistura


Esqueci-me de por onde estou: lourosa


----------



## ACampos (10 Jan 2016 às 16:37)

Voltei aqui ao farol na foz do Douro. Mar fortíssimo! Vou voltar a sair do carro, pois nos ultimos 10min levantou-se muito vento e caiu um diluvio por aqui.  
Céu muito escuro para sudeste (Gaia)


----------



## kikofra (10 Jan 2016 às 16:38)

ACampos disse:


> Voltei aqui ao farol na foz do Douro. Mar fortíssimo! Vou voltar a sair do carro, pois nos ultimos 10min levantou-se muito vento e caiu um diluvio por aqui.
> Céu muito escuro para sudeste (Gaia)


Como está o Douro?


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Jan 2016 às 16:39)

Vento médio a soprar a *50km/h,* os eucaliptos dobram-se!


----------



## jonas (10 Jan 2016 às 16:41)

Que temporal!


----------



## Nando Costa (10 Jan 2016 às 16:41)

Pessoal, como faço para colocar fotos? obrigado. 
*
*


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2016 às 16:42)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Cerdeirinhas, Vieira do Minho:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bem, nem as raízes dessas árvores que acabaram por cair foram o suficiente para suportar as terras desse talude.
O vento a "massacrar" as árvores e o encharcamento do solos em nada ajuda também


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2016 às 16:45)

Nando Costa disse:


> Pessoal, como faço para colocar fotos? obrigado.



Usa o http://tinypic.com/index.php
Basta fazeres o upload das fotos e depois basta meteres aqui o link de onde diz "IMG Code for Forums & Message Boards"


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jan 2016 às 16:46)

Nando Costa disse:


> Pessoal, como faço para colocar fotos? obrigado.


Vê este tópico:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum.256/


----------



## ACampos (10 Jan 2016 às 16:49)

O Douro está cheio, muito cheio. É impossivel nao haver cheias, diria eu. Convido quem puder a dar aqui um saltinho. Bem equipado, com um guarda chuva resistente.


----------



## dj_teko (10 Jan 2016 às 17:00)

[/IMG]


----------



## ACampos (10 Jan 2016 às 17:01)

Maré visivelmente a descer, mas mar ainda muito forte.


----------



## PauloSR (10 Jan 2016 às 17:07)

Entrada da Vila da Póvoa de Lanhoso cortada no lugar do Horto devido à queda de uma árvore de grande porte.

Muito vento, rajadas fortíssimas


----------



## RamalhoMR (10 Jan 2016 às 17:09)

Ora voltou o temporal. Chuva certinha por vezes intensa e o vento que aumentou de intensidade e esta medonho! Rajadas bastante intensas.


----------



## ACampos (10 Jan 2016 às 17:11)

Alguns ramos e troncos na praia. Cai um aguaceiro agora e vento forte, aí uns 20nós de SW


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Jan 2016 às 17:15)

Por aqui nada demais


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2016 às 17:18)

ainda em relação ao Douro no Porto e Gaia

"Neste momento não há risco iminente de cheia. Os estudos de pluviosidade, e possível aumento do caudal do rio, indicam que o pico poderá ocorrer pelas 03:00", indicou fonte oficial da autarquia no final de uma reunião entre as autoridades de proteção civil do município e a capitania do Douro.


----------



## manchester (10 Jan 2016 às 17:22)

Aqui por Ermesinde



Zona do Maiashopping que falei ontem:



Zona de Guifões Matosinhos Rio Leça a fazer das suas:


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Jan 2016 às 17:22)

Rajada máxima subiu para os *90,1km/h*


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Jan 2016 às 17:23)

Vento e forte chuva durante a tarde. 

A minha antena acabou de se soltar e está agora suspensa num fio!


----------



## jonas (10 Jan 2016 às 17:28)

Que temporal!


----------



## Nando Costa (10 Jan 2016 às 17:29)

*Cheias Rio Leça - Alfena 

10.01.2016
*


Desculpem a demora e se a qualidade das fotos não é a melhor. Chovia bastante quando as tirei.


----------



## manchester (10 Jan 2016 às 17:35)

Rio Paiva


----------



## manchester (10 Jan 2016 às 17:38)

Continuam a "chover" fotos no fb


----------



## james (10 Jan 2016 às 17:41)

Dilúvio!!!!


----------



## manchester (10 Jan 2016 às 17:41)

http://www.jn.pt/multimedia/galeria.aspx?content_id=4972471
Imagens do JN


----------



## GabKoost (10 Jan 2016 às 17:42)

Arrisquei sair de casa apenas para ver como estava o parque fluvial das Caldas das Taipas. 

Bastante melhor do que pensava. As descargas constantes dos últimos dias safaram a situação. 

Contudo,  o nível estava ainda a subir!


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jan 2016 às 17:47)

Acabei de chegar de uma curta incursão até ao Douro e à Foz, teve mesmo de ser! 
O Douro está cheio, mas pelo menos desde o Fluvial até à Foz, não me parece de forma alguma que venha a causar problemas. Está é sim um vento fortíssimo por aqueles lados, por duas ou três vezes, sem estar a exagerar, levantei o pé do chão! Condições muito complicadas para filmar e/ou fotografar.

Já coloco alguma coisa.


----------



## Nando Costa (10 Jan 2016 às 17:52)

manchester disse:


> http://www.jn.pt/multimedia/galeria.aspx?content_id=4972471
> Imagens do JN


Isso é onde era as antigas confecções FINEX, onde a minha mãe trabalhou alguns anos. Impressionante. É o que dá construir em leito de cheia...


----------



## RamalhoMR (10 Jan 2016 às 17:54)

O Vento tem vindo ainda aumentar de intensidade e esta bastante forte ( ate as janelas abanam ) devido as rajadas que são bastante intensas

Esta-me a lembrar a primeira tempestade que apanhei em Londres ( claro que foi bem pior, ate as cercas caíram e deixou a cidade de pernas pro ar com atrasos e tudo.  ) St. Jude o nome dela.


----------



## Nando Costa (10 Jan 2016 às 17:57)

Neste momento não chove, mas o vento está "demoníaco". Rajadas muito fortes mesmo. Diria que andam na casa dos 90 km/h. Até logo!


----------



## cookie (10 Jan 2016 às 17:59)

Infelizmente não consigo ver aproximadamente metade das fotos colocadas...


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 18:09)

*Cabril 440 mm*  acumulados nos quase 10 dias 

Braga e Lamas de Mouro, se não tivessem falhas de funcionamento, e fazendo a proporção, também terão atingido já os 400 mm.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (10 Jan 2016 às 18:11)

Braga sem luz, pelo menos na minha zona.


----------



## qwerl (10 Jan 2016 às 18:13)

Boas 
Neste momento chove fraco, mas à beira mar o vento é brutal! É só areia no ar.


----------



## guimeixen (10 Jan 2016 às 18:14)

Por aqui foi abaixo a luz mas já voltou.

Chove torrencialmente.


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Jan 2016 às 18:15)

Muito vento e mar revolto aqui em Espinho


----------



## Andre Barbosa (10 Jan 2016 às 18:15)

Luz voltou mas foi tudo abaixo outra vez.


----------



## guimeixen (10 Jan 2016 às 18:19)

Chuva torrencial, bastante vento e a luz já foi outra vez abaixo.


----------



## RamalhoMR (10 Jan 2016 às 18:21)

Tambem ja estive sem luz por alguns momentos. E de vez em quando vai piscando. A chuva voltou com intensidade.


----------



## Vince (10 Jan 2016 às 18:21)

Estava um bocado dantesco por Braga, cortes de luz, chuva torrencial, muito vento, vários alarmes a tocar devido à falta de electricidade.
Agora já a acalmar.

Deve estar igualmente agressivo por onde  vai passando  esta linha de instabilidade


----------



## Andre Barbosa (10 Jan 2016 às 18:27)

Neste momento por Braga:


----------



## jonas (10 Jan 2016 às 18:29)

Continua a chover e muito vento


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2016 às 18:30)

Estrada que faz ligação Alquerubim-Fontinha, encontra-se encerrada ao trânsito. penso que por subida do Rio Vouga


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Jan 2016 às 18:32)

Só agora voltou a luz. INCRÍVEL o que se deu por aqui! 


Nos meus 20 anos nunca tinha visto algo semelhante. Que flashada enorme se deu na central de Dume. Vou colocar aqui o vídeo.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 18:33)

Nando Costa disse:


> Pessoal, como faço para colocar fotos? obrigado.



1º imgur.com
2º _Browse your computer_
3º _Share this image _(lado direito), _more..._
4º _BBCode (Forums)_ clicar ícone para copiar
5º Colar no texto da mensagem.



cookie disse:


> Infelizmente não consigo ver aproximadamente metade das fotos colocadas...



 porquê?


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jan 2016 às 18:34)

Bom, cá ficam os registos possíveis de há pouco, junto ao Douro e ao Atlântico. Vento muito forte; estava mesmo a ver que ia parar ao rio ou que me caía algum ramo em cima...  Atlântico bastante agitado, mas já o vi muito mais furioso do que hoje. No entanto, é sempre bonito de se ver.

Douro, perto do Fluvial:



Winter Storm. Porto, 10-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Winter Storm. Porto, 10-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr



Foz do Douro:

Ver em HD.

Algum meteolouco pela Foz por volta das 17h00?


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2016 às 18:36)

*Douro galgou margens em Gaia*

 Autoridades estão atentas e temem a próxima maré cheia na próxima madrugada.

O rio Douro galgou as margens nas freguesias de Avintes, Crestuma e Afurada, em Gaia, e a Protecção Civil teme que a situação se possa complicar com a nova preia-mar.

Segundo o Comandante da Protecção Civil de Gaia, o rio subiu as margens nas três freguesias ribeirinhas pelas 15h00 e várias equipas estão nos locais a acompanhar a situação.

"Para a noite vai complicar-se muito", afirmou Salvador Almeida segundo o qual os pescadores da Afurada já estão a ser alertados.

Também de acordo com fonte oficial da Câmara Municipal do Porto, a "situação está a agravar-se" as medidas de prevenção poderão ter de ser antecipadas.

As próximas duas horas serão "determinantes", disse a mesma fonte. http://24.sapo.pt/article/rr-sapo-p...ushdown&_swa_csource=sapo.pt&_swa_cmedium=web


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2016 às 18:38)

Boa noite.

Não, ainda não bati o recorde da estação.
O vento aumentou mas a chuva diminuiu.
O *acumulado* está nos* 142,2 mm *a apenas 5 do valor recorde.
O vento sopra moderado forte com rajadas já a rondar os 58 km/h.
A pressão está em queda de momento: 101,0 hPa.

Video do rio Ferreira ao lusco fusco (há cerca de 1 hora e 15 minutos:


----------



## quimdabrita (10 Jan 2016 às 18:50)

Rajadas de vento fortíssimas e muita chuva por cá.


----------



## guimeixen (10 Jan 2016 às 18:51)

Foi a luz abaixo um terceira vez e foi a que demorou mais tempo, cerca 10min.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Jan 2016 às 18:53)

guimeixen disse:


> Foi a luz abaixo um terceira vez e foi a que demorou mais tempo, cerca 10min.



Tens vídeo disto? O flash que se deu foi para esses lados, não sei bem onde foi!


Neste momento está mais calm. Chove moderadamente.


----------



## guimeixen (10 Jan 2016 às 19:00)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Tens vídeo disto? O flash que se deu foi para esses lados, não sei bem onde foi!
> 
> 
> Neste momento está mais calm. Chove moderadamente.



Não, eu estava no pc quando foi abaixo a luz e nem estava a contar que fosse acontecer isto. Disseram-me que tinham visto um clarão só eu disse que já não havia condições como ontem para haver trovoada. Depois tu é que disseste o que tinha acontecido na central de Dume.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2016 às 19:03)

Acabo de ouvir na SIC noticias que a água pode subir aé 1 metro da soleira das portas em Miragaia...


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Jan 2016 às 19:07)

guimeixen disse:


> Não, eu estava no pc quando foi abaixo a luz e nem estava a contar que fosse acontecer isto. Disseram-me que tinham visto um clarão só eu disse que já não havia condições como ontem para haver trovoada. Depois tu é que disseste o que tinha acontecido na central de Dume.



Eu também não estava a contar com nada tão intenso. Sabia que ia chover com intensidade, pois no radar do MeteoGalicia era visível a linha, mas nada semelhante a isto. Não me lembro de ver a luz falhar durante tanto tempo só por causa de chuva e vento.


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2016 às 19:07)

Boas,

por aqui *58.2 mm* acumulados e chove moderado 

Mais logo coloco o filme desta tarde no Rio Leça, ( junto à ponte de pedra ), ainda ontem lá estive e passei a ponte normalmente, hoje a ponte simplesmente desapareceu sob as águas, com tudo inundado nas margens e forte corrente, eu diria que a água subiu uns 4 metros em relação a ontem, ao fim da tarde cortaram uma das faixas da Nacional, como medida de prevenção.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Jan 2016 às 19:11)

E a EMA de Merelim foi-se. 


Vídeo da tempestade. Peço desculpa mas não me consegui conter.


----------



## cookie (10 Jan 2016 às 19:21)

StormRic disse:


> 1º imgur.com
> 2º _Browse your computer_
> 3º _Share this image _(lado direito), _more..._
> 4º _BBCode (Forums)_ clicar ícone para copiar
> ...


Não sei porquê... As imagens não aparecem. O que aparece é um link ou icone de erro/imagem corrompida.
Ha pouco fomos passear as cadelas e que grande molha. Ainda chove bem e com vento forte. Ainda reporto da Senhora da Hora.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jan 2016 às 19:23)

Chuva muito intensa neste momento!


----------



## manchester (10 Jan 2016 às 19:24)

E o passadiço do Paiva estava assim


----------



## manchester (10 Jan 2016 às 19:27)

Que diluvio  neste momento


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2016 às 19:41)

Boa noite outra vez.

O temporal continua. Há que chamar o "bicho" pelo nome...
Continua a chuva moderada e o vento a soprar moderado a forte.

O *acumulado* é agora superior a 150 mm: *153,7 mm*!
Trata-se do recorde desde que tenho a estação (2010). Em poucos meses tive 140,2 mm (em setembro 2015) e agora este valor já a rondar o absurdo...a maior parte desta precipitação é não convectiva mas do tipo estratiforme.
*O acumulado destes 1ºs 10 dias do ano está nos 455,9 mm*. Claramente o valor mais alto que observei por cá em tão poucos dias...

Deixo estas fotos dos 3 rios da zona que confluem para dar origem ao rio Ferreira: o rio Ferreira, o rio Carvalhosa (conhecido também por "cerejinha") e o rio Eiriz que passa aqui a perto de 200 metros:


----------



## jonas (10 Jan 2016 às 19:46)

Chove torrenciamente!


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2016 às 19:46)

Cá fica então o filme desta tarde no Rio Leça ( Ponte de Pedra ), ver em HD:

Ontem a ponte e os arcos viam-se bem, hoje nada, a água passa-lhe por cima..


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2016 às 19:50)

*Douro vai galgar margens à hora de jantar, avisa Câmara do Porto*

Equipas da Protecção Civil estão a avisar população e donos de estabelecimentos comerciais, disponibilizando meios para retirarem e guardarem alguns pertences.

http://www.publico.pt/sociedade/not...dar-zonas-ribeirinhas-do-porto-e-gaia-1719764


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2016 às 19:53)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite outra vez.
> 
> O temporal continua. Há que chamar o "bicho" pelo nome...
> Continua a chuva moderada e o vento a soprar moderado a forte.
> ...



Valores loucos, impressionante.


----------



## jonas (10 Jan 2016 às 19:55)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Douro vai galgar margens à hora de jantar, avisa Câmara do Porto*
> 
> Equipas da Protecção Civil estão a avisar população e donos de estabelecimentos comerciais, disponibilizando meios para retirarem e guardarem alguns pertences.
> 
> http://www.publico.pt/sociedade/not...dar-zonas-ribeirinhas-do-porto-e-gaia-1719764


Vai ser bonito...


----------



## kikofra (10 Jan 2016 às 20:03)

http://www.visitar-porto.com/en/images-videos/porto-webcams/cam-1.html

Live web da ribeira


----------



## supercell (10 Jan 2016 às 20:04)

Por aqui as rajadas metem muito respeito...


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 20:08)

Precipitação está a aumentar nas montanhas, *Cabril aproxima-se dos 500 mm*, neste ritmo atinge-os ainda hoje.


----------



## panzer4 (10 Jan 2016 às 20:09)

Rio Sousa atinge níveis jamais visto por esta zona em Lousada. EN 105 em Lousada esteve cortada ao transito grande parte do dia devido a deslizamento de terras...Neste momento chove certinho e com vento a mistura,mas nada comparado com a noite passada. EN 15 em Lousada ,esteve também cortada de madrugada devido  á queda de árvores..Dia tipicamento invernoso,e como se diz por cá...é o tempo dele


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 20:11)

Ruipedroo disse:


> E a EMA de Merelim foi-se.



Desde as 6h da manhã. Além de várias outras.


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2016 às 20:16)

Espero bem que isto acalme rapidamente porque já chega. Ninguém aguenta.


----------



## supercell (10 Jan 2016 às 20:22)

Chove torrencialmente com bastante vento...


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2016 às 20:24)

Aveiro-São João da Madeira com uma linha severa de instabilidade com ecos amarelo/laranja...


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 20:32)

Frente ondulando à medida que desce em latitude e comprime as isóbaras para sul:







Acumulados até às 19h:








Spoiler: Ranking do acumulado do mês


----------



## jonas (10 Jan 2016 às 20:37)

A pouco viu-se dois relampagos aqui
O rio sousa e que deve estar!E seus afluentes


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Jan 2016 às 20:39)

Impressionante!!! Que chuvada!
Devo dizer que com ainda curtos 19 anos de vida nunca vi um dia tao chuvoso como hoje.
Tendo em conta as estações aqui perto aqui na minha zona caíram mais de 140\150mm. A estação do Aristocrata segue nos 160mm!!!! Não vai chegar aos 200 mas mesmo assim impressionante!


----------



## meteoamador (10 Jan 2016 às 20:43)

Boas noites

E continua o rigoroso inverno que se instalou por cá desde o inicio do ano, é caso para dizer que já não vejo o sol desde do o ano passado.

Hoje tirei umas fotos em Ponte da Barca:






















Também passei por Ponte de Lima onde os soldados tinha água pelos joelhos, mas já não havia luz suficiente para fotografar.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 20:54)

jonas disse:


> A pouco viu-se dois relampagos aqui
> O rio sousa e que deve estar!E seus afluentes



Os detectores nada apanham, porque será? Nem o IPMA nem o Blitz, mas isto tem sido uma constante ao longo deste temporal, nem metade das descargas foi registada.

Novamente o espectacular efeito do feixe do radar de Arouca a furar por entre a precipitação:






Pela persistência da frente naquela zona, a cheia grave no Vouga parece-me certa.

.


----------



## james (10 Jan 2016 às 20:55)

Belos dias de inverno que têm estado. 
Pena que existam estações em regiões bem chuvosas que estão sempre " off ", o que aldraba os valores totais de precipitação. 

Pena que muitas regiões, a chuva cai toda de uma vez e passam períodos relativamente longos com pouca chuva.  Podia ser melhor distribuída ao longo do ano. 

Mas que venham mais uns meses assim como tem estado. Eu aguento!


----------



## GabKoost (10 Jan 2016 às 20:57)

Realmente é fantástico ver todos os rios do noroeste a transbordar desta forma. A precipitação destes últimos dias têm sido impressionante e a de hoje excecional. 

Estranhamente quase não há repercussões disso nos telejornais e outros meios de comunicação à escala nacional. Se chovesse 25% disso em Lisboa ou no Algarve teríamos reportagens especiais durante todo o dia. 

Por essas coisas é que se cria a imagem de um país monocromático mediterrânico que não corresponde de à realidade. 

Estou a ver nesse momento o jogo entre o Celta e o Atlético e a zona de Vigo está neste momento sujeita as mesma intempéries que nós!


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jan 2016 às 20:58)

StormRic disse:


> Precipitação está a aumentar nas montanhas, *Cabril aproxima-se dos 500 mm*, neste ritmo atinge-os ainda hoje.


 Isso equivale a quase 200% do acumulado normal do mês certo? E ainda faltam 21 dias de Janeiro... Sem dúvida um evento extremamente raro...


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2016 às 20:59)

Mais um video, este fiz hoje ao fim do dia na Foz do Douro, vento muito forte na altura e alguma chuva ( ver HD )


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 21:03)

*120 mm em 24 horas* em Cabril.


----------



## qwerl (10 Jan 2016 às 21:03)

Boa noite

Por aqui choveu bem durante a passagem da frente, e ainda chove, o vento acalmou muito, sendo agora moderado com algumas rajadas.
Neste momento a chuva é fraca. Agora está tudo bastante calmo comparadamente com há uma hora, em que o vento era fortíssimo e a chuva caía bem. Grande contraste.
A estação de Ovar-Serrado leva *28,7mm *e a de Ovar(cidade) leva *32,5mm.*
Já agora, a estação de Ovar-Serrado leva *184,2mm* este mês, ultrapassando já a média. A de Ovar(cidade) leva *179,1mm *este mês.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 21:07)

Snifa disse:


> Mais um video, este fiz hoje ao fim do dia na Foz do Douro, vento muito forte na altura e alguma chuva ( ver HD )



 espectacular! E as gaivotas adoram aquilo, será que estão a apanhar o peixe que é atirado? 

Belo vídeo, certamente feito em condições bem difíceis.


----------



## vitamos (10 Jan 2016 às 21:11)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Isso equivale a quase 200% do acumulado normal do mês certo? E ainda faltam 21 dias de Janeiro... Sem dúvida um evento extremamente raro...




Talvez nem tanto... A normal para Braga é de facto menor (176mm). No entanto Cabril, no Gerês atinge acumulados frequentemente bem mais generosos. Normal não é certamente, mas não se trata de uma situação tão rara assim.


----------



## james (10 Jan 2016 às 21:15)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Isso equivale a quase 200% do acumulado normal do mês certo? E ainda faltam 21 dias de Janeiro... Sem dúvida um evento extremamente raro...




São esses valores extraordinários que fazem do Gerês uma das regiões mais chuvosas da Europa!


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2016 às 21:36)

*66.2 mm* acumulados por aqui 

10.9 ºc actuais.


----------



## jonas (10 Jan 2016 às 21:47)

Snifa disse:


> *66.2 mm* acumulados por aqui
> 
> 10.9 ºc actuais.


E chove por ai?


----------



## james (10 Jan 2016 às 21:50)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Jan 2016 às 22:21)

james disse:


> Chove torrencialmente!


Aqui nada....! Interessante


----------



## meteoamador (10 Jan 2016 às 22:27)

Uma foto de Ponte de lima que encontrei num outro forum:








Por agora esta tudo mais calmo, chove fraco e quase não há  vento.
A estação mais próxima leva *66.8 mm* acumulados

Tatual 9.9ºC


----------



## james (10 Jan 2016 às 22:29)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Aqui nada....! Interessante [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Dá a impressão que este evento teve a máxima expressão no Douro Litoral e teve dificuldades em subir em latitude.  Aqui também não foi nada de extraordinário, então em termos de vento nem se fala, a milhas das rajadas de 90 km / h previstas.


----------



## cookie (10 Jan 2016 às 22:41)

Surfistas salvos após irem para o mar aproveitar ondas em revolta


JN
 | Hoje às 21:21
O alerta chegou à Polícia Marítima de Leixões pelas 12.30 horas: duas pessoas estavam no paredão da praia do Titã, em Matosinhos, em situação de perigo.


A violência do mar e a chuva forte impediu o resgate com bote ou mota de água. Chamou-se a equipa do Sistema de Salvamento Balnear, serviço ligado à Proteção Civil, criado pela Câmara e coordenado pela Autoridade Marítima local para ocorrer a situações de emergência seja em que altura do ano for.



Foram içados, através de manobras de rappel. Eram sufistas e calcularam mal as condições para a prática desportiva.

O alerta laranja não desmotivou dois amigos, de 38 e 40 anos, a pegar nas pranchas e a ir para a praia tentar aproveitar as ondas em revolta. Correu mal. Conseguiram chegar ao paredão (ou molhe sul) e ali permanecer, com as ondas a passarem por cima, à espera de ajuda. E ela veio.

O salvamento foi feito depois das equipas de socorro terem entrado no porto de Leixões e içá-los no cais. Diz quem viu que os homens estavam em hipotermia e com escoriações, que foram assistidos por uma equipa do INEM, recusando, porém, ir ao hospital. A Polícia Marítima identificou-os.


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2016 às 22:43)

*Autarca de Gaia alerta: cheias podem prolongar-se até ao meio-dia*
*Eduardo Vítor Rodrigues diz que a "situação piorou" face ao previsto, por causa da água das barragens espanholas*

O presidente da câmara de Gaia este domingo que as cheias previstas no rio Douro, nas ribeiras de Porto e Gaia, pode prolongar-se até ao meio-dia de segunda-feira, tendo em conta os débitos de água das barragens espanholas.

Segundo Eduardo Vítor Rodrigues, a "situação piorou" face ao previsto, quer pelo débito de água das barragens espanholas, que deverá chegar ao Porto dentro de oito horas, quer pelo pouco escoamento de água para o mar que durante a tarde deveria ter sido de dois metros, mas ficou-se pelos 30 centímetros.

"Com a incapacidade do mar para receber água do rio, vamos ter uma inundação na zona do Cais de Gaia", afirmou o autarca que garante estarem a ser coordenadas medidas com Espanha para conseguir uma redução do débito de água.

Durante a tarde de hoje, as águas já galgaram as margens das freguesias de Avintes, Crestuma, Oliveira do Douro e Afurada, em Gaia, mas sem causar riscos à população.

A subida do rio irá sim "afetar as pessoas na zona do Cais de Gaia e na Afurada", local este onde se preveem também "consequências nas embarcações".

O pico do caudal deverá ocorrer pelas 03:00 após o que as autoridades esperam uma diminuição.

Contudo, e "tendo em conta os débitos de Espanha" e a agitação marítima, Vítor Rodrigues adianta que "as cheias podem prolongar-se até ao meio-dia" de segunda-feira.

A informação foi avançada após uma nova reunião entre as autoridades de proteção civil, autarcas de Gaia e Gondomar e a secretária de Estado Isabel Oneto.

A Câmara do Porto avisou hoje que face ao agravamento das condições, o Douro poderia mesmo galgar as margens de Porto e Gaia, estando previsto que na zona de Miragaia suba um metro acima das soleiras das portas.

Naquele local estão já várias equipas da proteção civil do município a avisar a população e os donos de estabelecimentos, disponibilizando também meios para retirarem e guardarem alguns pertences num espaço já preparado na Alfândega do Porto.

Cerca das 20:00, junto à Praça do Cubo, na Ribeira, o presidente da câmara do Porto, Rui Moreira informou ter-se já reunido com as autarquias de Gondomar e Gaia e com a secretária de Estado Adjunta e da Administração Interna, Isabel Oneto, para poderem definir estratégias.

A jusante, o presidente da Câmara de Gondomar, Marco Martins, informou ter "várias equipas no terreno em alerta" devido à iminência de cheias no rio Douro.

O Centro de Previsão e Prevenção de Cheias (CPPC) do rio Douro alertou durante a tarde para a possibilidade de inundações nas ribeiras do Porto e de Vila Nova de Gaia, devido ao mau tempo em conjugação com a preia-mar.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 22:47)

cookie disse:


> A Polícia Marítima identificou-os.



Mais um exemplo de... nem sei bem de quê, é melhor não dizer. Penso que obrigar outrem, por dever de profissão, a colocar-se em situação de perigo devido a negligência do primeiro, pode ser um crime. Quem é que paga as operações de "socorro" destes dois desmiolados? Nós todos, claro, eles se calhar ficam-se a rir e até vão contar a proeza para o facebook. 

Edição: uns diazinhos na choça faziam-lhes bem, com certeza, para não voltarem a repetir a graça.


----------



## cookie (10 Jan 2016 às 22:49)

Quando segui hoje de manhã na A28 direção N-S depois da área de serviço de vila do conde do lado direito, onde se vê uma igreja ha uns campos que por terem um ribeiro no meio todos os anos alagam. Vivo nesta zona ha 8 anos e nunca vi aqueles campos assim! De resto apenas alguns ramos partidos.


----------



## cookie (10 Jan 2016 às 22:52)

StormRic disse:


> Mais um exemplo de... nem sei bem de quê, é melhor não dizer. Penso que obrigar outrem, por dever de profissão, a colocar-se em situação de perigo devido a negligência do primeiro, pode ser um crime. Quem é que paga as operações de "socorro" destes dois desmiolados? Nós todos, claro, eles se calhar ficam-se a rir e até vão contar a proeza para o facebook.
> 
> Edição: uns diazinhos na choça faziam-lhes bem, com certeza, para não voltarem a repetir a graça.


De uma gigante inconsciência e irresponsabilidade sem dúvida. Talvez haja responsabilidade civil (criminal duvido)...


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 22:53)

Portanto confirma-se que a zona de Viana do Castelo até nem esteve a par de outras regiões do Minho e Douro Litoral. Penso que Monção também se enquadra nesta situação, talvez pela baixa altitude e comportamento do vento.


----------



## Nando Costa (10 Jan 2016 às 22:54)

Boa Noite. De momento não chove, nem faz vento. Tudo muito calmo, depois de um dia tempestuoso e que vai ficar gravado na memória.


----------



## cookie (10 Jan 2016 às 23:10)

O que nos espera esta madrugada e 2a feira? O estofex não indica nenhum evento (nem para hoje indicava). Na imagem de satélite vê-se ainda muita nebulosidade a caminho...


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2016 às 23:11)

fotos do facebook do Rio Este, zona dos Galos


----------



## james (10 Jan 2016 às 23:20)

StormRic disse:


> Portanto confirma-se que a zona de Viana do Castelo até nem esteve a par de outras regiões do Minho e Douro Litoral. Penso que Monção também se enquadra nesta situação, talvez pela baixa altitude e comportamento do vento.




Não sei se estou a dizer alguma asneira, mas devido ao facto da região do Vale do Minho e da  faixa Litoral Esposende - Caminha estarem protegidas por uma cintura de montanhas são as regiões do Minho que menos beneficiam com entradas de Sul. 

E, para ter um termo de comparação, de reparar que a faixa costeira da região do Porto, por exemplo,  tem enormes acumulados com estas entradas, quase comparáveis às regiões mais interiores.


----------



## james (10 Jan 2016 às 23:27)

Resumo meteorológico do dia por cá :

Céu muito nublado ou encoberto. 

Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte a partir da tarde. 

Vento fraco a moderado, tornando - se moderado a forte a partir da tarde. 

Tatual: 11 graus centígrados


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Jan 2016 às 23:27)

Nando Costa disse:


> Boa Noite. De momento não chove, nem faz vento. Tudo muito calmo, depois de um dia tempestuoso e que vai ficar gravado na memória.



Um fim de semana muito bom sem dúvida. 2016 em dez dias já teve tanta ou mais animação que 2015.

Entretanto a EMA voltou, e mesmo sem as 12 horas que foram à vida segue com *62,5 mm *até às 22H. 


Enfim, daria um belo acumulado. O total do mês é de *341,3 mm *sem as 12 horas.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2016 às 23:43)

james disse:


> Não sei se estou a dizer alguma asneira, mas devido ao facto da região do Vale do Minho e da  faixa Litoral Esposende - Caminha estarem protegidas por uma cintura de montanhas são as regiões do Minho que menos beneficiam com entradas de Sul.



James, não é assim...A cintura de Montanhas está no interior e por isso directamente não afecta a faixa litoral ou o Vale do Minho. O que afecta é de forma indirecta.
Esta entrada não foi uma entrada das mais comuns no nosso inverno. Valores destes são raros - houve uma combinação pouco usual entre chuva convectiva e chuva estratiforme e não uniforme na sua distribuição.
O habitual é termos no nosso Noroeste peninsular entradas de SO mais uniformes e com maior expressão quanto mais a Norte.
Esse é o padrão.
O tal padrão que nos traz muitos dias de chuva, com entradas frequentes de frentes quentes e frentes frias, depressões após depressões, com valores de acumulados acima dos 20 mm e abaixo dos 80 mm. Maiores que este último valor são raros em entradas típicas, a não ser que nos refiramos às montanhas do eixo Peneda, Soajo, Amarela, Gerês, Cabreira, Barroso, Alvão, Marão, Montemuro e Freita.
Obviamente que a minha zona, em particular o planalto (ou Chã) de Ferreira não é páreo com as montanhas do tal eixo ou barreira de condensação que referi, nem com algumas montanhas do Alto Minho mais próximas do Atlântico. Mas que são registados valores elevados isso é indesmentível...Uma temporada por cá num outono\inverno típicos e mais pareceria estarmos no Alto Minho.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jan 2016 às 00:09)

Boa noite.

Eis que termina o domingo marcado pela chuva copiosa, pelas inundações, por alguns acidentes com sempre tristes consequências (felizmente contidas).
Neste momento não chove, o vento sopra fraco e o céu apresenta-se muito nublado com razoáveis abertas.

O* acumulado* deste dia foi de *162,3 mm*, *um valor recorde* na minha estação e, certamente, um valor muito difícil de bater nos próximos anos. Mas nunca se sabe...
O* acumulado mensal *está agora nos *464,5 mm*.

Tenho mais uns vídeos para cá colocar, ainda em processamento - sistema de upload muito lento.... Deixo uma amostra do Rio Eiriz ao final da tarde deste domingo:


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Jan 2016 às 00:23)

O rio Douro não transbordou está a 1,5 metros de transbordar.
Pelas imagens vídeo, agora em maré vaza já a encher até ás 4:09h , está a 1,5 metros de transbordar ( medida obtida a olho nu)

Altura da maré baixa 0,59m
Altura da preia mar 3,57m 

Diferença entre as alturas das marés = 2,98 metros

Será que o rio Douro vai transbordar na cidade do Porto? Acompanhem a evolução em http://www.visitar-porto.com/en/images-videos/live-video.html


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jan 2016 às 00:37)

Braga...





Fonte: Renascença


----------



## qwerl (11 Jan 2016 às 00:38)

Por aqui reina a calmaria contrastando com o resto do dia.
Caiu um aguaceiro há pouco. O rio encheu bastante mas não chegou a transbordar, ficou a centímetros.


----------



## AnDré (11 Jan 2016 às 00:41)

Miguel96 disse:


> Será que o rio Douro vai transbordar na cidade do Porto? Acompanhem a evolução em http://www.visitar-porto.com/en/images-videos/live-video.html



A velocidade da água do rio é estonteante! :O 
Algo que caia agora ao rio só pára em alto mar.


----------



## GabKoost (11 Jan 2016 às 00:58)

james disse:


> Não sei se estou a dizer alguma asneira, mas devido ao facto da região do Vale do Minho e da  faixa Litoral Esposende - Caminha estarem protegidas por uma cintura de montanhas são as regiões do Minho que menos beneficiam com entradas de Sul.
> 
> E, para ter um termo de comparação, de reparar que a faixa costeira da região do Porto, por exemplo,  tem enormes acumulados com estas entradas, quase comparáveis às regiões mais interiores.



Não creio.

As montanhas são sempre elementos que pressionam e potenciam a queda de chuva independentemente da orientação das entradas.

Hoje, simplesmente, os eventos que originaram mais precipitação resolveram entrar no Douro Litoral e não no Minho.


----------



## boneli (11 Jan 2016 às 01:01)

huguh disse:


> fotos do facebook do Rio Este, zona dos Galos






Moro junto ao rio no troço da ultima fot. Efetivamente o rio durante a tarde esteve no limite mas aguentou-se! As obras que têm vindo a ser feitas de renaturalização do rio Este estão a dar efeitos. Tenho a certeza que se esta intempérie fosse antes de 2012 o rio galgava de certeza. Foi como da água pra o vinho. 

Por agora tudo calmo.


----------



## criz0r (11 Jan 2016 às 01:01)

Também estou a acompanhar em directo já desde ontem o caudal do rio Douro através dessa mesma Webcam. É realmente impressionante a velocidade da corrente, ainda no dia 1 estive no Porto e estava ali nos limites normais, nada comparado com o que vemos neste momento. Lá se vão os tradicionais "Baldes de Vodka Preta" da Ribeira  .


----------



## Andre Barbosa (11 Jan 2016 às 01:12)

Mas que temporal se pôs agora de repente em Braga!
Se não foi um tornado, foi qualquer coisa parecida! Foi tudo pelos ares de repente durante quase 1 minuto 

Já ponho vídeo.


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2016 às 01:16)

Ruipedroo disse:


> E a EMA de Merelim foi-se.
> 
> 
> Vídeo da tempestade. Peço desculpa mas não me consegui conter.



Parece aqueles vídeos dos furacões, com direito quebras de luz e tudo!


----------



## Andre Barbosa (11 Jan 2016 às 01:17)

Há 5 minutos atrás. Impressionante


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Jan 2016 às 01:18)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Mas que temporal se pôs agora de repente em Braga!
> Se não foi um tornado, foi qualquer coisa parecida! Foi tudo pelos ares de repente durante quase 1 minuto
> 
> Já ponho vídeo.



Está muito vento também aqui em Espinho.

Se não foi tornado foi um downburst ou um microburst. Há tantos fenómenos relacionados com o vento.

A barraca da olá quase de certeza que vai flutuar, ainda não é maré cheia e já está a meio metro, segundo a webcam


----------



## criz0r (11 Jan 2016 às 01:23)

Esta imagem da web agora em directo já se vê claramente o rio Douro praticamente a chegar ao cais.


----------



## Vince (11 Jan 2016 às 01:25)

Já estava a dormir a acordei com o barulho.
Foi uma célula muito repentina que largou bem, desta vez de forma mais localizada.


----------



## huguh (11 Jan 2016 às 01:31)

bela corrente que o Douro leva aí no Porto sim sr.! não é com certeza muito diferente da que leva aqui na Régua..
espero que ao menos não desça muito aqui para ainda conseguir fazer uma boa foto-reportagem durante o dia


----------



## StormRic (11 Jan 2016 às 01:35)

james disse:


> Não sei se estou a dizer alguma asneira, mas devido ao facto da região do Vale do Minho e da  faixa Litoral Esposende - Caminha estarem protegidas por uma cintura de montanhas são as regiões do Minho que menos beneficiam com entradas de Sul.
> 
> E, para ter um termo de comparação, de reparar que a faixa costeira da região do Porto, por exemplo,  tem enormes acumulados com estas entradas, quase comparáveis às regiões mais interiores.



Exacto. É precisamente essa a minha ideia quando refiro o comportamento do vento. O vale do Minho fica na sombra com ventos do quadrante sul.


Ao fim do dia reapareceram nas séries horárias alguns dos valores do extenso período de falhas que durou desde as 6h da manhã, mas nenhuma série das que tinha sido afectada ficou completa.
Talvez ainda apareçam mais algumas reposições mas não acredito.

Acumulados de uma primeira década de Janeiro excepcional. Penso que não tem paralelo histórico, mas irei procurar nos arquivos de Boletins para a Agricultura (não só os on-line mas os de antigamente, em papel mesmo, de que tenho o arquivo quase completo). Também tentarei completar as séries estimando os valores em falta com a ajuda das estações amadoras.






Pelo menos quatro estações excederam seguramente os 400 mm, numa primeira estimativa grosseira, incluindo Braga (?) e Lamas de Mouro. Portanto uma grande zona do Minho não litoral e uma faixa interior no Douro Litoral.


----------



## SLM (11 Jan 2016 às 01:36)

O Douro já está no Cais de Gaia neste momento, pela página de facebook "Porto":


----------



## criz0r (11 Jan 2016 às 01:36)

Pessoal de Braga que vídeos fantásticos que vocês agora partilharam, isso fez-me lembrar como o MSantos disse e bem os vídeos dos Furacões nos States. Foi mesmo uma situação bastante localizada.


----------



## Vince (11 Jan 2016 às 01:37)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Há 5 minutos atrás. Impressionante




Bom vídeo. E agora está uma tranquilidade enorme, como se nada se tivesse passado.


----------



## huguh (11 Jan 2016 às 01:47)

SLM disse:


> O Douro já está no Cais de Gaia neste momento, pela página de facebook "Porto":



esse era o "estilo" de plataformas que tínhamos na Régua até ha uns 2 anos antes das obras.  também subiam com o rio, só que aqui o rio subia tanto que estoirava com as correntes que as prendiam, e ou tinham de ser retiradas antes ou quando já não dava tempo eram plataformas para ir para o lixo como nesta cheia em 2006..






felizmente que fizeram obras e agora temos uns cais "fixos" e submersíveis, digamos assim.. o rio sobe e eles lá ficam debaixo de água


----------



## Vince (11 Jan 2016 às 01:58)

Amanhã pergunta-se ao IPMA se seria uma supercélula, tem alguns ares disso. Já vai longe e ainda não se dissipou.


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Jan 2016 às 02:01)

Foi mesmo só aí na cidade. Aqui fez bastante vento mas a chuva não foi lá muito intensa.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (11 Jan 2016 às 02:22)

Forte aguaceiro neste momento, acompanhado de vento. Assumo que o evento esteja acabar.


----------



## HélderCosta (11 Jan 2016 às 02:38)

Boa Noite, 
Acabo de chegar da afurada e o rio Douro já anda na rua ha cerca de uma hora! Várias estradas já estão cortadas porque a água está a subir muito rápido...


----------



## SLM (11 Jan 2016 às 02:52)

Novo vídeo do Douro:


----------



## Stinger (11 Jan 2016 às 04:10)

Crestuma estava com as comportas todas abertas e algumas ouvia se os estalos dos cadeados gigantes que acionam as comportas !

Na marina que antecede a barragem a agua ficava a 30 cms de transbordar .

Praia de zebreiros submersa e interdita


----------



## Paelagius (11 Jan 2016 às 04:58)

Marina da Afurada


----------



## james (11 Jan 2016 às 07:22)

Bom dia,

Céu muito nublado e aguaceiros. 

Algum vento.



Tatual: 10 graus centígrados

Uma boa semana.

P.S.  Está um céu muito carregado, magnífico!


----------



## james (11 Jan 2016 às 07:52)

Brutal trovoada por aqui,  que grandes bombas!!! 

E chove com granizo!


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Jan 2016 às 08:09)

Há cerca de 20 minutos rajada repentina de vento, abanou a janela e um barulho enorme se fez soar


----------



## Snifa (11 Jan 2016 às 08:13)

Fortíssima rajada de vento pouco antes de uma célula chegar, até fez barulho ao passar pelos prédios.


----------



## karkov (11 Jan 2016 às 08:14)

Gerofil disse:


> Braga...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Será mais Guimarães. Essa árvore caiu a 1km da saída de Guimarães da A11... freguesia de Brito mais concretamente... zona de descida... perigoso perigoso...


----------



## Veterano (11 Jan 2016 às 08:22)

Bom dia. Está aos aguaceiros aqui em Matosinhos, com 14,2º.


----------



## GabKoost (11 Jan 2016 às 08:30)

Forte aguaceiro há pouco.

O tempo arrefeceu bastante em relação aos últimos dias.


----------



## Portugal Storms (11 Jan 2016 às 09:33)

Esteve animado por aí esta manhã .


----------



## cookie (11 Jan 2016 às 09:58)

Por vc nada de demais... Algum vento e uma ou outra pinga. A chuva deu uma trégua e o trabalho também por isso ainda deu para ir dar uma corridinha. Agora surge uma nuvem negra que está a tapar o sol. O mar está violento, a praia com muitos detritos e o rio ave impõe respeito pela corrente que leva.


----------



## Falkor (11 Jan 2016 às 11:00)

Bom dia

De sábado para domingo a minha estação registou uma rajada de 178Km/h







Peço desculpa pela informação tardia, mas só conseguir aceder à net hoje.


----------



## Vince (11 Jan 2016 às 11:09)

Está aonde a estação? Há mais dados, uma sequência temporal ?


----------



## Falkor (11 Jan 2016 às 11:14)

Só consegui mesmo esta foto da memoria da estação.


----------



## Snifa (11 Jan 2016 às 11:25)

178 Km/h é muita "fruta", uma rajada dessa ordem é bastante destrutiva e certamente faria estragos 

Não afectou telhados/estruturas e provocou queda de árvores?


----------



## Nando Costa (11 Jan 2016 às 11:29)

Boas. Aqui o dia amanheceu solarengo embora o céu apresentava-se com muitas nuvens. Depois da tempestade a bonança. Neste momento o sol brilha. Está frio diria que estão uns 12/13ºC. Não me importava nada que tivéssemos este tempo até Maio, claro que intercalado com uns bons dias de sol e tempo ameno.


----------



## Falkor (11 Jan 2016 às 11:29)

Na zona não tenho conhecimento de danos de maior a não ser árvores. A informação vale o que vale, é uma estação do lidl.


----------



## Vince (11 Jan 2016 às 12:23)

Algumas de ontem/anteontem no fb


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Jan 2016 às 12:35)

Boas,
Por aqui céu nublado com abertas, alguns aguaceiros moderados o acumulado de hoje está nos *2,8mm*

Tempo mais fresco a mínima foi de *8ºC *neste momento estão *11,2ºC *com* 77% HR *e vento de WSW a *20km/h
*
Dados de ontem: 
- Acumulado *35,2mm*
- Intensidade máxima *160mm/hr* (5:59h)
- Rajada máxima *90,1km/h* (16:43h)
- Pressão mínima *999,23hPa* (18:30h)

Foto que tirei ao final da manhã, impressionante a cor negra do rio 







*
*


----------



## dopedagain (11 Jan 2016 às 13:07)

Coisas a acalmarem um bocado em Ponte de Lima, Arco íris a dar até um ar da sua graça  já não há precipitação somente vento ligeiro que ainda incomoda um pouco


----------



## cookie (11 Jan 2016 às 13:57)

A praia de Azurara está irreconhecível pela quantidade de entulho e madeira que deu à costa. O mar está castanho também pela influência do rio. Logo devo conseguir fotos da praia. O vento sopra moderado de nw, é frio.
No fim de semana muita gente deve vir buscar lenha à praia, cortando os troncos inclusive com motoserras.


----------



## james (11 Jan 2016 às 14:23)

Por aqui, dia de aguaceiros fortes e de granizo!

Este evento  foi uma maravilha para a trovoada por estas bandas .  Já à muito tempo que não vinha assim umas trovoadas.  Foi no sábado, no domingo e hoje (  foi um Amanhecer bem ruidoso por aqui, com fortes trovões) .


----------



## karkov (11 Jan 2016 às 14:35)

Em Guimarães cai agora grande chuvada!!

Edit: granizo batido a vento


----------



## dopedagain (11 Jan 2016 às 14:40)

Já neva de novo em Castro Laboreiro e Lamas de Mouro!


----------



## james (11 Jan 2016 às 14:43)

karkov disse:


> Em Guimarães cai agora grande chuvada!!
> 
> Edit: granizo batido a vento




Pois está .  Estou em Guimarães e chove a potes.

Mas circula - se bem, esta cidade tem um belo sistema de escoamento .  Se estivesse em Braga, já estava atolado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Jan 2016 às 14:59)

Vídeo que fiz ao final da manhã junto a Ponte D.Luís , notável a corrente do rio! ( Ver em HD ) :


----------



## Bracaro (11 Jan 2016 às 16:05)

E ao 11º dia do ano de 2016 pudemos comprovar que o céu continua azul e o sol anda lá por cima. Uma manhã que alternou breves períodos de sol com aguaceiros; agora de tarde o tempo escureceu e a chuva vai caindo intermitentemente.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Jan 2016 às 16:15)

Forte aguaceiro sobre o Mar em frente ao Furadouro:


----------



## qwerl (11 Jan 2016 às 16:36)

Boas

Dia marcado por alguns aguaceiros fracos a moderados, tendo caído um aguaceiro forte puxado a muito vento há pouco
Acumulado em Ovar-Serrado: 1,3mm
Em Ovar(cidade): 2,3mm
Neste momento estão *13,6ºC*, céu com bastante nebulosidade mas também razoáveis abertas, e vento fraco.


----------



## cookie (11 Jan 2016 às 16:55)

Fotos da praia de Azurara. A mancha castanha junto à água é madeira








As pessoas já começaram a recolher a lenha para aquecimento.


----------



## qwerl (11 Jan 2016 às 17:17)

Boa célula que passou por aqui, aguaceiro forte que durou mais ou menos 10 minutos acompanhado de bastante vento e algumas pedras de granizo, ecos amarelos/laranja no radar, e com o céu muito escuro.
A temperatura caiu para * 11,6ºC
*


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Jan 2016 às 17:50)

Boa tarde,


dia de aguaceiros fortes por aqui, de curta duração. Acumulados 9 mm até às 16H.

O acumulado de ontem foi de *91,3 mm*, *142,3 mm* no fim de semana. 


Acumulado Mensal: *379,1 mm*.


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Jan 2016 às 18:39)

Hoje na Praia da Aguda em Vila Nova de Gaia
https://www.facebook.com/FotografiaJoaquimOliveira/


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Jan 2016 às 18:58)

Passei esta tarde de comboio e pude observar que o passadiço de Quebrantões do Areinho situado ao lado da Ponte do Freixo, a parte mais baixa deste foi inundado. Foi inaugurado a 2 de Agosto de 2015.

Começa no minuto 2:00


----------



## dopedagain (11 Jan 2016 às 19:07)

Hoje decidi tirar o pó a minha bike que já se encontrava parada a uma semana devido a esta chuva e vento,  subi a uma serra aqui ao lado de casa  na esperança de ver os cumes da peneda geres para saber se havia neve  ( estava completamente nublado foi impossível de ver! )  e deparei me com esta cascata que em dias normais simplesmente não existe! uma queda de agua com cerca de 100 metros que estava a despejar para o rio trovela ( afluente do rio lima )


Video não foi mais longo porque estava a chegar um grande rebanho de cabras


----------



## Nando Costa (11 Jan 2016 às 22:15)

Boa noite. Neste momento reina, a acalmia total. De tarde, por volta das 15h, caiu um bom aguaceiro de saraiva. Assim foi o dia marcado por muitas nuvens, alguns aguaceiros, mas também boas e generosas abertas. Fiquem bem.


----------



## SLM (12 Jan 2016 às 01:28)

Em Fafe um carro que se despistou foi arrastado largas dezenas de metros pela força das águas do rio


----------



## Stinger (12 Jan 2016 às 02:26)

Passei em gramido na margem do rio douro e foi possivel ver que andou por cima daquilo tudo , hoje está a abaixo 2 metros sensivelmente .

Com o descarregar das barragens espanholas como vai ficar a situaçao ?


----------



## huguh (12 Jan 2016 às 02:45)

Como disse já no tópico dos rios e albufeiras, foi dado o Alerta de cheias em Espanha para o rio Douro... se estivesse a chover cá como esteve nos últimos dias ia ser o caos.. 
parece-me que o Douro deverá manter pelo menos aqui pela Régua um caudal semelhante ao que teve nesta segunda feira


----------



## Veterano (12 Jan 2016 às 08:25)

Bom dia . Aguaceiros fracos, para uma temperatura de 9,6º.


----------



## DMartins (12 Jan 2016 às 08:53)

Bom dia.
4.2° em Guimarães. 
Parou a chuva, está a limpar agora.


----------



## karkov (12 Jan 2016 às 08:55)

DMartins disse:


> Bom dia.
> 4.2° em Guimarães.
> Parou a chuva, está a limpar agora.



Confere


----------



## cookie (12 Jan 2016 às 09:05)

Em vila do conde também se nota a descida de temperatura. De momento 8 graus e caiu ainda agora um pequeno aguaceiro com pingas grossas. Foto tirada ha momentos para Este. Vento praticamente inexistente.





Da reserva para oeste





E um muito tímido arco-íris sobre o prédio.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jan 2016 às 11:22)

Neste video de um motovlog portugues, a partir do minuto 16, dá para ver bem como está agora a praia de São Pedro de Maceda, em que o mar levou uma boa parte do seu areal, e até se vê uma derrocada de mais umas toneladas de areia, que são levadas pela água.
É a força da natureza, e por mais que o Homem, queira lutar contra ela, na reposição de areia, que custam alguns milhares de areia, acaba por ficar um trabalho provisório.
Se não acharem conveniente a colocação do vídeo, posso retirá-lo, só o coloquei para dar a conhecer o aspecto em que se encontra a praia.


----------



## ACampos (12 Jan 2016 às 11:56)

Céu muito escuro a norte do Porto!!!


----------



## cookie (12 Jan 2016 às 12:18)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Neste video de um motovlog portugues, a partir do minuto 16, dá para ver bem como está agora a praia de São Pedro de Maceda, em que o mar levou uma boa parte do seu areal, e até se vê uma derrocada de mais umas toneladas de areia, que são levadas pela água.
> É a força da natureza, e por mais que o Homem, queira lutar contra ela, na reposição de areia, que custam alguns milhares de areia, acaba por ficar um trabalho provisório.
> Se não acharem conveniente a colocação do vídeo, posso retirá-lo, só o coloquei para dar a conhecer o aspecto em que se encontra a praia.


Bem perigosa a situação mas ainda me ri com os comentários.
Incrível o que o mar "comeu".
Quanto ao resto... Coitadas das galinhas..  Enfim, a ignorância é tramada...


----------



## qwerl (12 Jan 2016 às 17:24)

Boas

Mais um dia marcado por aguaceiros, até ao fim da manhã. Dia mais fresco que os anteriores
Agora o céu está parcialmente nublado, vento muito fraco e *12,3ºC*


----------



## cookie (12 Jan 2016 às 18:15)

Por vc está frio qb. De momento 9 graus e aHR está em 89%.


----------



## Snifa (12 Jan 2016 às 18:28)

Boa noite,

por aqui dia mais frio e com aguaceiros que acumularam* 6 mm* 

A mínima foi de *6.8 ºc* e máxima de *11.9ºc*

Neste momento 10.0 ºc , vento fraco de WNW e 86 % de HR.

Janeiro/2016  segue com *320 mm* acumulados .


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2016 às 20:04)

Chuva a entrar na costa de Aveiro agora...


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jan 2016 às 21:11)

Boa noite.

Hoje ainda tivemos alguns aguaceiros, fracos no geral.
O *acumulado* de hoje é de *6,4 mm*.
Tempo fresco, com o vento em geral fraco a aumentar a sensação de frio.

*Tmín: 4,6ºC (07.57h)
Tmáx: 11,7ºC (12.58h)

Tatual: 5,6ºC
Hr: 93%
*​*Ora venha de lá essa chuva  de 4ª e 5ª feira que bem precisamos...*


----------



## Veterano (13 Jan 2016 às 08:23)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto, com 13,4º, vento fraco.


----------



## cookie (13 Jan 2016 às 09:22)

Por vc o dia amanheceu cinzento com o termómetro a marcar 11 graus. Vento fraco e agora mesmo cairam literalmente umas gotinhas de chuva.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jan 2016 às 13:41)

Boa tarde,

A mínima foi de *7,2ºC* registada pouco depois da meia noite.

Estão *12,9ºC* com *71%* de humidade e vento de *SSW* a *23km/h. *Pressão a descer.

O céu apresenta-se assim por aqui :


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Jan 2016 às 19:22)

Boa noite meteoloucos! Por aqui tempo ventoso, chuvoso e frio. Logo se tiver tempo coloco a temperatura e velocidade do vento.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Jan 2016 às 20:39)

Boa noite! Por aqui já molha


----------



## ampa62 (13 Jan 2016 às 22:17)

Boa noite. Por aqui por Covas, com:

Tmax = 10.8ºC 
Tmin = 5.9ºC
Acumulado até ao momento: 6.3 mm


----------



## cookie (13 Jan 2016 às 22:22)

Durante a manhã o vento regressou e soprou moderado. No entanto não choveu. Fotos da praia já mais "limpa".


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jan 2016 às 23:52)

Boas,
A noite segue algo ventosa, rajadas moderadas de SSW, máxima de *62,8km/h .* Já chove* *

 Estão *11,8ºC* com* 77%* de humidade. Pressão a descer, *1018,5hpa*

Segunda-feira (dia 11)  ao final do dia, nuvens ao longo dos aguaceiros do pós-frontal:




Hoje pouco depois das 13h para Sul/SSW, nuvens interessantes...


----------



## cookie (14 Jan 2016 às 00:45)

Por vc temos novamente temporal com vento moderado e chuva. De momento 12 graus.


----------



## whiplash11 (14 Jan 2016 às 00:48)

Alguma coisa especial nas proximas horas e no dia de amanha para o Porto?


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Jan 2016 às 02:19)

Boa noite! Chuva e vento moderados


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Jan 2016 às 02:43)

Chuva forte puxada a vento por aqui. Não esperava que isto começasse tão cedo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Jan 2016 às 04:39)

Chove intensamente há já cerca de duas horas. A frente está a largar muita água. 


Já devo ter ultrapassado os 400 mm este mês.


----------



## ampa62 (14 Jan 2016 às 05:05)

Boa noite. É raro acordar com a chuva. 41.1 mm acumulados.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Jan 2016 às 05:07)

Chuva forte


----------



## GabKoost (14 Jan 2016 às 06:38)

Noite muito chuvosa por cá com cerca de 30mm acumulados nas estações mais próximas.

Perfeito para ultrapassar definitivamente os 400mm.

Esse já é dos meses mais chuvosos de que me recorde e ainda mais alguma coisa há de vir.


----------



## slbgdt (14 Jan 2016 às 06:45)

Muita chuva e inundações em Barcelos. Terrenos saturados a dar problemas


----------



## Snifa (14 Jan 2016 às 06:51)

Bom dia,

noite de chuva forte, neste momento chove moderado

*34 mm* acumulados até ao momento com 13.0ºc actuais 

*31.2 mm* no ISEP:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/

O mês segue com* 354 mm* acumulados e nem a metade chegou


----------



## Snifa (14 Jan 2016 às 08:11)

*34.8 mm* acumulados, não chove, está nevoeiro fechado.

Vamos ver se este acréscimo de precipitação forte não terá repercussões nos terrenos e bacias hidrográficas já de si bem saturados


----------



## Veterano (14 Jan 2016 às 08:22)

Bom dia. Alguns aguaceiros fracos, depois de uma noite de chuva.


----------



## cookie (14 Jan 2016 às 08:55)

O céu está azul devido a uma grande aberta. De momento vento fraco e 14 graus.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jan 2016 às 10:42)

Bom dia.

Por cá começou a chover depois das 2h (em Paredes e Penafiel - cidades, a partir das 3h aprox.).
A partir das 3h intensificou-se a chuva, tendo o seu apogeu pelas 05.40h (Rain rate de 42,9 mm\h).
O *acumulado* até ao momento é de *33,5 mm*.

Com esta chuva o *acumulado mensal* subiu agora para além dos 500 mm: *510,7 mm*. Nada mau...

O céu permanece muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco.

*Tatual: 12,9ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## Nando Costa (14 Jan 2016 às 10:47)

Boas. Aqui o dia amanheceu com chuva, por vezes forte. Agora boas abertas, não chove.


----------



## guimeixen (14 Jan 2016 às 12:15)

Bom dia,

Acabou de passar aqui o que parecia ser uma shelf cloud e após ela passar aumentou um pouco o vento e choveu também um pouco.

Fica aqui uma time lapse:


----------



## Cadito (14 Jan 2016 às 15:44)

Aristocrata disse:


> Com esta chuva o *acumulado mensal* subiu agora para além dos 500 mm: *510,7 mm*. Nada mau...


E o "penico d'or" vai para...


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jan 2016 às 16:39)

guimeixen disse:


> Acabou de passar aqui o que parecia ser uma shelf cloud



Bom apanhado. Notava-se uma circulação, tipo fluxo de ar do interior para o exterior da célula.



Cadito disse:


> E o "penico d'or" vai para...



Só mais um dado e o penico passa a *platina*! O *acumulado do ano hidrológico* (desde 1 de outubro) ultrapassou hoje a fasquia dos 1000 mm: *1002,0 mm*.
É melhor não divulgar muito senão o fisco ainda vem a casa confiscar o penico...
---
O tempo tem estado "farrusco", muito cinzento, sem sol, sem "chama" - excepto na salamandra que trabalha a todo o vapor.
O céu permanece muito nublado e o vento fraco de O\ONO nesta altura.


----------



## qwerl (14 Jan 2016 às 18:24)

Boas

Por aqui a madrugada foi de chuva forte/muito forte e muito vento. Acumulados 25mm em Ovar(cidade) e 15mm em Ovar-Serrado mas acredito que tenha caído mais para a minha zona tal era o caudal do rio hoje de manhã, que ficou a escassos centímetros de galgar a margem, com um caudal maior ainda que no passado domingo.
Durante o dia no entanto não choveu mas o céu manteve-se encoberto.


----------



## dopedagain (14 Jan 2016 às 18:39)

Rio Lima ainda não está com o seu caudal habitual mas já desceu bastante cerca de 2 metros! as 4 ecovias ainda se encontram intransitáveis, e mesmo algumas estradas perto da vila com ribeiros próximos estão com problemas. Deixo algumas fotos tiradas hoje a tarde na volta de bike habitual!


----------



## cookie (14 Jan 2016 às 20:49)

Por vc já se nota o arrefecimento. Aliás pelas 13:00 o vento já era bastante frio e nessa altura pensei que fosse chover e bem pois o céu estava muito carregado mas nada se passou e o céu voltou a ficar azulinho. O marido veio hoje dos açores e disse que chovia forte por lá e os ventos já metiam respeito... Principalmente a quem ia viajar de avião.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Jan 2016 às 22:04)

Boa noite,

Máxima de *12,9ºC* às 13:45h

Céu limpo com o anticiclone a aproximar-se , pressão a subir.





Neste momento registo a mínima do dia, com* 8,6ºC *e *78% *de Humidade. Vento de NNE / Nordeste  moderado. 
A frente que passou na madrugada deixou *13,8mm*


----------



## ELJICUATRO (14 Jan 2016 às 23:26)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Por cá começou a chover depois das 2h (em Paredes e Penafiel - cidades, a partir das 3h aprox.).
> A partir das 3h intensificou-se a chuva, tendo o seu apogeu pelas 05.40h (Rain rate de 42,9 mm\h).
> ...



Boa noite Caro Aristocrata,

Conseguiste passar dos 500mm e ainda tens porta aberta para chegar aos 600mm nesta 2a quinzena. Quem diria !!!


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jan 2016 às 23:46)

Boa noite.

O céu apresenta-se quase limpo e o vento está calmo.
Como o AA por perto certamente que teremos noites mais frescas, embora algum fluxo de ar temperado de S devido ao "Alex" possa limitar para já essa descida mais acentuada.
Quanto ao resto do mês, ainda há dúvidas e inconsistência entre modelos (ECMWF e GFS) para a próxima semana: GFS com chuva e ECMWF com tempo seco. Posto isto o resto do mês é ainda uma incógnita...

*Tatual: **7,0 ºC** (Tmín)
Hr: 81%
*​


ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite Caro Aristocrata,
> Conseguiste passar dos 500mm e ainda tens porta aberta para chegar aos 600mm nesta 2a quinzena. Quem diria !!!


Depois de um outono com menor fulgor no que diz respeito a chuva, este inverno veio com força. Só espero que não seja o resto do inverno pobre em chuva - ela faz falta nalgumas zonas do território.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Jan 2016 às 00:28)

Boas,


ontem acumulei *30,4 mm*. 



O mês segue com *413,3 mm!* Não me recordo da última vez que este valor foi atingido. Talvez se tenha de recuar uns anos atrás. Era épico chegar aos 500 mm. 


Neste momento reina a calma, a notar-se bem a descida da temperatura.


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2016 às 06:53)

Bom dia,

mínima de *5.1 ºc* .

Neste momento 5.4 ºc e vento fraco.

Céu limpo.


----------



## Veterano (15 Jan 2016 às 08:53)

Bom dia. Céu quase limpo, com 8,2º, vento fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jan 2016 às 09:07)

Bom dia.

Com céu limpo começamos esta 6ª feira. Dia agradável.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de NNE.

*Tmín: 3,8ºC (04.42h)

Tatual: 6,3ºC
Hr: 72%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2016 às 02:00)

Boas,

Noite de céu limpo, temperarturas frescas com vento moderado a aumentar a sensação de frio.

Neste momento estão *4,8ºC* com *82%* de humidade e vento de leste / ENE a* 18km/h*

Temperatura aparente *0,1ºC
*
Anticiclone novamente instalado, pressão em ligeira subida , *1031,6 hPa*

Ontem dia 15, amanhecer em Gaia:


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Jan 2016 às 09:18)

Por cá minima de 2.0C


----------



## karkov (16 Jan 2016 às 09:40)

Por Guimarães...


----------



## Nando Costa (16 Jan 2016 às 12:53)

Boas. Hoje o dia aqui amanheceu muito solarengo e frio com alguma geada.  Agora estão 12ºC, mais quentinho, portanto.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2016 às 13:26)

Boa tarde,

A mínima desceu aos *3,9ºC* às 2:56h, o vento que estava fraco a moderado decidiu aumentar de intensidade.. 

Agora muito sol e boa visibilidade para o oceano, andam por lá uns barcos à vela 

Registo* 11ºC* com *52%HR* e vento de leste a *14km/h*


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Jan 2016 às 13:53)

Boas,

grande camada de geada hoje. A EMA marcava *0,1ºC* às 09H00. 


De resto dia com bastante sol, está bem agradável.


----------



## cookie (16 Jan 2016 às 17:46)

Ontem e hoje dias similares (de sol) embora hoje mais frio com os campos geados. Às 9:00 da manhã estavam 4graus. Ontem às 8:00 estavam 6.


----------



## qwerl (16 Jan 2016 às 18:37)

Boas
Por aqui a mínima foi estragada pelo vento, mínima de *6,5ºC*
O dia foi fresco e de céu limpo.
Neste momento a temperatura já vai a descer bem, para já o vento ainda não apareceu e estão *8,3ºC. *Não fosse a nebulosidade em aproximação e talvez amanhã tivesse a primeira geada decente deste Outono/Inverno


----------



## james (16 Jan 2016 às 19:12)

Por aqui, já com 6 graus.


----------



## qwerl (16 Jan 2016 às 21:38)

Acabou de ser batida a mínima do dia, estão *6,2ºC* e um vento fraco gelado


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jan 2016 às 23:40)

Boa noite.

Hoje foi um dia de céu limpo, com muito sol mas fresco.
A geada de manhã bem cedo era marcada. O carro ao relento tinha uma capa dura de gelo para a qual usei um produto próprio comercial (por acaso muito bom). Só assim para me desenvencilhar. Se tivesse usado água iria congelar ainda mais ou se usasse a "sofagem" demoraria uma eternidade...
A mínima foi negativa.

*Tmín: -0,5ºC (07.36h)
Tmáx: 12,2ºC (14.44h)*
_Com o passar dos dias atrasa a hora da mínima e retarda a hora da máxima..._
*
Tatual: 1,3ºC
Hr: 80%
*​*Um excelente fim de semana! *


----------



## João Pedro (16 Jan 2016 às 23:49)

Boa noite,

Dia bastante solarengo e agradável pelo Porto hoje. Bonitos nascer e pôr do sol. Mínima de 5,5ºC e máxima de 14,5ºC. 8,3ºC neste momento.


----------



## qwerl (16 Jan 2016 às 23:55)

Está a gelar bem hoje, *4,8ºC* neste momento, o problema é que já está a começar a chegar nebulosidade, o que certamente vai estragar a mínima e a possibilidade de geada


----------



## james (17 Jan 2016 às 00:43)

Tatual: 2 graus


----------



## cookie (17 Jan 2016 às 08:05)

Noite menos fria e já céu totalmente encoberto. De momento 7 graus e já recebo alertas do rain alarm.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jan 2016 às 10:52)

Bom dia. Chuva a começar a entrar no litoral norte...


----------



## james (17 Jan 2016 às 11:11)

Confirmo. 

Aqui já chove. 

E está um frio daqueles! 
Tatual: 7 graus 
Tmin:   1 grau


----------



## João Pedro (17 Jan 2016 às 12:36)

Boas,
Apesar de pelos imagens de radar parecer, ainda não chove pelo Porto. Está frio; ainda nos 9,4ºC.  Mínima de 7,3ºC. Céu encoberto.

Edit: ok, agora sim já chove.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2016 às 12:41)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *5,5ºC* às 1:11h altura em que a nebulosidade começou a cobrir o céu .
Chove 
Está fresco sigo com 7,8ºC e 73% de humidade. Vento fraco de Nordeste.


----------



## ampa62 (17 Jan 2016 às 12:41)

Bom dia

Por aqui com 6,8 ºC. Começou a chover às 7 da manhã. 1mm acumulado.

Tempo bastante cinzento a prometer tarde de chuva....

Edit: Chuva às 12:50


----------



## qwerl (17 Jan 2016 às 12:59)

Boas

Chuva fraca por aqui

Tmínima: *4,2ºC*
Tatual: *10,3ºC*


----------



## Talhada (17 Jan 2016 às 13:40)

Boas 
Por Arcozelo a temperatura em queda 11.3ºC

Não chove por agora.


----------



## james (17 Jan 2016 às 14:02)

Chove certinho , sem parar desde as 10 .00 por aqui .

Dia muito frio , com apenas 8 graus .


----------



## qwerl (17 Jan 2016 às 14:04)

Chove moderadamente com pingas grossas e estão* 9,4ºC*


----------



## james (17 Jan 2016 às 14:12)

A chuva aumenta de intensidade , chove bem agora . 

E a temperatura baixa para os 7 graus .


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2016 às 14:49)

Chuva fria com vento moderado de SSE
Estão *6,5ºC* com *84%*HR


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Jan 2016 às 15:00)

Por cá 6.5C.


----------



## qwerl (17 Jan 2016 às 15:18)

Chove com intensidade e com pingas grossas, o período mais intenso do dia. Estão *8,9ºC* neste momento.


----------



## cookie (17 Jan 2016 às 15:30)

Está um dia bastante frio. A reportar da Senhora da Hora e de momento a chover e 7 graus.


----------



## james (17 Jan 2016 às 15:32)

Chove, ora fraco ora moderado, mas sem parar. 

E estão 6 graus, é o dia mais frio deste inverno.


----------



## james (17 Jan 2016 às 16:14)

5 graus.


----------



## João Pedro (17 Jan 2016 às 16:23)

7,8ºC por aqui. 1,52 mm acumulados.


----------



## ampa62 (17 Jan 2016 às 16:44)

Boa tarde,

Sigo por aqui com 5.6º C e 3 mm acumulados. Talvez o dia mais frio deste inverno atendendo ao desconforto provocado pelo vento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Jan 2016 às 17:43)

Mas que frio está hoje 


Chuva fraca neste momento. Auntêntico dia de inverno.


----------



## Nando Costa (17 Jan 2016 às 17:44)

Boas por aqui também está a ser o dia mais frio deste inverno. Chove fraco e a temperatura máxima hoje não foi além dos 9 graus. Está mesmo frio.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jan 2016 às 19:27)

Boa noite.

De facto o dia de hoje tem sido frio.
A madrugada foi fria e com o amanhecer e a capa de nuvens não aqueceu como ontem, sábado. Sol...nem vê-lo! 
O vento tem soprado fraco, mesmo assim tem contribuído para aumentar a sensação de frio.
A chuva tem sido fraca\chuviscos, tendo começado ao final da manhã (antes das 12h).
O *acumulado* de hoje é de *3,0 mm*. Nada mau! 

*Tmín: 0,6ºC (01.24h)
Tmáx: 8,0ºC (13.12h)

Tatual: 5,6ºC
Hr: 86%*​


----------



## james (17 Jan 2016 às 23:22)

Chove torrencialmente por aqui!  

Verdadeiro fim de semana de inverno que foi este.  Com chuva e frio verdadeiro. Custou, mas finalmente apareceu o frio. 

A Tmin de ontem foi de 2 graus. A Tmin de hoje foi de 1 grau. 

 A Tmax de ontem foi de 11 graus.  A Tmax de hoje foi de 8 graus. Sendo que hoje, durante o dia, a temperatura foi quase sempre de 5/6 graus.  E com um vento frio e cortante, que gelo.


----------



## james (18 Jan 2016 às 07:02)

Bom dia,

Noite de aguaceiros, curtos mas fortes! 

Vendo as previsões, vem aí mais uma semana de chuva. Para já, 2016, por aqui, tem 18 dias e praticamente 18 dias de chuva! 

Boa semana a todos!


----------



## Veterano (18 Jan 2016 às 08:22)

Bom dia. Tempo de aguaceiros, com o sol a espreitar timidamente.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2016 às 11:47)

Bom dia.

Por cá a chuva\aguaceiros trouxeram um *acumulado* de *5,3 mm*.
Hoje nota-se claramente que está menos frio do que ontem.
O céu apresenta-se muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco, variável.

*Tatual: 10,8ºC
Hr: 87%*​


----------



## cookie (18 Jan 2016 às 15:11)

Ontem à noite a temperatura subiu tendo chegado aos 10 graus. De momento 13 graus e algum vento.


----------



## james (18 Jan 2016 às 18:41)

Boa tarde, 

Por aqui, o dia esteve com o céu nublado, com abertas de tarde. 

Aguaceiros, sendo fortes até ao meio da manhã. 

De momento, muita nebulosidade surge do Atlântico, já cobre uma extensa faixa, muito escuro mesmo,  mais um sistema frontal a entrar aqui no NO da Península Ibérica. 

Tatual: 9 graus


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2016 às 19:40)

Boa noite.

Ao fim da tarde tivemos céu encoberto e chuvisco. Nada acumulou entretanto.
O vento está calmo de momento.

*Tmín: 6,8ºC (00.00h)
Tmáx: 12,2ºC (12.01h)

Tatual: 8,3ºC
Hr: 83%
*​*Hummmm...*Isto começa a ficar enfadonho. Nunca mais vem chuva a sério*! *


----------



## james (18 Jan 2016 às 20:25)

Temperatura em queda.  Já nos 7 graus.
O céu está nublado. 

P. S. Ontem à tarde, estavam 5 graus, caia uma chuva gélida.  Dei uma volta pelos montes e serras aqui à volta, estavam 2/3/4 graus e nada de neve.   Chega até a ser um pouco frustrante, todos os anos a mesma coisa , estar frio, mesmo frio, por vezes pouco mais que 0 graus e não neva, nem em altitudes mais elevadas. 

Ai Corrente do Golfo, tão boa para umas coisas, mas para outras...


----------



## james (18 Jan 2016 às 22:59)

O céu está muito nublado, muita  nebulosidade a entrar de Oeste. 

A noite segue muito fria, com alguma neblina e 5 graus.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jan 2016 às 01:08)

Boas,

Noite fresca com nevoeiro denso sobre o rio Douro. 

Registo agora *7,4ºC* com *91%* de humidade. O vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## Veterano (19 Jan 2016 às 08:18)

Bom dia de céu encoberto, para já sem chuva e 8,2º. Vento fraco.


----------



## james (19 Jan 2016 às 15:03)

Boa Tarde, 

Por aqui, Céu muito nublado. 

Tatual : 11 graus

Tmax:    12 graus 

Tmin:    3 graus


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2016 às 19:33)

Boa noite,

Vai chuviscando pelo Porto, ainda sem acumulação. 11,9ºC neste momento. A máxima não passou dos 13,8ºC e a mínima foi de 7,1ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jan 2016 às 19:51)

Boas ,

Por aqui a mínima foi de* 4,9ºC* pelas 6:45h

Neste momento vai pingando e estão* 10,8ºC*

Vento de ESE a *14km/h*


----------



## qwerl (19 Jan 2016 às 19:58)

Boas

Por aqui já chove acompanhada de vento


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jan 2016 às 21:47)

Que eco monstruoso! Preparem-se pessoal!


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2016 às 21:55)

A frente a entrar no Porto agora...


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jan 2016 às 00:00)

Chove bem , acumulados* 2,4mm* 

Atuais 9,5ºC com 91% de humidade.


----------



## Veterano (20 Jan 2016 às 08:28)

Bom dia. Manhã com chuviscos e 12,3º, vento fraco.


----------



## jonas (20 Jan 2016 às 09:05)

Chuviscos por aqui!


----------



## whiplash11 (20 Jan 2016 às 15:03)

Boas amigos,moro em gaia e estava a pensar levar a namorada até a neve no domingo,será que irá nevar domingo?e sitio perto de gaia?Obrigado abraço


----------



## dopedagain (20 Jan 2016 às 18:23)

whiplash11 disse:


> Boas amigos,moro em gaia e estava a pensar levar a namorada até a neve no domingo,será que irá nevar domingo?e sitio perto de gaia?Obrigado abraço


Parece me que perto de gaia só mesmo na serra da estrela ou em manzaneda.. mas com as subidas das temperaturas, para domingo vai ser complicado haver neve.. Não me recordo de um inverno assim, com tanta pouca neve (((


----------



## Paelagius (20 Jan 2016 às 20:45)

Hoje, entre as 14.30 e 15.00.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jan 2016 às 22:39)

Boa noite,

Dia praticamente sem chuva até há cerca de uma hora atrás quando caiu um aguaceiro mais intenso. A madrugada foi relativamente mas molhada. Acumulado de 2,79 mm até agora. Dia com temperaturas bastante amenas; máxima de 15,2ºC e mínima de 10,2ºC. 12,7ºC neste momento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jan 2016 às 00:00)

Boas,
Noite de chuva fraca por aqui,  *2,6mm* acumulados 

Durante todo o dia a humidade esteve bastante alta , variou entre os *84* e *98% . *O céu esteve nublado a máxima foi de *13,1ºC
*
Agora *10,9ºC* e vento fraco de Sudeste
*
*


----------



## Snifa (21 Jan 2016 às 13:50)

Boa tarde, 

tempo encoberto por aqui com chuva fraca, acumulados *3 mm *até ao momento.

13.4 ºc actuais.

Janeiro segue com *368,3 mm *acumulados


----------



## jonas (21 Jan 2016 às 14:09)

Chuviscos por aqui


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jan 2016 às 19:35)

Boa noite,

Chuviscos por aqui. 2,29 mm acumulados. 14,8ºC neste momento.


----------



## Veterano (22 Jan 2016 às 08:28)

Bom dia. Continuam os chuviscos, com 14,6º, vento fraco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Jan 2016 às 20:36)

Boa noite,

Por aqui vai chuviscando, o acumulado do dia está nos *1,4mm. *Dia muito húmido, não desceu dos *94%* de humidade. Mínima de *12,7ºC*

Agora *13,9ºC* com 99% de humidade e vento fraco de SSE. Pressão a subir , 1030hPa

Radar está interessante:


----------



## qwerl (22 Jan 2016 às 21:47)

Boa noite

Dia de céu muito nublado, alguns chuviscos e temperatura amena.
Neste momento chove bem com pingas grossas e estão *16,3ºC *(!)
Amanhã a previsão do IPMA dá uma mínima de 15ºC e uma máxima de 21ºC e Domingo mínima de 15ºC e máxima de 22ºC para Aveiro. Valores extraordinários em Janeiro


----------



## HélderCosta (22 Jan 2016 às 22:00)

Estou oficialmente cansado da chuva, dos céus nublados, das temperaturas amenas!
Onde está o frio? 
So falta mesmo andar de t-shirt na rua...


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Jan 2016 às 02:29)

Boas,

Por aqui a noite está agradável, diria mesmo que esta agradável de mais para a época do ano ...

Estão *14,4ºC* e *94%* de humidade. Vento fraco de Sudeste. Pressão estável.

Lá fora dois Melros vão dando espetáculo.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Jan 2016 às 13:23)

Boa tarde,

Céu nublado e 19,3ºC pelo Porto!


----------



## dopedagain (23 Jan 2016 às 14:17)

HélderCosta disse:


> Estou oficialmente cansado da chuva, dos céus nublados, das temperaturas amenas!
> Onde está o frio?
> So falta mesmo andar de t-shirt na rua...


A vontade... QUERO NEVE!! já chega deste tempo!


----------



## james (23 Jan 2016 às 15:11)

HélderCosta disse:


> Estou oficialmente cansado da chuva, dos céus nublados, das temperaturas amenas!
> Onde está o frio?
> So falta mesmo andar de t-shirt na rua...




O nosso clima tem mais chuva que frio.  E isso não há volta a dar.  Mais frio que chuva só na Europa de Leste   .

Mas reconheço que tem estado pouco frio.  Mas este Outono / inverno também tem sido muito brando em termos de chuva, há invernos muito mais rigorosos do que este, onde chove abundantemente desde Outubro / Novembro.



Entretanto, estão 19 graus por aqui, no passado fim de semana estiveram 5.  Janeiro interessante este. 

Por este andar, lá para final de Fevereiro,  já teremos máximas perto dos 30.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Jan 2016 às 20:09)

Boa noite,

Está uma noite de *primavera* perfeita, com 16,2ºC e um luar espetacular.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Jan 2016 às 22:28)

Bonita coroa lunar hoje:




Lunar Corona. Porto, 23-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lunar Corona. Porto, 23-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lunar Corona. Porto, 23-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lunar Corona. Porto, 23-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (24 Jan 2016 às 10:33)

Bom dia,

Muito sol e nuvens altas pelo Porto. 17,7ºC.


----------



## Snifa (24 Jan 2016 às 14:07)

Boa tarde,

Que tempo mais estranho, sigo com 21.0  graus.

Céu nublado com nuvens altas, vento Sul 16 km/h e tempo abafado,estaremos em Janeiro?


----------



## João Pedro (24 Jan 2016 às 14:12)

Boa tarde,

Céu a fechar pelo Porto. 22,5ºC neste momento. 
Pelas onze e picos, sol e nuvens produziram bonitas e coloridas irisações:




Solar Irisation. Porto, 24-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Solar Irisation. Porto, 24-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Solar Irisation. Porto, 24-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Solar Irisation. Porto, 24-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Solar Irisation. Porto, 24-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Solar Irisation. Porto, 24-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Solar Irisation. Porto, 24-01-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## qwerl (24 Jan 2016 às 14:47)

Boa tarde

22,1ºC neste momento e um vento morno moderado a forte, hoje isto está para bater recordes  Nos sítios onde o vento não sopra tanto quase que só se aguenta de t-shirt, que tempo maluco.


----------



## james (24 Jan 2016 às 15:42)

Boa tarde, 

21 graus por aqui. 

No domingo passado, estavam 5 graus.


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Jan 2016 às 15:45)

Boas,

Tarde bastante abafada com 20,1ºC e apenas 48% de HR. Vento moderado com rajadas, máxima de 53,1km/h

Máxima de *21,4ºC* pelas 13:24h
Serra do Pilar seguia nos *23,2ºC* às 14h


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Jan 2016 às 17:29)

A temperatura vai descendo, ainda com *18,1ºC* e *59%* de Humidade.

Vento mais fraco e a rodar para SSW.

Registo fotográfico ( 15:39h ):


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jan 2016 às 18:39)

Bom fim de dia.

Por cá o fim de semana foi agradável, temperado, a saber a primavera antecipada.
Ontem a* Tmáx* foi de* 18,0ºC* e *hoje* quase nos 20ºC: *19,8ºC*.
O vento ontem soprou fraco mas hoje soprou moderado pela tarde.
Na manhã de hoje o céu apresentou-se pouco nublado, entrando pela tarde mais nebulosidade média\alta.

*Tatual: 16,6ºC
Hr: 50%
*​Fim da tarde:


----------



## João Pedro (24 Jan 2016 às 19:23)

Boa noite,

Temperatura a baixar mas ainda nos 17,7ºC. Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas. Durante a tarde ainda se formaram algumas lenticulares ténues.


----------



## dopedagain (24 Jan 2016 às 20:11)

Hoje na paisagem protegida de Corno de Bico / paredes de coura esta menina veio dar um olá 

Está correcta a descrição?


----------



## james (25 Jan 2016 às 00:02)

Boa noite,

Por aqui, está uma noite espetacular de lua cheia.

A lua cheia, semi - escondida nas nuvens que percorrem o céu vindas de SO e que correm como loucas, dá um ambiente fantástico, quase próprio de um filme de terror.

Também muito vento e um tempo incrivelmente ameno!!!!!

Tatual: 17 graus!!!


----------



## RamalhoMR (25 Jan 2016 às 00:25)

Boa noite
Ora como a maioria do pessoal daqui deste topico ja o salientou, foi um dia primaveril. O vento de manha soprou com alguma intensidade e era quente.
De referir tambem que ha pouco fui espreitar o radar, e as celulas apresentam eco Vermelho/roxo....... O.o

Abraco e boa semana.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jan 2016 às 00:36)

RamalhoMR disse:


> De referir tambem que ha pouco fui espreitar o radar, e as celulas apresentam eco Vermelho/roxo....... O.o


É muito estranho. Quase de certeza que é "ruído" do radar. Com ecos roxos já deveria haver trovoada e não há registos disso. E também se olhares para a imagem de satélite RGB-airmass, verás que não há nebulosidade significativa:




O radar anda muito desorientado.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jan 2016 às 01:00)

Quando os radares estão numa fase mais inactiva, colocam-se num modo chamado o Clear Air Mode. Neste modo o radar fica supersensível a correntes atmosféricas, poeiras, insectos, e outro tipo de reflexos que possam atingir o radar. Dá para ver que é isso mesmo que está a acontecer, porque todos os radares mostram este comportamento, em especial o de Loulé. O que se vê no radar pode ser tanto como um bando de pássaros, por exemplo.

Mais info: http://www.usairnet.com/weather/radar/?action=faq


> *Clear Air Mode*
> 
> In this mode, the radar is in its most sensitive operation. This mode has the slowest antenna rotation rate which permits the radar to sample a given volume of the atmosphere longer. This increased sampling increases the radar's sensitivity and ability to detect smaller objects in the atmosphere than in precipitation mode. A lot of what you will see in clear air mode will be airborne dust and particulate matter. Also, snow does not reflect energy sent from the radar very well. Therefore, clear air mode will occasionally be used for the detection of light snow.



Reparem que quando há precipitação a sério, todo o ruído no radar desaparece.


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Jan 2016 às 02:50)

Tiagolco disse:


> É muito estranho. Quase de certeza que é "ruído" do radar. Com ecos roxos já deveria haver trovoada e não há registos disso. E também se olhares para a imagem de satélite RGB-airmass, verás que não há nebulosidade significativa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uma célula/formação nebulosa tendo muita reflectividade não quer dizer que tenha de apresentar actividade eléctrica. Em casos de precipitação estratiforme isso acontece muitas vezes. Eu creio que o radar está a ler mais ou menos bem a precipitação. E se reparares não se vê nada no satélite porque o topo destas células ronda os 7km, logo estão tapadas por aquelas mais esbranquiçadas, provavelmente cirrus e cirrocumulus, que estão a uns 12km de altura.


Neste momento quando me preparava para dizer que está tudo calmo eis que oiço o vento lá fora. A chuva parece que ainda vai demorar algum tempo a chegar.


----------



## 1337 (25 Jan 2016 às 03:57)

Não me lembro de ver isto em Janeiro, máxima de 22.5ºC, ás 2 da manhã estavam 17.7ºC  e agora cai um fortíssimo aguaceiro


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Jan 2016 às 04:13)

Bons ecos a surgirem do nada. 1337 foi mesmo aí sem cima.






Por aqui ainda não pingou.


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Jan 2016 às 04:54)

Como chove!


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Jan 2016 às 05:11)

Não contava com uma chuvada destas. A estrada que estava seca ficou toda encharcada num instante. 


E de facto custa a acreditar que isto é uma noite de Janeiro. Fui lá fora e até fiquei confuso. Temperatura amena (dá para estar em t-shirt) e aquele aroma a terra molhada. Isto deve ser Maio. 


EMA de Merelim com 17ºC às 4H!


E a lua...divinal a reflectir no topo das células!


Belo eco mesmo aqui em cima:


----------



## cookie (25 Jan 2016 às 05:48)

Ontem foi um belo dia de primavera!! Às 23:30 estavam 17 graus e vento ameno. Em 2000 em finais de fevereiro houve uma onda de calor que elevou as máximas a perto dos 30 graus durante o dia e as noites rondavam os 20... Foi muito estranho!!


----------



## Stinger (25 Jan 2016 às 05:54)

Trovoadaaa


----------



## GabKoost (25 Jan 2016 às 05:57)

Forte aguaceiro e vendaval!


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Jan 2016 às 06:22)

Grande trovão!


----------



## SLM (25 Jan 2016 às 06:23)

Trovoada também por aqui.


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Jan 2016 às 06:26)

Está mesmo por cima!


Dilúvio!!


----------



## guimeixen (25 Jan 2016 às 06:48)

Ainda consegui apanhar dois bocados de nuvem iluminados.


----------



## Veterano (25 Jan 2016 às 08:24)

Bom dia. Alguns aguaceiros fracos, com 14,8º. Vento fraco.


----------



## jonas (25 Jan 2016 às 09:09)

Por paredes trovejou a noite,ma pouco caiu um forte aguaceiro


----------



## RamalhoMR (25 Jan 2016 às 11:03)

Boas
Inicio de manha com alguma trovoada. Tive preguiça de ir levantar-me e  ir cuscar a varanda como estava o ambiente.
Neste momento chove fraco a moderado. Notória descida da temperatura em comparação ao dia de ontem.


----------



## jonas (25 Jan 2016 às 11:13)

Chove fraco


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jan 2016 às 14:25)

Boa tarde.

Por cá, os aguaceiros da madrugada e da manhã trouxeram um *acumulado* de *8,4 mm*.
Continua agora o céu muito nublado, e o vento, que ainda soprou moderado com rajadas no início da manhã, está agora fraco.

*Tatual: 13,1ºC
Hr: 89%*​


----------



## guimeixen (25 Jan 2016 às 14:40)

O melhor que consegui da trovoada:




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Jan 2016 às 15:03)

Boa tarde! Madrugada ventosa, manhã chuvosa e tarde de sol, por nuvens altas. Temperatura agradável!


----------



## Snifa (25 Jan 2016 às 18:38)

Boas, 

por aqui *9.8 mm* acumulados, o que fez o total do mês subir para  uns expressivos *382,1 mm 
*
Vamos ver se ainda chego aos 400 mm até ao fim do mês, a precipitação prevista nos próximos dias  não é muito abundante, mas nunca se sabe 

11.8ºc actuais


----------



## jonas (26 Jan 2016 às 07:46)

Bom dia, 
Por aqui nevoeiro cerrado


----------



## Snifa (26 Jan 2016 às 08:25)

Bom dia, 

finalmente algum frio, mínima de *5.2 ºc*.

Neste momento 6.1 ºc com nevoeiro muito fechado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jan 2016 às 20:56)

Boa noite,

Amanhecer com muito nevoeiro do Douro, mínima desceu aos *4,8ºC. *Devido ao nevoeiro denso chegou mesmo a acumular  *0,5mm
*
Pressão atingiu os *1033,3hPa* às 11:20h

Agora céu encoberto, atuais *10ºC* com* 90%* de Humidade. Vento fraco de Leste

Foto que tirei por volta das 7:30h junto a Santo Ovídeo, Gaia :
*




*


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Jan 2016 às 23:43)

Boas,

por aqui amanheceu com bastante nevoeiro. No fim da manhã limpou mas voltou a encobrir durante a tarde. A mínima rondou os 5ºC, a máxima os 14ºC.


E estas máximas no passado Domingo? Isto não andou perto dos valores recorde?






Neste inverno já deu para ver de tudo. Nunca imaginaria estar em t-shirt à varanda numa madrugada de Janeiro a assistir a uma trovoada.


----------



## Veterano (27 Jan 2016 às 08:29)

Bom dia. Céu quase limpo e 12,6º, vento fraco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Jan 2016 às 18:54)

Boas,
Por aqui chove, pingas bem frias! 

A mínima foi *8,6ºC* e a máxima *13,3ºC*

Neste momento 11,8ºC com 84% de humidade. Vento fraco a moderado de Sul


----------



## qwerl (27 Jan 2016 às 20:21)

Boas

Dia de céu muito nublado e alguma chuva fraca ao fim do dia
Neste momento chove fraco mas com pingas grossas.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Jan 2016 às 23:01)

Boa noite,
Céu muito nublado. 12,9ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jan 2016 às 00:20)

Boa noite,

Céu muito nublado e chuvisca ainda sem acumulação. Sigo com 11,4ºC ; 80% de Humidade e vento de Sul a 20km/h

Chuva forte a entrar neste momento no extremo Noroeste


----------



## james (28 Jan 2016 às 02:26)

Chove intensamente por aqui!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Jan 2016 às 02:53)

Aqui também choveu com intensidade durante 20 minutos


----------



## GabKoost (28 Jan 2016 às 03:10)

Chove a potes!

Enorme enxurro! Há mais de 15 minutos sem parar!!


----------



## 1337 (28 Jan 2016 às 04:24)

10 mm acumulados na última hora por cá, uma frente muito boa não estava nada á espera de uma chuvada destas, tudo alagado lá fora


----------



## Snifa (28 Jan 2016 às 06:49)

Bom dia, 

noite de chuva contínua e por vezes forte, acumulados *28.4 mm* até ao momento 

9.0 ºc actuais.

*29.0 mm* no ISEP:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/

Afinal passei mesmo dos 400 mm, o mês segue com *410,5 mm *acumulados 

De facto, e pelo menos aqui no Norte, não nos podemos queixar deste Janeiro ao nível de precipitação,  já em eventos de frio a história é outra...


----------



## Veterano (28 Jan 2016 às 08:34)

Bom dia. Céu com boas abertas, depois de uma noite de chuva e 10,3º.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jan 2016 às 11:10)

Bom dia.

A madrugada teve períodos de chuva forte, fraca pela manhã.
O *acumulado de precipitação* está nos *23,1 mm*. Nada mau! 
Neste momento temos céu encoberto e chuva fraca.
O vento ainda soprou moderado pela madrugada, agora é fraco.

Como diz o *Snifa, *não nos podemos queixar da chuva este mês.
No total mensal levo uns bem interessantes *569,6 mm*.
Apesar de algo concentrada em poucos dias, ela teve o condão de se infiltrar bem nos terrenos e nos aquíferos.
As minas e nascentes da zona estão agora fortes e bem nutridas com o precioso líquido...


*Tatual: 9,9ºC
Hr: 90%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jan 2016 às 13:46)

Boas,
Céu nublado, algumas nuvens escuras mas com abertas. O acumulado da frente ficou nos *9,4mm* 

Neste momento estão *11,8ºC* com um vento fresco de Noroeste.

Pelas imagem radar relativas a precipitação acumulada nota-se que a chuva mais intensa ficou um pouco mais a norte:






Deixo também um mapa com a precipitação acumulada ( estacões IPMA e Wunderground )


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jan 2016 às 15:57)

Boa tarde.

Por cá o céu encontra-se agora muito nublado, com algumas abertas e o sol a brilhar por breves momentos.
O vento voltou a soprar entre o fraco a moderado com rajadas pela tarde.
Não choveu de tarde.

*Tatual: 11,3ºC
Hr: 77%*​


----------



## cookie (28 Jan 2016 às 16:38)

Dia frio por vc sem chuva desde a manhã bem cedo mas com vento norte. A estação marca 13 graus mas a sensação térmica deve ser de uns 8/9...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Jan 2016 às 17:50)

Por aqui está assim!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Jan 2016 às 19:57)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> A madrugada teve períodos de chuva forte, fraca pela manhã.
> O *acumulado de precipitação* está nos *23,1 mm*. Nada mau!
> ...



Caro Aristocrata,

Lembras-te de eu dizer que podias ultrapassar os 400mm este mês de Janeiro, a final de contas estás quase com o contador perto dos 600mm que é um valor simplesmente brutal mesmo tendo em conta a tua zona geográfica privilegiada !!! Olha que não é todos os anos que consegues ter um valor mensal dessa ordem.

Cmps.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Jan 2016 às 21:45)

Boa noite,
Madrugada bastante molhada aqui por aqui mais umas pinguinhas pela hora do almoço. 15,49 mm acumulados. Máxima de 13,6ºC e mínima de 9,4ºC. Neste momento céu limpo e 9,6ºC (aparente de 7,7ºC). Parece haver alguma neblina a querer formar-se sobre o Douro.


----------



## cookie (29 Jan 2016 às 07:46)

De momento 6 graus e 95%HR. Muito desagradável.


----------



## Veterano (29 Jan 2016 às 08:23)

Bom dia. Céu limpo e 6,8º, orvalhada e vento muito fraco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Jan 2016 às 11:30)

Boas,

Amanhecer gelado com nevoeiro, mínima de *3,3ºC. *

O nevoeiro começou a entrar pouco depois das 6h, fazendo descer significativamente a temperatura. O vento rodou para Leste e aumentou intensidade, a temperatura aparente desceu aos *-1,8ºC 
*
Gráfico da temperatura:





Mais próximo do rio, Serra do Pilar (IPMA)  registou *4ºC* e *100%* HR pelas 8h.


Agora muito sol, *9,7ºC* com *78%* de Humidade e vento de NNE


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Jan 2016 às 18:16)

11,0 C


----------



## james (29 Jan 2016 às 19:57)

Bastante frio por aqui, já com 6 graus.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jan 2016 às 21:54)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Caro Aristocrata,
> Lembras-te de eu dizer que podias ultrapassar os 400mm este mês de Janeiro, a final de contas estás quase com o contador perto dos 600mm que é um valor simplesmente brutal mesmo tendo em conta a tua zona geográfica privilegiada !!! Olha que não é todos os anos que consegues ter um valor mensal dessa ordem.
> Cmps.



*Boa noite a todos* 

Olá Eljicuatro 
Aquele início de mês foi brutal, inesperado pela concentração de chuva em tão poucos dias, mesmo em tão poucas horas em alguns casos.
Foi pouco usual, nomeadamente aqueles 162,3 mm em 24h (111 mm das 00h às 09h) no dia 5.
Este padrão foi atípico e é fácil verificar - o Alto Minho não teve a mesma abundância que estas zonas do Douro Litoral. Em invernos normais, com bastantes frentes a entrar, a esmagadora maioria com chuva estratiforme, seriam de esperar elevados acumulados, com mais dias de chuva mas com poucos valores excessivos diários.
Desta vez tivemos boa parte da chuva numa mistura entre estratiforme e convectiva.

Bem, agora venha o fevereiro e com ele que venha o necessário frio, algumas geadas, se possível NEVE e também sol e chuva. Afinal 29 dias ainda são suficientes para muitas surpresas...

---
O dia por cá começou com frio, sem geada visível, e com céu completamente limpo. Tão bom...
O vento soprou em geral fraco. Agora está calmo.

*Tmín: 1,6ºC
Tmáx: 14,8ºC

Tatual: 5,1ºC
Hr: 86%*​


----------



## João Pedro (29 Jan 2016 às 22:18)

Boa noite,
Dia fresco hoje com mínima de 5,4ºC e máxima de 15ºC. Neste momento céu limpo e 9,3ºC.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (29 Jan 2016 às 22:39)

Boa noite!
Dia de tempo fresco. Temperatura atual de 9.3ºC, sem vento.


----------



## james (30 Jan 2016 às 01:30)

Boa noite,

Está uma noite fria, com céu limpo mas com neblina.

O mar está muito agitado, é bem audível o som das ondas, já está assim à vários dias...

Tatual: 4 graus


P.S. Não sei se isto tem qualquer validade científica ( e provavelmente não terá) , mas noto que quando se aproxima um período de instabilidade atmosférica , o mar começa a ficar muito agitado, com uma antecedência de 2/3 semanas. 

A última vez foi em meados de Dezembro,  onde apesar do tempo tranquilo e monótono que estava na altura, o Oceano começou repentinamente a ficar agitado.  Duas semanas depois, iniciou - se um período de instabilidade no Atlântico.


----------



## james (30 Jan 2016 às 08:05)

Bom dia, 

Por aqui, Céu muito nublado. 

Tatual: 4 graus centígrados


----------



## jonas (30 Jan 2016 às 08:38)

Nevoeiro cerradissimo por aqui.


----------



## Snifa (30 Jan 2016 às 09:32)

Bom dia,

noite fria com mínima de *3.6 ºc* e formação de geada leve em algumas superfícies junto ao solo 

Neste momento 4.8 ºc, céu muito nublado com uma aragem  e neblina geladas vindas de Leste .

Aspecto do pôr do sol de ontem visto de minha casa aqui no Porto:


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Jan 2016 às 13:28)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *3,8ºC* às 6:30h.

Amanhecer com bastante nevoeiro a correr de Leste para Oeste. Foto tirada com telemóvel  





Pressão atingiu os *1037,8hPa* pouco antes do meio dia.





Agora céu cinzento com *10,6ºC* e *84%* de Humidade. Vento rodou para *SW* está fraco.


----------



## dopedagain (30 Jan 2016 às 13:42)

9 graus em Ponte de Lima sendo a sensação térmica bastante mais baixa, Céu muito nublado com chuva fraca. mínima durante a noite 1 grau positivo.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jan 2016 às 14:36)

Boa tarde.

De facto hoje temos um dia fresco, desagradável, cinzento (céu encoberto), num contraste marcado com o dia de ontem onde o sol reinava.
O vento tem soprado fraco.
Depois das 13h um leve chuvisco veio visitar-nos - pelas 14h ainda se notava mas não molhava sequer as superfícies, sentia-se era no rosto e nos vidros dos carros.
Deixo aqui uma imagem curiosa do "monstro" a caminho das Ilhas Britânicas...




Imagem das 13h (UTC)

*Tmín: 1,5ºC

Tatual: 10,4ºC
Hr: 84%*​


----------



## james (30 Jan 2016 às 14:55)

Chuva fraca por aqui. 

Tatual: 11 graus centígrados


----------



## james (31 Jan 2016 às 14:20)

Boa tarde, 

Dia de chuva fraca. 

Tatual: 12 graus centígrados


----------



## james (31 Jan 2016 às 16:02)

A chuva cai certinha por aqui sem parar, maravilha para os lençóis Freáticos.


----------



## Nando Costa (31 Jan 2016 às 18:07)

Boas. Verdadeiro dia de inverno este. O tempo mantém-se muito fechado a contrastar com os últimos dias.
Mas calma, que amanhã dia 1 e terça virá sol e a Senhora das Candeias vai rir (Sinal que o inverno ainda está para vir). Sabedoria popular à parte o que é certo que é raro o ano que falha, pelo menos por aqui e muito me engano virá com o entrudo. 

Continuação de bom fim de semana.


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2016 às 19:08)

Boas,
por aqui chuva fraca e certinha  para terminar em beleza este bem regado Janeiro 

Sigo com *3 mm* acumulados

*413.5 mm* este mês 

11.9ºc actuais


----------



## qwerl (31 Jan 2016 às 19:42)

Por aqui também termino o mês com alguns chuviscos e céu muito nublado durante todo o dia.
*0,3mm* acumulados na estação mais próxima


----------

